#juju-gui 2013-06-17
<bac> 0/
<benji> teknico1: I just saw your email.  How goes it?
<tekNico> benji: all good, thanks, just some scheduling mishap. also back from lunch :-)
<benji> tekNico: cool; I'll leave you to the card then and I'll pick a new one, if that's all right
<tekNico> benji: sure, thanks again for your interest!
<benji> no problem
<benji> We have thunderstorms here, hopefully my internet connection and power will hold up.
<benji> gary_poster: Is your "Fix broken CI tests" card ready to move to landing?
<gary_poster> benji, thanks and sorry!  moved to daily call
<benji> cool, thanks
 * benji makes a release.
<rick_h> jcsackett: will bring up on the call in a sec but https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/reviewed-icons/+merge/169769 should hopefully be the good/fix for it all
<bac> gary_poster: i am available for raleigh sprint.  will be in nags head the previous week so travel should be cheaperish.  norfolk-rdu-pr
<gary_poster> bac, cool!
<gary_poster> hey sinzui, I was looking at https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/edit?hgd=1&id=1FSFJIxOMBPYzXZ06WQeF0804vw75nOgUVTLjOwY3Pu0# to prep for meeting.  Did orange squad fully deliver categories, and initially deliver related charms, as hoped?
<sinzui> gary_poster, I cannot bring myself to say fully deliver. There is not world for us to do since we have fixed all the bugs. I think there are some layout issues still
<sinzui> No one has  reported an issue about it...I think I am the only person who wont give my browser 1300px
<gary_poster> luca__, hi. similar question for you.  Doing quick prep for our meeting in an hour and a half.  I think UX delivered "first use: explore" wireframes, and...maybe "first use: what is available" wireframes too?  Is that right?  and did Huw get whatever assets he needs for charm browser enhancements, as mentioned on that doc (https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/edit?hgd=1&id=1FSFJIxOMBPYzXZ06WQeF0804vw75nO
<gary_poster> gUVTLjOwY3Pu0#)?
<luca__> gary_poster: I've spoken to Huw, he's making a list for me
<luca__> gary_poster: we delivered both of those scenarios
<gary_poster> sinzui, ack.  so, maybe delivered but needs full qa?
<gary_poster> luca__, great thank you, I'll record as such on the doc
<sinzui> gary_poster, yes, lets say that. Maybe someone will agree that the right margin disappears and it is a problem
<gary_poster> sinzui, cool.  related charms: what remains?  did we have something new to show there?
<sinzui> We are working on the UI. We expect it in QA this week
<gary_poster> ack thanks sinzui 
<sinzui> gary_poster, We are working in  the social sharing menu. Probably for QA next week
<gary_poster> luca__, one more thing for you.  we were hoping to have user feedback form integrated in GUI today.  have you thought about where/how we can link to the form from the GUI?
<luca__> gary_poster: We have an idea of what we can do, I'll see if Jamie can get the asset to who ever is implementing it.
<gary_poster> luca__, cool thanks.  toss it to me (or juju-gui list, or I can make a bug if you prefer), please
<luca__> gary_poster: I'll mail it to you
<gary_poster> perfect thanks luca__ 
<luca__> gary_poster: both Ale and Jamie are in a meeting at the moment
<gary_poster> ack luca__ 
<benji> the charm browser being open by default is intentional, right?
<benji> (it doesn't seem like a good idea to me, so I wanted to check before releasing it that way)
<gary_poster> benji, yes
<benji> k
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, maybe share your concern on list?
<gary_poster> but for now release is good
<benji> sure
<benji> k
<hatch> morning
<gary_poster> morning
<bac> jujugui: i'm about to sit in on my first juju-core hangout.  have others found them interesting?
<gary_poster> bac, a couple have, a couple have not.  Leave
<gary_poster> after the kanban
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> unless you are really interestred
<bac> gary_poster: that swap day policy after travel.  is that only for work-related travel?
<gary_poster> bac, yes.  the rationale is that canonical wants to "reimburse" you for travel days that you took on its behalf.  If there's something for which there's a similar argument, lemme know.
<bac> gary_poster: oops, i forgot my :)
<gary_poster> heh, ok :-)
<jcsackett> rick_h: icon branch looks good to me, and tests and behavior all work.
<rick_h> jcsackett: awesome, abentley can you do reviewer please? https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/charmworld/reviewed-icons/+merge/169769
<abentley> rick_h: Sure thing.
<rick_h> abentley: thanks, let me know if you have any ? on why something was changed. It's a chain reaction of doom 
<abentley> rick_h: The way the API works is all public functions are exposed to the web.  Is that what you mean to do?
<abentley> rick_h: By making get_api_id public?
<rick_h> abentley: no, it was to make it available in the views/charms.py. We talked about that briefly on friday. I guess that's a side-effect. Maybe I should move that into a utils thing instead so it's shared a bit cleaner
<abentley> rick_h: The id could be API-specific.  That's why it's a method on the API class.
<rick_h> abentley: ok, so would you prefer that the views/charms.py call the _ method? Or blacklist non-api callable methods?
<abentley> rick_h: Let's call the _ method for now, and maybe circle back and update the API design later.
<rick_h> abentley: ok, I'll change that back. 
<abentley> rick_h: Have you tested API 1?  I would expect it needs the same route changes as API 2.
<rick_h> abentley: I was actually giong to ask if we could remove it as a follow up since it's not in use any longer?
 * rick_h forgot to add that note to the MP
<rick_h> abentley: the first 'release' with the browser on by default is today which is using api2
<rick_h> abentley: juju-gui release that is
<abentley> rick_h: I'm happy to have API1 removed.
<abentley> rick_h: I just don't know if we should break it before removing it.
<rick_h> abentley: ok, I can remove it here. It just started to get astray of "add charm icon".
<abentley> rick_h: Yeah, I'm not saying you have to do it here.  We could just apply the same route changes to API 1.
<abentley> That would be just a few lines to add.
<rick_h> abentley: ok. Will do that then. 
<rick_h> abentley: yea, feels strange to add the lines and then go back and delete but it's the smaller of the two diffs for sure
<rick_h> abentley: changes pushed, waiting on full test run to complete.
<abentley> rick_h: r=me with those changes.
<rick_h> abentley: ty
<gary_poster> jujugui, orangesquad, hi. we are planning on linking the following form to the GUI as soon as we get the necessary UX plan and visual assets.  please take a look and share feedback soonish.  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/forms/d/1Me4macMBX6KydCYyCC6YEjKnpCKakQCYlGlGxIB6Z0w/viewform .  Feel free to fill out form and submit if you desire; I'll clean out results before we add this to the code.
<hatch> on it
<gary_poster> UX plan and visual assets would be for the link in the GUI: the form itself would look as is.
<hatch> gary_poster: What are you doing today (or most recently) with Juju? and What would you say is Juju’s most attractive feature? should probably be textareas
<gary_poster> hatch, ack, was originally.  I changed to try to keep the form from being even more giganto than it is now.  
<jcastro> gary_poster: I have a topic for today's call
<gary_poster> I thought those answers could be tackled briefly.  I'll wait for more feedback
<jcastro> gary_poster: I'd like to discuss errors.u.c and the GUI on behalf of evan
<gary_poster> jcastro, please add to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/edit?hgd=1&id=1FSFJIxOMBPYzXZ06WQeF0804vw75nOgUVTLjOwY3Pu0# or I'll do it for you
<jcastro> I'll add it!
<gary_poster> jcastro, I'll add
<gary_poster> ok thank you jcastro :-)
<jcastro> ok
<gary_poster> you do it :-)
<jcastro> nod
<bac> gary_poster: where do we provide feedback on the form wording?
<gary_poster> bac, here or email
<bac> gary_poster: dropdown on 'how many services' s/from// and s/More/More than 50/ or 50+
<gary_poster> bac, then similar on units question.  ok, will change
<bac> s/attractive/most useful/
<bac> s/Where you provide us with personal data please see/See/
<bac> wordy!
<rick_h> gary_poster: only feedback is it's long. Most rules of thumb I've seen for good review/feedback requests are 5-10 max items. 
<gary_poster> bac, made all changes except the last one.  That is from lawyer, so I'm not going to touch it.
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, they get paid by the word
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h> gary_poster: ah, so no chance of chaning up the ?'s then eh?
<rick_h> changing that is ...ugh monday
<gary_poster> rick_h, no I have already.  what would you suggest?  I've already collapsed and removed some questions
<gary_poster> rick_h, because definitely agree
<sinzui> orangesquad: anyone have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charmworld/tools-use-charm-model/+merge/169813
<rick_h> gary_poster: so we ask them about juju's most useful feature? Do we need that in GUI feedback? the 3-things to change I think we could easily cull from other questions. Simpler questions "What tasks do you prefer to use the Gui for?" "Which tasks do you prefer the command line for?" Combine the last two questinos about comments/suggestinos and things that they could not do in the gui
<gary_poster> bac, since I have to get a re-review I'll propose the change anyway.  I modified it slightly from your suggestion. if you reload you will see
<gary_poster> rick_h, ack, thanks, thinking
<bac> a work of art gary_poster
<gary_poster> :-P thanks bac
<rick_h> gary_poster: and that last one Please enter your email address if we mayb contact you again to ask for additional feedback, etc" vs the two parts there. 
<gary_poster> ack rick_h, easy agree.  on it
<sinzui> gary_poster, I am disappointed that I cannot add comments to the form. How should I send feedback?
<rick_h> lol, more meta please!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> sinzui, here or email
<sinzui> gary_poster, my one comment is "What are you doing today (or most recently) with Juju?" should be a textarea shouldn't it. The small box doesn't let me say I stage and deploy m.jc.com
<gary_poster> ok sinzui you and hatch both said, so will expand.  I was trying to shorten form visually.  a mistake.  I'll pursue rick's approach instead
<sinzui> thank you gary_poster
<gary_poster> than you!
<gary_poster> k
<hatch> :)
<rick_h> gary_poster: let me know if it'd be helpful to try to pull out some exact wordings/combining thoughts there. Or if it'd help to hangout and hear things out loud
<gary_poster> rick_h, since you offer, yes!  guichat?
<rick_h> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> thx
<rick_h> sinzui: I can look after the call if no one else grabs it
 * benji changes the license on the GUI LP page to "GNU Affero GPL v3"
 * benji also fixes the broken link to uistage
<hatch> if you deploy a service at charm version X - what is the story to upgrade that charm in the gui? do we have one yet?
<rick_h> sinzui: anyone looked at your branch then? if not I'll start. 
<sinzui> rick_h, no one yet
<rick_h> sinzui: r=me with a couple of questions
<sinzui> I have just learned I can kill hangouts while I forget I have charmworld up and ingesting.
<hatch> benji: re bug 1191835 is that the interior pages that are going away very soon?
<_mup_> Bug #1191835: Vertical scroll bars on interior pages <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191835>
<benji> hatch: yep... for some definition of "soon"; I'll take bets ;)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> since it's kind of in my control I'll take that bet :P
<rick_h> over/under set at 2 weeks? :P
<hatch> this is like price is right you can't go over
<abentley> orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/max-retries-exceeded/+merge/169828 ?
<hatch> or rick_h if you do drew cary will hit you with his microphone
<sinzui> abentley, I can in 10 minutes
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.
<tekNico> hatch: time for a quick javascript hangout?
<hatch> can do
<benji> release finished
<abentley> rick_h: I'm happy to remove API 1.
<hatch> tekNico: crud - I think what i just told you won't work
<tekNico> hatch: oops :-)
<hatch> sorry one second I'll look further
<tekNico> hatch: sure, thanks
<Makyo> jujugui call in 6,kanban now.
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
<gary_poster> jujgui call in 2
<gary_poster> benji call ping
<benji> oh!
<rick_h> abentley: that'd be awesome
<BradCrittenden> hatch: https://layervault.com/luca_paulina/Juju/Juju_Wireframes.ai/1
<hatch> thanks bac
<gary_poster> hatch forwarded email weith link
<gary_poster> with
<hatch> thanks
<bac> gary_poster: yay, now i can see comments.
<gary_poster> bac, and it was so obvious!
<rick_h> luca__: for the bugs around the header and such, I don't think those get tagged charmbrowser. 
<luca__> rick_h: oh
<luca__> rick_h: sorry hehe
<rick_h> luca__: np, definitely keep that tag for things in the left panel, fullscreen, etc though. 
<luca__> rick_h: right, will do.
<hatch> luca__: can these ai's be exported to a paged pdf and then uploaded to google drive and be commented on there?
<hatch> I find it hard to go through these comments (and I'm sure you do too) :)
<luca__> hatch: actually, I have some insider knowledge that commenting on static images in gdocs will disappear very soon.
<hatch> oh awesome
<hatch> this layervault is pretty cool but I don't think that the people who made it have actually used it :P
<luca__> hatch: haha
<luca__> hatch: it makes it a lot easier for me to control revisions that can be seen
<luca__> hatch: commenting is a bit weird but I'm kinda using it differently to what it's been designed for
<luca__> hatch: the next revision I might change the set-up to how it should be used
<hatch> ahhh - isn't that always the case with us? "X was designed to do this....but we do it like this..." haha
<luca__> hatch: yeah lol
<luca__> hatch: I was meant to have 1 screen per document
<luca__> hatch: but that's not how I make my files, I make all screens in 1 document as a flow
<hatch> ahhhh ok that makes sense
<luca__> hatch: I contacted them and they said they'll have that functionality real soon though so it should be better
<hatch> I'm surprised your mac mini has enough ram to have all of these layers on on a single document :)
<rick_h> luca__: you have a sec? 
<luca__> rick_h:  for a video chat?
<rick_h> luca__: don't think it, but wanted to grab your attention :)
<luca__> rick_h: ah haha
<luca__> rick_h: you have it :D
<rick_h> luca__: I'm working on the related charms work and I want to make sure I'm looking at what I should
<rick_h> luca__: so the display of related charms aren't using the whole charm-token widget we use elsewhere
<luca__> rick_h: I see
<rick_h> luca__: the last thing I recall seeing is the stuff in this 13.04 folder https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?pli=1#folders/0BwhxhFfxY6uqVVRXNUZKaXllS1E
<rick_h> luca__: is that still about right? small icon, name, description?
<luca__> rick_h: that is old
<luca__> rick_h: sending you the right stuff now
<rick_h> luca__: yea, I figured. Help point me in the best new place to look around? 
<rick_h> luca__: thanks, appreciate it
<rick_h> luca__: once this is up I'll be adding them to the interfaces tab as well
<rick_h> luca__: so if there's anything there I should see please include that along for the ride
<luca__> rick_h: we haven't done work on the interfaces tab
<luca__> rick_h: but the content shouldn't change from what is shown in the token in the image I just sent you
<rick_h> luca__: ok, I'll look and hit you up with any questions I run into
<luca__> rick_h: cheers :)
<hatch> luca__: slide 15 the full page search results - what do the coloured vs grey icons mean under the providers/charm categories/ubuntu series?
<luca__> hatch: orange ones are active
<luca__> hatch: grey ones are not
<luca__> hatch: visual filtering
<luca__> hatch: though it's been noted that this needs to be looked into in greater depth
<luca__> hatch: as filtering by providers isn't that useful
<luca__> hatch: and categories might not be useful
<hatch> yeah, after reading through all of the current comments the only thing that I had to add was about that so I'll leave it be :)
<luca__> hatch: I did that page really quickly so people could give me some ideas hehe
<luca__> hatch: it's a tricky one
<hatch> yeah I'm really not sure what the best approach is - imho filtering by provider is valuable...filtering by series would be only if charms don't work on one or the other
<hatch> categories would only be if we have a lot of charms
<abentley> sinzui: Every time golang afficionados refer to "gopher", it makes me think of the gopher protocol.
<sinzui> abentley, :)
<rick_h> bah, luca ran away hah
<rick_h> abentley: sinzui we need some more data in the backend for the updated related charms look. Should I pause front end to go do that or will one of you have bandwidth in the next dayish?
<abentley> I have bandwidth.
<sinzui> I expect to be free to help tomorrow
<rick_h> abentley: ok, I've added a card and listed the new attributes required in it. I'll keep going on the front end then and pretend the data's there but empty
<abentley> rick_h: commit count and download count are for the past 30 days?
<rick_h> abentley: yes, just as per the current charm data 
<abentley> rick_h: Okay, looks easy.
<rick_h> abentley: thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h, wdyt? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/forms/d/1Me4macMBX6KydCYyCC6YEjKnpCKakQCYlGlGxIB6Z0w/viewform 
<rick_h> gary_poster: looking 
<rick_h> ooh, looks cleaner off the bat
<gary_poster> nothing like removing almost 2/3 of the questions ;-)
<rick_h> gary_poster: I <3 this man
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<rick_h> yea, I mean this reads/seems a LOT nicer imho and can't wait to spread the link around. jcastro should pimp it with marcoceppi :)
<rick_h> when it's final/approved and all that
<gary_poster> heh cool thanks rick_h .  :-) I'll send it to lawyer
<marcoceppi> I like it
<marcoceppi> but I have no say in anything
<gary_poster> cool, thanks.  what do you mean you have no say, marcoceppi ?! :-)
<jcastro> hey so we can link it from juju.u.c/survey
<jcastro> and then I can pimp
<jcastro> is what gary_poster used the canonical URL?
<rick_h> jcastro: not yet, has to go through approval
<jcastro> ok lmk when
<rick_h> jcastro: we're just submitting out feedback atm and gary_poster cleaned it up a bunch
<gary_poster> awesome jcastro thanks.  do you do the linking or do I?  yeah, that's canonical URL, but wait till I have alwyer review
<gary_poster> thanks
<jcastro> theoretically anyone in the right teams can edit juju.u.c/survey, but I can do that for you far faster than you digging around
<gary_poster> awesome thanks.  will ping when we are ready
<hatch> Makyo: (idea) is it possible to put a timeout on the d3 drag handler for the services ? I have noticed that I will frequently drag when I mean to open the popup
<Makyo> hatch, there already is.
<hatch> oh :)
<hatch> maybe I'm just slow today
<Makyo> hatch, search for longClickTimer in app/views/topology/service.js for an example.
<hatch> ahh will do
<hatch> ugh...just spent the past 2 hours tracking down a 2line bug in the databinding class
<Makyo> hatch, as it is , it's checking to see if the mouse has been moved within a minimum radius that it should consider dragging before it goes on to do the long-click action, something similar might be done for your case.
<Makyo> ie: check that the duration of the click was slow and the service was only moved within a 3px radius or something.
<hatch> yeah that could work - it could just be that I've done it 1000x times this morning to so I'm fatigued :)
<Makyo> hatch, fair :)
<hatch> well now that I have tracked down this bug I can finally get onto doing what I was doing 2h ago haha
<hatch> w00t databinding refactor 'complete'
<hatch> you can tell when something is written properly when a refactor is only 10 lines
<hatch> lol
<hatch> of course I broke every test :/
<hatch> poo another bug
<hatch> soo close
<hatch> smushed!
<gary_poster> eww, bug guts.
<hatch> but these are the good kind
<gary_poster> http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2013/05/can-we-end-hunger-by-eating-bugs/275997/
<gary_poster> "the good kind"
<hatch> haha
<hatch> hey, if they could make vegan food taist good, they can make anythign taist good :P
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> gary_poster: are you still around?
<gary_poster> hatch I am though I was about to reboot
<hatch> 2 secs
<hatch> if a field is in conflict, should we allow the user to leave it in conflict?
<hatch> or force them to either overwrite or accept?
<gary_poster> hatch for the first cut let's treat allowing it as their overwrite mechanism.  I assume this will be relatively easy to change later
<gary_poster> sound good?
<hatch> sounds good
<gary_poster> cool.  back in a few, but then gone :-)
<hatch> BOOM done
<hatch> and only 1 minute past EOD
<hatch> well ok it's just the prototype but still :)
#juju-gui 2013-06-18
<benji> Hi all, I have a branch up for review that fixes the problem with running the charm tests locally (the "TypeError: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'desired_capabilities'" excaption): https://codereview.appspot.com/10387043/
<bac> benji: on it
<benji> thanks
<bac> benji: no card?
<benji> bac: oh, it apparently didn't move; it should by in the review lane now: "packaged version of selenium doesn't work with local test-charm"
<bac> benji: oh, i didn't recognize that card as the same issue
<benji> I should have been more specific.
<bac> np
<gary_poster> benji, LGTM with doc suggestions
<benji> gary_poster: look out, we might be asked to use this in the GUI: http://mintchaos.github.io/flippant.js/
<benji> and thanks for the review 
<gary_poster> benji, huh, not bad
<gary_poster> luca__, fwiw see benji
<gary_poster> 's link above
<gary_poster> try the "Card" buttons
<bac> benji: land it!
<gary_poster> benji, something fascinating--at least in chrome, look at the "js" when it flips at the top of the page.  it leaves a little part of the j around
<benji> heh, that is funny
<gary_poster> I assume that's an artifact of it using opengl bits
<benji> some sort of bounding box mis-calculation I guess
<gary_poster> maybe.  I think the bounding box would either take a bit of the period or leave a bit of the j
<gary_poster> assuming it has to be a rectangle
<gary_poster> Hey luca__ , for future reference, do you know if Canonical has some kind of a shared SurveyMonkey account?
<luca__> gary_poster: hmm, I'm not sure, I can ask Peter when he gets back from Lunch
<gary_poster> thanks luca__ 
<teknico> guihelp: need Javascript and jshint help with a paradoxical branch I cannot propose: lp:~teknico/juju-gui/loadfixture-no-hashes
<rick_h> teknico: what's up?
<teknico> i.e. the branch is ready, tests pass, but the JS spec and jshint say they should not :-)
<teknico> rick_h: thanks, guichat? it's a bit long winded
<rick_h> teknico: sure thing
<abentley> orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/related-updates/+merge/170072 ?
<sinzui> I can take it
<teknico> rick_h: no joy :-(
<rick_h> teknico: really? ouch
<teknico> rick_h: another weird thing I forgot to mention is that breakpoints on that "delete" line do not break :-o
<rick_h> teknico: push the updated diff please. /me wants to pull it down and peek
<rick_h> teknico: just make the line before `degugger;`
<rick_h> that should force it
<rick_h> err, debugger; that is
<teknico> rick_h: pushed. I don't get what you mean
<rick_h> teknico: if you put debugger; as a line in your code it'll force a breakpoint
<teknico> rick_h: oh, nice and useful
<rick_h> teknico: yea, I've got a short macro for it in vim. `bug` will enter debugger; in js, import pdb in python, etc
<teknico> yeah, like "import pdb: pdb.set_trace()" :-)
<rick_h> exactly
<teknico> rick_h: still does not break :-o how can it happen that afterEach is not called in tests?
<rick_h> teknico: oh hmm, that's strange
<gary_poster> benji, your branch broke CI...
<gary_poster> Running Tests
<gary_poster> bin/test-charm: 41: bin/test-charm: virtualenv/bin/python: not found
<gary_poster> Unable to deploy Charm.
<benji> it is unfortunate that the highlighted download on https://launchpad.net/juju-gui/ is a developer release.  I suppose we would have to change the Development focus to "stable"
<gary_poster> could you look into it, or find someone else to do so?
<benji> gary_poster: darn; I saw the message but the end said that it just needed to be re-run so I figured it was a CI error not a failure.  I'll look at it now.
<gary_poster> benji, agree with highlighted download.  had exact same thought as you, followed by "but "stable" is not our development focus!
<gary_poster> "
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> but maybe from a LP perspective t is...
<gary_poster> because for LP they are thinking of "saucy" as the development focus...
<gary_poster> because stuff is going to be released in saucy
<teknico> rick_h: could it be a problem with afterEach not using the done() function?
<gary_poster> and we are going to release all of our stuff to trunk...
<rick_h> teknico: otp atm
<teknico> k
<rick_h> teknico: done I think only applies if you declare done as a argument to the function
<teknico> yeah
<benji> gary_poster: how about we switch it and see if it works for us
<gary_poster> benji, sure. it is just semantic AFAIK anyway.
<gary_poster> thanks for raising benji.  you doing it, or shall I?
<benji> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<benji> the download link is right now
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<gary_poster> not that anyone should actually be using it, but still :-)
<benji> gary_poster: where is that Jenkins script stored?
<gary_poster> benji, it is in jenkins itself, and documented in https://wiki.canonical.com/CDO/Juju/GUI/CI
<gary_poster> benji, thank you for taking bug 1178462.  hatch has some advice for this I think, fwiw (maybe simply to use YUI DD?)
<_mup_> Bug #1178462: Can't drag a charm from the charm browser sidebar to the main canvas <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178462>
<benji> gary_poster: cool; I'll do a pre-imp with him when I get Jenkins sorted
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h> gary_poster: benji let me know if you anything drives questions. Might be cool to add that to the widgets for charm-container or charm-token if container won't work for any reason
<rick_h>  /cool/easy
<gary_poster> rick_h, :-) great.  maybe pre-imp from benji with you in addition to/instead of hatch?
<benji> rick_h: first sentence: thanks; second sentence: I don't follow. :)
<hatch> morning
<gary_poster> morning
<rick_h> benji: so the things you want to make draggable for that bug are a widget called charm-token
<gary_poster> I *think* bcsaller is back today, albeit jet-lagged
<rick_h> benji: those are built and container in charm-container
<rick_h> benji: man I can't type the words in my head today. charm-tokens are built and wrapped in charm-container
<hatch> benji: http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/dd/proxy-drag.html
<rick_h> hatch: can you just include a dd-node plugin on a widget and set it up during render?
 * rick_h hasn't done dd tbh
<teknico> hatch: hi, interested in a couple more javascript enigmas? :-)
<hatch> rick_h: can't remember, if it's written properly then yes
<rick_h> hatch: benji http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/resize/constrain-resize-plugin.html is like what I'm thinking in my head
<rick_h> so it'd be simple to add the plugin to widgets/charm-token.js and setup the config for it. Then catch the drop event on the env
<benji> cool
<hatch> heh...nothing is simple wrt the env :P
<rick_h> hatch: ok, well I'm hoping the widget work into the charm-token will make the drag part easy then :P
<hatch> yeah it should be *crosses fingers*
<rick_h> at laest it was part of the master plan back when we started it lol
<hatch> suuuuuure it was ;)
<gary_poster> rick_h, hatch, benji, something both clean and expedient should be ideal.  If there's some way of taking advantage of hatch's DD knowledge/experience, +1.  If tying this into the widget code slows things down significantly, -1.
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> I don't really foresee any issues with it pending that there isn't any obscure issues with D3
<teknico> hatch: I see my offer does not thrill you. I can understand that. :-)
<bac> benji: are you still looking at the jenkins failure?
<benji> bac: yep
<hatch> teknico:  hah sorry I didn't see that
<bac> benji: i see that lp:juju-gui has no development branch set.
<bac> benji: so i cannot 'bzr branch lp:juju-gui'
<hatch> teknico: what was the path again?
<bac> i think that may be significatnt
<teknico> lp:~teknico/juju-gui/loadfixture-no-hashes
<hatch> ok looking
<teknico> hatch: ^^
<benji> bac: that may be a side-effect of me setting the "development focus" to stable
<benji> if so, we may have to set it back
<teknico> hatch: it needs explanation, though
<bac> benji: ok.
<benji> we did that so the latest download would be the right thing
<bac> benji: but it appears to have been unset
<bac> benji: witnesseth https://code.launchpad.net/juju-gui
<hatch> teknico: ok it's just checking out and making now
<teknico> hatch: I'm in guichat
<hatch> gary_poster: just fyi I finished the conflict prototype last night so I can demo it after I'm done with teknico
<gary_poster> hatch, great!
<benji> bac: oh, I know what's wrong.  Try it now.
<gary_poster> FWIW, there's a newly available high priority card in story 1, jujugui
<benji> gary_poster: do you mean "Story A"?
<gary_poster> benji, oh sorry yes, story A
<gary_poster> thanks
 * benji adds "Story Alpha", "Story I", and "Story 1st" sections.
<gary_poster> :-P
<jcsackett> luca__: do you have a moment to chat?
<luca__> jcsackett: via a hangout?
<jcsackett> luca__: indeed.
<luca__> jcsackett: sure, send me a link :)
<jcsackett> luca__: open google+, an invite should arrive in a moment.
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks for the review. re deploy(), perhaps I could add a flag (check_deployed) to ensure the service is ready after the call?
<gary_poster> frankban, would be fine, or just add a comment in the deploy method about the limitation and we fix it later if someone needs to?
<frankban> gary_poster: +1 on fixing it later if required
<gary_poster> cool
<abentley> orangesquad: Can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/remove-api-1/+merge/170097 ?
 * sinzui takes it
<bac> benji: yes, that works.  thanks
<benji> cool
<sinzui> abentley, r=me
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.
<hatch> gary_poster: done with teknico, did you want me to demo now?
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah!  guichat?
<hatch> yup
<sinzui> abentley, about that short_url issue on the missing page. While ingest did not provide the attr, I can make every listed charm because I know the owner, series, and name
<sinzui> abentley, Maybe the model should make the short_url if it has those three parts. Maybe ingest never needs to make it since the pages are the only users of the attr
<abentley> sinzui: +1
<benji> arg, once more unto the (Jenkins) breach
<hatch> wb bcsaller
<bcsaller> Thank you
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hi
<gary_poster> glad you are back
<gary_poster> alejandraobregon, luca__ where are we meeting?
<bcsaller> yeah, I'll need to get caught up
<luca__> gary_poster: just added a hangout to the meeting
<gary_poster> bcsaller, everything is in ClojureScript now
<bcsaller> sounds about right
<hatch> bcsaller: actually we told gary_poster it was Clogure but really it's C#
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha
<rick_h> Monooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hatch> haha you have the right idea
<hatch> I don't think there is anything more confusing as to the difference between c# and Mono
<hatch> I don't even think people who code C# know
<hatch> :P
<rick_h> heh, got a buddy that did C# for a long time and loved Mono since it was often ahead of C# implementing features in the languages spec
<hatch> yeah then you throw .NET in there
<hatch> and you have no idea what class is from where
<hatch> :)
<hatch> my biggest gripe is that they have utility methods that start with caps
<hatch> and that they have two different methods to loop through multidimensional arrays
<abentley> sinzui: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/fix-commits-in-past-30-days/+merge/170108 ?
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> abentley, r=me
<benji> I suck.  Forgotten "bzr add".  Trying Jenkins again.
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.
<abentley> sinzui: Any idea what this means? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/charmworld-merger-trunk/335/console
<sinzui> abentley, I think the instance restarted
<abentley> sinzui: Oh.
<hatch> Does this mean that I'm the idiot? http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2013-06-18 lol
<hatch> ^ gary_poster
<gary_poster> on call will look
<sinzui> hatch, possibly. I decided not to compete with all the brain power in the room. I choose to out dress them.
<hatch> haha
<sinzui> My wife asked my why I was wearing a polka-dotted tie with a flowered shirt a few months ago. I replied, "Baby, I'm going into a meeting of alpha males. My only hope show dominance by power clashing."
<hatch> haha - I wonder if this phenomenon will catch on
<hatch> jujugui call in 7, kanban now
<bac> teknico: hey can you do a quick review of https://codereview.appspot.com/10395043 before you EOD?  it is exposing use-analytics in the charm.
<teknico> bac: will do
<hatch> jujugui call now
<gary_poster> jujugui almost there
<bac> thx teknico
<abentley> sinzui: In terms of my changes, r273 is deployable.
<sinzui> fab, I will make the formal request
<rick_h> thanks abentley!
<bac> teknico: branch looks good
<teknico> bac: thanks, your one too :-)
<bac> excellent news.  i think i'll celebrate with lunch.
<gary_poster> hatch, you available to show off your prototype soon to luca__ if he is available?
<teknico> frankban: branch approved, how about a look at mine? :-)
<hatch> just in a call with Ben right now so we can stop whenever
<gary_poster> ok thanks hatch
<gary_poster> luca__, you available for a call about the inspector?
<luca__> gary_poster: sure
<luca__> gary_poster: guichat?
<gary_poster> I think it is full luca__ , one sec
<benji> rick_h and/or hatch: do you have a minute for a pre-imp on the drag-and-drop?
<gary_poster> hatch, bcsaller do you mind if luca__ and I crash your party in guichat for a few minutes?
<rick_h> benji: I can, but I think hatch would be good since I can only speak to our widget side and not full DD
<bcsaller> thats fine
<rick_h> benji: sounds like hatch is tied up atm
<gary_poster> come on by luca__ 
<rick_h> benji: but I can background the widgets if that's helpful 
<benji> rick_h: verbing weirds language
<benji> :P
<rick_h> benji: "I can provide background on the widgets if that's helpful"?
<benji> rick_h: the regular hangout is busy, I'll make a new one
<rick_h> benji: rgr
<frankban> teknico: thanks, I'll do
<benji> rick_h: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1a34cdb70051a661112a75e12dd50779a5e2a0a4?hl=en
<sinzui> abentley, r273 is deployed
<hatch> benji: rick_h ok I'm available again, am I sitll needed or are you guys O K?
<hatch> guessing ok :)
<hatch> what do we do if we forget our password to the canonical admin ?
<rick_h> hatch: we get lastpass
<hatch> lol this was pre-lastpass
<rick_h> hatch: not sure, check the wiki and then I'd check with #is I guess. 
<hatch> alright will try is
<sinzui> orangesquad, any available to review https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charmworld/charm-model-cruft/+merge/170151
<rick_h> abentley: I'm always getting has_icon = false in the api atm. the mysql charm in here I believe should have one? 
<rick_h> sinzui: I can look
<bac> jujugui: anyone have time for a second review of https://codereview.appspot.com/10395043 ?
<Makyo> bac, sure
<bac> ty
<rick_h> sinzui: conflict in the file fyi
<sinzui> oh dear
<rick_h> sinzui: heh, nothing major. 
<rick_h> sinzui: r=me otherwise
<abentley> rick_h: looking...
<sinzui> thanks rick. I thought I had already merged abentley's api1 removal...but the MP clear shows I did not
<abentley> rick_h: Okay, I know what I did wrong.  Will be a trivial fix.
<sinzui> orangesquad, one of you just tested staging. You got a 500, but that is because we have a 4040 logic
<rick_h> abentley: cool thanks. Did you want me to file a bug/card?
<abentley> rick_h: Nah, I will take care of it.
<rick_h> abentley: thanks
<abentley> sinzui: That was me.  I'm surprised, because I thought the API handled that case.
<sinzui> abentley, no, I used it as a test case for something a few weeks ago. I reported a bug, but set it aside until charm model was done
<sinzui> abentley, this is bug roughly matches the TB I just got in my email: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1174466
<_mup_> Bug #1174466: bad URLs cause 500 errors where 404s would be expected <api> <oops> <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174466>
<abentley> sinzui: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charms/precise/charmworld/worker-interval/+merge/170127 ?
<sinzui> sure
<sinzui> abentley, r=me
<sinzui> abentley, I think we need an rt to get production to update the charm. They can do that when we do the next rollout of m.jc.com
<abentley> sinzui: Sounds good.
<abentley> orangesquad: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/fix-has-icon/+merge/170159
<jcsackett> abentley: looking.
<jcsackett> abentley: r=me.
<abentley> jcsackett: Thanks!
<hatch> bcsaller: when you were investiaging canvas for the env did you see http://paperjs.org/ ? It's for doing vector in canvas
 * hatch isn't saying we should switch :)
<bcsaller> hatch: I'd seen that before, but a long time ago, not in the recent search
<hatch> http://paperjs.org/examples/hit-testing/ see this for an env like demo
<hatch> I was doing some canvas research this weekend (for fun, cuz apparently I'm a nerd) and came across that
<bcsaller> its pretty cool
<hatch> yeah, I am still pretty sure svg is the right thing for us...but with this it removes the argument about vector sizing
<abentley> sinzui: ever seen anything like this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/93040/
<sinzui> abentley, never
<sinzui> abentley, but I just issues the command and got it.
<sinzui> abentley, I issued the same command a few hours ago and saw staging was lovely
<abentley> sinzui: Oh, maybe I'm somehow misconfigured.
<sinzui> abentley, This is the timestamp from my last successful run:
<sinzui> 2013-06-18 08:49:10,238
<sinzui> I think that is EDT
<abentley> sinzui: So you're saying you get the same error as me, right?
<sinzui> I do now
<abentley> sinzui: Okay, I'm going to try restarting zk
<abentley> sinzui: Oh, I can't ssh to machine 0, because I get the same error.  Do you have the ip address of machine 0?
<sinzui> I do, let me past the status from 6 hours
<sinzui> abentley, https://pastebin.canonical.com/93041/
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.
<abentley> sinzui: restarting ZK didn't help.  Rebooting the machine didn't help.
<sinzui> :?
<sinzui> :/
<sinzui> abentley, do you think webops would know about this? canonistack might throwing a wobbly?
 * hazmat backlogs
<abentley> sinzui: I don't think it's likely.  It looks like a juju/ZK problem.
<hazmat> hatch, bcsaller paper.js is fun  rn
<hazmat> abentley, is this an ops setup or staging?
<abentley> hazmat: staging.
<hazmat> abentley, not being able to connect to status isn't zk/juju but object storage and local config
<hazmat> find zk is before it even connects to zk
<hazmat> its trying to query object storage for the control bucket and parse where the zk/instance is
<abentley> hazmat: Okay, so object storage then, because neither sinzui nor I had this before today, now both do.
<hazmat> abentley, the empty string  at the end of the error msg is suspect
<hazmat> abentley, if you have swift tools can you do an ls on the bucket?
<hazmat> client tools that is
<hazmat> abentley, or alternatively pastebin the bucket name
<hazmat> er. priv msg
<hatch> hazmat: I'm not really sure what to make of that statement :)
<hazmat> abentley, sinzui i get internal server error on swift..
<hazmat> don't think i can help
<sinzui> thank you for playing hazmat
<sinzui> abentley, the nuclear option?
<abentley> hazmat: Can you give us a pastebin we can give to is?
<hazmat> abentley,  could just be an account issue for me .. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5778053/
<hazmat> i've had other issues with swift on canonistack in the last two months
<abentley> hazmat: okay, thanks.
<hazmat> hatch, paper.js seems really nice at interactivity and modeling a scene graph. i've seen it before but  after i think after d3 got sold for gui, i had hoped we could use more d3 builtins at the time and when it was basically d3 vs raphael.
<hatch> ahh
<hazmat> the degree of interactivity reminds of a much improved processing.js.. ie. twould be nice for games as well
<abentley> sinzui: hrm.  The bucket seems to be missing for me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5778076/
<sinzui> oh.
 * sinzui tries
<sinzui> abentley, I agree swift has issues.
<hatch> hazmat: yeah I was thinking about how hard it would be to put a gameloop with paperjs
<abentley> sinzui: swift issues are now reported in #is.
<hatch> hazmat: there are of course a number of other canvas game frameworks including impact.js
<sinzui> orangesquad, I have a short branch to fix an oops seen on staging today: https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charmworld/no-handler-is-404/+merge/170176
<abentley> sinzui: looking.
<abentley> sinzui: r=me.
<sinzui> thank you abentley
<sinzui> abentley, I think staging was up for 11 days this time, and it wasn't elastic search dying.
<abentley> sinzui: Right.  We may hope that elasticsearch no-startiness is a thing of the past.
<sinzui> abentley, and we haven't see the ES restart issue since we switched to 0.90.0.release. I ponder changing the bug to incomplete
<abentley> sinzui: +1
<hatch> this is my third MS Ergo 4000 keyboard, and on every single one the alt key stops working lol
<hatch> awesome new Android humble bundle http://www.humblebundle.com/
<bac> gary_poster: huw should be working in a bit, no?
<gary_poster> bac, he starts in about 1.5 to 2 hours
<bac> gary_poster: ok, cool, just checking to make sure he was not out.  in that case, i think i'll go dog walk and check back later to talk to him about css tweaks
<gary_poster> sounds good bac, thanks.  have a nice evening
<Makyo> Cute. https://twitter.com/codinghorror/status/347070841059692545/photo/1
<hatch> lol what's it an add for?
<Makyo> No idea, just saw it pop up earlier :)
 * Makyo dogwalk
<hatch> databinding conflict resolution prototype review https://codereview.appspot.com/10397045/ bcsaller gary_poster
<hatch> bcsaller: I kept the code pretty close to pre our discussion so feel free to put those notes on the review as we discussed
<gary_poster> hatch, taking a glance, but must run very soon
<hatch> np, thanks
<gary_poster> hatch, why deleted?
<gary_poster>  if (this.model) {this.unbind();}
<hatch> guichat real quick?
<gary_poster> in BindingEngine.prototype._bind
<gary_poster> heh, *really* quick, ok
<hatch> pssst anyone here?
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<huwshimi> hatch: Morning
<huwshimi> (evening)
<hatch> :) how are things?
<huwshimi> hatch: Good, lots to do!
<bac> hi huwshimi
#juju-gui 2013-06-19
<bac> hi luca__, i've got a branch that implements the feedback box.  do you have a moment to have a look?
<gary_poster> I increased limit to story  1 to 6
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you for fixing the test problem introduced by the new charm cookie functionality.  AFAICT the most recent failure is different: the appflower search didn't ever actually execute on FF...when it had just worked before.  :-/  are you looking at that as well?  would you like to pass the new error to someone else?
<bac> gary_poster: the feedback form translates google-supplied content to spanish for me.  The last checkbox of the first question is 'otros' and the button is labeled 'Enviar'.
<rick_h> gary_poster: is it looking at the live data for that?
<rick_h> gary_poster: because appflower isn't in the 'interesting' data atm and that will change over time
<gary_poster> bac, huh.  PR?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, but i presume it would do it for any non-english region
<gary_poster> rick_h, live data, but we do an explicit search (we type it in and press enter)
<frankban> gary_poster: morning, yes the new error is different, and unexpected. Is there a 30m timeout for jenkins tests?
<bac> i'm always battling google to speak english to me
<rick_h> gary_poster: ok, charms can be deleted. If you're doing an explicit search I'd suggest using something we use/want to keep around like mongodb or apache or something
<gary_poster> bac, uh.  ok.  any suggested actions?
<gary_poster> frankban, yes there is
<bac> gary_poster: not at this time
<frankban> gary_poster: perhaps now the suite takes more and we could just increase it?
<gary_poster> bac, ok thanks.  I already asked luca to investigate whether we had a surveymonkey account we could use, because the lawyer told me that Google's TOS means that they can use our data too, or at least it is unclear.
<bac> teknico: does google render any of this in italian for you?  https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/forms/d/1Me4macMBX6KydCYyCC6YEjKnpCKakQCYlGlGxIB6Z0w/viewform?pli=1
<gary_poster> rick_h, noted, good pointm thanks.
<gary_poster> frankban, ok I increased it to 45.  That looks like a different problem though, yeah?  when I watch the video the search never executes.  it does appear to be intermittent though :-/ : the re-run succeeded.
<frankban> gary_poster: last jenkins run succeeded in 27 minutes. the previous one failed after 29m. if jenkins quit the driver on timeout a stale element error could be related
<gary_poster> frankban, ah ok.  thanks, good possibility.
<gary_poster> hey world, these branches need reviews:
<gary_poster> https://codereview.appspot.com/10401043/
<gary_poster> https://codereview.appspot.com/10397045/
<gary_poster> hey luca__ I will triage your bugs from Monday as high.  Huw has a question for you on https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1191868, though
<_mup_> Bug #1191868: There is no dark grey hover over on alerts <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191868>
<gary_poster> matsubara, when you get back to tarmac, please increase the tarmac jenkins job timeout from 30 minutes to 45 minutes (assuming you have set one).  How is tarmac going?  I suspect you have a lot of projects going at once
<matsubara> gary_poster, yes, lots of things to do. I think I should have something to test later on today (in any case I'll do my tests in the jujugui-trunk-merger job to not mess with your workflow)
<gary_poster> thanks matsubara !
<matsubara> gary_poster, did you change the job to run under 45 on jenkins?
<gary_poster> matsubara, I changed the job we use but not the tarmac job (didn't look for that one and don't have bookmark :-P )
<matsubara> gary_poster, thanks. the other one is disabled so should be ok
<gary_poster> cool thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> np
<luca__> gary_poster: I'll take a look now
<gary_poster> luca__, thank you.  also, I'm not clear on how drastic the changes will be to the masthead from the current round of redesign.  should I ask for your three bugs to be fixed, because subsequent changes will also be relatively small; or should I wait until the full masthead changes are settled?
<teknico> bac: in Chromium everything is in English. In Firefox the last checkbox of the first question is named 'Altro', the submit button is labeled 'Invia', and there's more Italian text below the button.
<BradCrittenden> teknico: that's what i see in chromium (but in spanish).  in safari all is english
<luca__> gary_poster: considering that we've all decided to implement the new design I think they should be classed as low priority. Alerts will no longer live in the masthead, for example. However, If Huw has time then it might be good to fix just in case we can't implement the new stuff.
<gary_poster> luca__, ok.  I'll put them at low priority for now.  I'm optimistic. :-)
<gary_poster> (that we can implement the new stuff)
<gary_poster> thanks
<rick_h> orangesquad: appliance guy supposed to arrive in 20min so might be a few min late to standup while i point him at our dryer. FYI
<marcoceppi> Hey guys, do you need to do anything special to deploy juju-gui on 0.7?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, pyJuju 0.7?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: yup
<marcoceppi> someone's getting the "connecting to environment" circle screen on 0.7 in #juju
<marcoceppi> iirc, last time i deployed against pyjuju it just worked(tm)
<gary_poster> not to our knowledge marcoceppi .  our primary tests are still with that.  I'll head over to #juju
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: thanks!
<abentley> jcsackett: ping for standup
<jcsackett> abentley: ack, was searching for headset.
<gary_poster> jujugui, is there anyone who is willing to  try to help a smart user on #juju who is trying to diagnose a problem like https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1180095 ?  right now he wants to look at haproxy logs, and I don't kbnow where they are, and don't have time to dig in.
<_mup_> Bug #1180095: GUI charm may have difficulties working with Juju on MAAS <juju-gui:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180095>
<gary_poster> he is mixired
<gary_poster> maxired
<bac> gary_poster: do you want to land the feedback pointing to google form or wait for resolution on the alternative?
<gary_poster> bac land it, unless you disagree
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i wasn't sure how creeped out you were about G's TOS
<gary_poster> bac, not enough to worry about it ATM.  I think we should start collecting if we can.
<bac> rt
<benji> rick_h: I could use some YUI help if you have a minute
<rick_h> benji: definitely
<rick_h> benji: guichat?
<benji> rick_h: +1
<rick_h> benji: taken
<abentley> jcsackett: It looks like The Verge lets you share articles on G+.  The first click is a +1, and then when you hover, you get a box to share the article.  http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/19/4443588/pindrop-acoustic-analysis-fights-phone-fraud-social-engineering
<jcsackett> abentley: thanks!
<abentley> np
<jcsackett> abentley: so, it looks like what that's doing is +1 the g+ post verge makes for the article.
<abentley> jcsackett: Oh, so not so applicable.
<abentley> jcsackett: Sorry.
<jcsackett> abentley: yeah.
<jcsackett> abentley: no, still good to see. it's possible that's a road we'll want to go down.
<jcsackett> i mean, it's not one *i* want to go down... :-P
<abentley> jcsackett: I'm envisioning a bot that posts a new story every time a charm is updated...
<jcsackett> abentley: we can just bolt that into ingest, right? ;-P
<gary_poster> :-)
 * abentley really doesn't get why G+ won't release a write API.
<jcastro> because people will spam it
<jcastro> it'll end up worthless like twitter
<rick_h> jcastro: abentley might know a good way to reset the MP to a non-mimms state. 
<rick_h> abentley: jcastro was just asking about the bug about the missing proposals ^
<rick_h> abentley: I showed him the bug with your comment. Maybe you can help him un-fubar the missing ones?
<abentley> jcastro: Just request ~charmers as a reviewer.
<maarten__> Hi. I installed ppa:juju/devel and the arrows between the services keep on changing positions...
<gary_poster> maarten__, hi.  I'm not clear on what you are reporting, I'm afraid.  You installed pyJuju from the PPA, and you installed the GUI charm, I'm guessing, and then what services/arrows are you referring to?
<maarten__> I installed gojuju and when I use the juju gui, the position of the arrows and the services changes and they are not connected.
<gary_poster> maarten__, thank you for the report.  Is this something you can screenshot?
<maarten__> gary_poster,just send you the screenshot
<gary_poster> maarten__, thanks for screenshot.  we have not seen this before.  automatic service position changes are supposed to happen, but only if someone else connected to the same environment moves the service (positioning is shared).  In that case, of course, relations should maintain positions with their associated services.  Does anyone else have access to the GUI who might be moving service positions?
<gary_poster> maarten__, sent you a reply and filed bug 1192596.  Moving services is expected in a shared environment, & a big surprise otherwise.
<_mup_> Bug #1192596: Relation endpoints can get misaligned (after annotation update changes service positions?) <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192596>
<gary_poster> Makyo, if you have availability could you add this bug to maintenance in kanban, and if you have further availability could yo uinvestigate?
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure.
<gary_poster> thank you Makyo 
<gary_poster> jujgui, after daily call I would like to talk to people about some "bundle" design decisions.  If you are at all interested, please take a look at the definitions and the Q & A  of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gDspsjnYf1NqDvgyTqRCxtek5JWULMwSfTLwiZn12Nk/edit#
<gary_poster> before the meeting, as a prep
<gary_poster> core question: am I right that using/incproprating the juju-deployer is the right decision?
<gary_poster> incorporating
<gary_poster> rick_h, hatch, if you want to attend shared web meeting https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cd640721e4194224f0768c6ca181bb8ba92e7b1a
<bac> luca__: i'd really like you to look at my implementation of the feedback box.  the review is at https://codereview.appspot.com/10407044
<Makyo> Who is doing "find all tests that change URL and stop them from doing so" in maintenance?
<Makyo> jujugui ^^^
<teknico> Makyo: oops, it's me
<rick_h> Makyo: teknico had a branch for that
<Makyo> teknico, I'll put your face on it.
<Makyo> teknico, thanks, too.  That's annoying :)
<teknico> too late :-)
<teknico> (meaning, I just did it)
<teknico> sorry about that
<benji> rick_h: I can't figure out how to get the charm tokens to be draggable out of the side bar.
<rick_h> benji: otp, back in a sec
<jcsackett> luca__: got a bit to chat on g+?
<rick_h> jcsackett: he's otp with us atm
<luca__> jcsackett: currently in a call :)
<abentley> orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/ignore-oneiric/+merge/170386 ?
<jcsackett> abentley: looking
<teknico> hatch: you around?
<hatch> sort of :)
<hatch> what's up?
<teknico> I have one single test that's not running anymore, and I cannot locate it: lp:~teknico/juju-gui/test-interdep-cleanup
<rick_h> benji: so I think you can only drag within the 'container'. I wonder if you make the container the <body> if it might work?
<rick_h> benji: or maybe there's some tweak to that we can ask around in #yui or #yui-hatch :)
<benji> rick_h: nope, I tried that 
<teknico> hatch: there should be 950 tests but only 949 run in make test-server, and make test-prod does not output the number of tests at the end, as it does when some of them did not run
<rick_h> benji: ok /me goes to check css overflow rules on that sidebar div.
<benji> rick_h: I removed the overflows and it had no effect
<rick_h> benji: ok, one step ahead of me then. 
<benji> :)
<hatch> teknico it's building
<teknico> hatch: thank you
<rick_h> benji: yea, then that's the only top of my head stuff I can think of. I'd hit up #yui and bug hatch for his previous DnD experience. I've not used it enough to say anything else without getting really into it
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10, kanban now.
 * benji reluctantly heads over to #yui.
<hatch> benji: do you have 'constrain2node' set?
<benji> hatch: not knowingly
<hatch> ok you'd know heh
<hatch> I've never seen it
<hatch> it should set it to position absolute and then you're gtg
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<rick_h> benji: let me know when the call is up. I have one more idea to check
<hatch> teknico: I thought that your branch stopped these GET requests?
<teknico> hatch: which ones?
<hatch> well when you run the tests in the console there is a TON of GET requests to get the json data
<hatch> Application start up sets the window.flags data:  expected undefined to deeply equal {}
<hatch> ^ teknico
<hatch> there is your failure
<jcsackett> abentley: r=me.
<rick_h> benji: the css rule on .bws-content is interfering with it. That position absolute there in the rule for: #subapp-browser #bws-sidebar .bws-content, #subapp-browser .bws-view-data, #subapp-browser #bws-sidebar, #subapp-browser #bws-fullscreen
<hatch> lol that's a lot of nested id's
<rick_h> hatch: well it's several paris of ids :P
<rick_h> pairs
<hatch> haha yeah
<hatch> they say pair id's are bad because of the css indexing
<teknico> hatch: I see it now, thanks
<rick_h> benji: so if I uncheck that absolute on the .bws-content div, and manually set a .yui3-charmtoken to position: absolute with left/top of 200px it moves and works just peachy
<hatch> are you dragging a proxy or the actual element?
<benji> rick_h: cool, I'll try that in a minute
<hatch> imho you should drag a proxy
<hatch> but I suppose that's implementers choice :)
<rick_h> hatch: yea, but first stab is an element. 
<hatch> yeah I suppose
<rick_h> so with that, lunchables need to be fetched
<hatch> I wonder if the proxy will have the same issue
<hatch> I don't really know how the proxies work under the hood
<jcsackett> rick_h: you want/can you jump in on the deployer/bundles meeting in guichat? i have to run shortly.
<jcsackett> rick_h: nm. 
<rick_h> jcsackett: k
<gary_poster> luca__, guichat really quick?
<luca__> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> thx
<benji> rick_h: I was (almost) able to reproduce your results following the procedure you gave, but it seems that it relies on having the original css for inital layout and then swichting those styles. (when applied from the begining not only is the sidebar all a jumble, but the dragged item is still constrained to the container)
<rick_h> benji: ugh and ugh. 
<rick_h> benji: I assumed that messing with that css would fubar up some things and send us chasing for a different way to do it. I thought/hoped that the issue was one of pure css vs JS functionality though
<benji> I'll look at it harder after lunch.
<rick_h> benji: k, I'm trying to get this branch up for review and maybe can see if I can help some. Let me know
<gary_poster> teknico, are you finishing up your maintenance branch before you leave?
<gary_poster> Makyo, it turns out that bug from maarten__ has nothing to do with sharing.  The GUI release is broken in Firefox :-(
<teknico> gary_poster: much as I'm trying, it looks like I will not :-/
<gary_poster> teknico, ok, I will mark this other issue as critical so we can break WIP
<Makyo> gary_poster, Will investigate trunk.
<gary_poster> Makyo, to dupe, simply start uistage on Firefox, add two services, and move them around and try to add relations
<gary_poster> thansk Makyo.  We should make a 0.7.1 afterwards
<Makyo> gary_poster, check
<gary_poster> matsubara, is there still a chance that we get you soon for regular weekly qa, or is that no longer an option?
<matsubara> gary_poster, should be an option, yes. How about a round of ET this Friday?
<gary_poster> matsubara, sounds great.  If possible, please use Firefox, Chrom[e/ium], and IE 10.
<gary_poster> thank you!
<matsubara> ok
<teknico> gary_poster: I caught the freakin' pest :-) so I'll be able to at least propose the branch shortly
<rick_h> orangesquad along with hatch, Makyo, or others interested: code review request please on related charm display: https://codereview.appspot.com/10416044
<teknico> everyone interested in tests (that is, everyone ;-) ) is welcome to have a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/10383047 Thank you!
<abentley> jcsackett: What was scan_repo for / is bug #1111708 still relevant?
<_mup_> Bug #1111708: scan_repo and reindex need to have their own jobs/scripts <ingest> <tech-debt> <charmworld:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111708>
<gary_poster> teknico, :-) great
<bac> teknico: looking
<gary_poster> me too
<bac> teknico: and while you wait, i've got one that needs review.  :)  no squid pro quo, but thought you might be interested
<teknico> bac: I'm not exactly waiting :-) I'm past my EOD and having dinner
<bac> ah, perhaps you'll have a break between your main and dessert!  :)
<bac> jk, of course
<teknico> bac: of course, but I did it anyway :-)
 * gary_poster tried using Gmail over web interface for half a day.  Not my thing. :-)  Back to buggy, clunky thunderbird
<abentley> jcsackett: Here's another site that seems to allow sharing a URL on G+: http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/06/19/bob-rae-resigning-as-an-mp/
<bac> gary_poster: in kanban there is an lkk@admin.canonical.com marked as IS.  is that a real person?
<gary_poster> bac, fascinating question.
<bac> he and/or she is breaking lp2kanban
<gary_poster> no idea
<bac> it should be fixed to continue gracefully ignoring people with no LP id
<bac> i've never seen the admin subdomain
<gary_poster> bac, I could try to see if we can disable this account...but I suspect they are supposed to be there.  would you like me to investigate, or do you think we should just plan to fix lp2kanban, or...?
<bac> i think it'll be an easy fix
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> s/assert/continue
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: my branch got two reviews but luca indicated he had some changes that he'll describe tomorrow, so the branch is stalled
<gary_poster> ok bac.  thanks for heads up. on call
<jcsackett> abentley: that is awesome! that totally works. and with that to work from, finally able to find documentation.
<abentley> jcsackett: Great!
<jcsackett> abentley: responding to your much earlier question: scan_repo was used to re do the scan job on things already stored in the DB, iirc. as it's not come up, i don't know that it's something we still need.
<abentley> jcsackett: I'm inclined to think we don't need either scan_repo or reindex.
<jcsackett> abentley: i would be inclined to agree.
<bac> hi Makyo, do you have any info on the card 'juju go sandbox: next methods'?
<Makyo> bac, not immediately.  I suppose I'd suggest expose/unexpose, or maybe destroy?
<bac> Makyo: so i guess that card should spawn another after picking one of those...
<Makyo> bac, yeah, until go-sandbox has at least everything py-sandbox has. 
<bac> if we do have a sprint in raleigh at least we have a nice airport now. http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/07/travel/airport-architecture-paul-goldberger/index.html   (photos 9 & 10)
<gary_poster> hey, look at us with our #9 in the world!
 * gary_poster has to run
<gary_poster> have a great evening
<hatch> evening
<rick_h> party
<rick_h> hatch: you see the new pr release from yui. good looking stuff
<hatch> yeah it's looking awesome
<hatch> we REALLY need to upgrade heh
<rick_h> :)
<bcsaller> why can't we?
<hatch> it's finally coming into it's own
<hatch> bcsaller: too hard to change those 4 characters and re-make :P
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> can we hit CI without it landing in trunk?
<hatch> not until tarmac is up and running
<rick_h> ideally we'd just upgrade and push it up to CI and see what it said. If all's well then land it
<hatch> buut you could pull down your branch and run from your machine
<hatch> so yes
<hatch> sortof
<hatch> honestly I think the only reason we haven't done it is because noone has taken the time
#juju-gui 2013-06-20
<gary_poster> Makyo, I got a report that the "Firefox only" bug is actually on chrome as well, and verified.  urgency is very high.  lemme know if you need more resources to help you, or if you need me to get anything out of your way
<rick_h> gary_poster: jcsackett mentioned you emailed out to people on the shared web asset stuff and I didn't see that email. Was that to the gui list? Or some other list I might not be signed up for?
<gary_poster> rick_h, juju-gui-peeps (bottom left of https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-peeps).  You are listed as subscribed
<gary_poster> https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-peeps/+mailing-list-subscribers
<rick_h> gary_poster: cool thanks. I wasn't subscribed to the list. Added. 
<gary_poster> rick_h, I had weird dyslexia and thought you were jc.  Crazy sometimes :-P
<rick_h> gary_poster: it's early...more coffee
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> hey teknico are you investigating CI?
<rick_h> come on, you know you want to review this code https://codereview.appspot.com/10416044/ it'll make your morning and is equiv to 3 cups of coffee. promise!
<teknico> gary_poster: just back from lunch, I wonder how I can discover what those two failures are
<gary_poster> teknico, you watch the videos
<teknico> gary_poster: oh, now I can see the FAIL line, thanks
<teknico> the service is quite slow at serving videos...
<teknico> rick_h: ECHANGETOOBIG, cannot review, sorry ;-P
<rick_h> teknico: ignore the giant test json file that's 80% of the change :)
<rick_h> teknico: that's just fixture data pulled from the back end 
<rick_h> +1310 lines - 962 fixture
<teknico> rick_h: thanks, highlighting this in the description would be useful
<rick_h> teknico: agreed, apologies there. 
<teknico> rick_h: no worries, i just like complaining ;-)
<teknico> gary_poster: the failing test does not seem to rely on code my branch changes, and it's under a 250ms timeout, maybe a fluke?
<gary_poster> teknico, maybe so.  given the goal of your branch, maybe try at least adding a warning comment about it, and then retrying?
<teknico> gary_poster: adding a comment about the failure above the test module entry in index.html? sure
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> rick_h, fwiw you are still not showing up on juju-gui-peeps mailing list https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui-peeps/+mailing-list-subscribers
<rick_h> gary_poster: ok, so strange. Whenever I click on subscribe I get taken to my +editmails page but it's not liseted there at all
<rick_h> gary_poster: nvm, I was looking for GUI and it's UI
<rick_h> gary_poster: updated, and subscribed
<gary_poster> rick_h, :-) cool
<rick_h> jcsackett: found review. I was looking at the bug off the card. Man I need to wake up today. 
<hatch> morning
<bac> hi luca__, thanks for the feedback on the feedback box.  please have a look at lp:~bac/juju-gui/feedback.  your referenced example helped a lot to figure out what to do.
<bac> luca__: recording your thoughts on the review would be helpful: https://codereview.appspot.com/10407044
<rick_h> hatch: got a sec to second the review here for jcsackett  please? https://codereview.appspot.com/10352045/
 * rick_h goes to catch him before he gets started with anything, the perfect code-review trap
<jcsackett> rick_h: link for yours?
<gary_poster> hey teknico I need to either start our call late or finish very early.  which would you prefer?
<gary_poster> late: maybe 10 minutes
<rick_h> jcsackett: https://codereview.appspot.com/10416044/
<gary_poster> that's my preference :-)
<rick_h> jcsackett: ignore the giant .json test fixture :)
<teknico> gary_poster: no problem with late
<gary_poster> thank you
<teknico> rick_h: what are "overall related charms"?
<rick_h> teknico: regardless of if it's a require/provide interface and what interface it's a part of
<rick_h> teknico: sorry, should have done a screen shot
<teknico> rick_h: so is it a superset of all related charms?
<rick_h> teknico: http://uploads.mitechie.com/lp/related-charms.png is the feature. On the right it lists charms related to this one. Overall means of any related charm. It's the highest ranking subset of all realted charms. 
<rick_h> teknico: based on the weight score from the api. 
<rick_h> teknico: a follow up branch will add a simliar related charm to the interfaces tab, but it will be on each matching interface
<teknico> rick_h: ok, thanks
<rick_h> teknico: np, thanks for asking :()
<rick_h> err :)
<hatch> rick_h: reviewing
<rick_h> hatch: thanks
<teknico> rick_h: done
<rick_h> teknico: thanks, appreciate it. 
<luca__> bac: I branched your code and I can't see the tab
<hatch> rick_h: done
<luca__> bac: never mind! I had the wrong url
<teknico> hatch: hi, remember that problem with caching and loadFixture in test/utils? I finally made it work without changing the code around too much, see line 429 of the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~teknico/juju-gui/test-interdep-cleanup/+merge/170408
<hatch> cool
<hatch> be glad to see those GET requests gone
<hatch> switching from less to sass.....w0000000t
<teknico> rick_h: re: the relatedCharmContainer comment in the review, it was by yourself, not me :-)
<teknico> hatch: that's actually kind of sad :-P
<teknico> I'll have to install ruby back
<hatch> bah! sass is superior
<hatch> so?
<hatch> apt-get install ruby
<hatch> done
<hatch> :P
<luca__> bac: where can I leave feedback?
<gary_poster> hatch, teknico we would use pysass
<teknico> hatch: I know :-P I'd like to avoid inferior prog. languages bloating my machine ;-)
<bac> luca__: https://codereview.appspot.com/10407044
<rick_h> gary_poster: I've used https://github.com/Kronuz/pyScss as well with success
<luca__> bac: it works perfectly
<hatch> teknico: haha well I agree with you on that one :P
<luca__> bac: I just want to change the oranges
<teknico> gary_poster: *excellent* news! :-D
<bac> luca__: hey, that's the kind of feedback i like
<rick_h> hatch: no ruby for you!
<gary_poster> rick_h, sorry I meant "a python version of sass" and was going to get recommendations.  pyscss does seem like the winner according to google
<teknico> hatch: how is sass superior to less, btw?
<hatch> gary_poster: ahh I didn't know there was a python port of it. (quick google) do you know which version we are using?
<rick_h> gary_poster: ah, gotcha.
<hatch> ahh
<teknico> gary_poster: and are we also going to use the older, indented, bracket-less SASS syntax? pretty please? ;-)
<hatch> nooo
<hatch> scss
<hatch> is my vote
<teknico> :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, I don't think so
<rick_h> scss!
<teknico> I know, I know, compatibility and stuff :-P
<hatch> gary_poster: my quick googleing hasn't found a pysass version which is maintained....did you have a link?
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry I was using the term as a shorthand
<gary_poster> hatch if everyone who knows/cares recommends pycss, that's a very easy decision
<gary_poster> pyscss
<teknico> hatch: I would have loved to review your "Prototype conflict resolution story" branch but, alas, there's no proposal linked from the card, so some other time, maybe ;-)
<Makyo> jujugui - please review and QA - critical - https://codereview.appspot.com/10309044
<teknico> Makyo: on it
<hatch> Makyo: got it
<hatch> gary_poster: hmm, my google fu must be failing me today
<hatch> Makyo: I removed that code to fix the bouncing issue with the new sidebar
<teknico> hatch: it was a not so subtle hint to put the link to rietveld on your card, if you want reviews :-P
<gary_poster> hatch https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyScss/1.1.5
<Makyo> hatch, It's causing problems, please do additional QA around that issue.
<hatch> well I know it'll revert haha
<hatch> so....
<hatch> https://github.com/Kronuz/pyScss
<hatch> cool thanks gary_poster
<rick_h> jcsackett: updated branch and comments inbound
<hatch> Makyo: yup broken...
<hatch> so....what to do....
<Makyo> hatch, I need more than 'broken'.  What do you mean?
<hatch> when you deploy a service on rapi it bounces to the middle of the canvas, then when the delta comes in, it bounces back to where the ghost was
<hatch> this is because the positioning data was removed
<Makyo> Oh, I thought you meant the dragging.
<Makyo> Can we make that a separate card please, instead of lumping it into other branches?
<hatch> I'm a little confused, you want to add the regression back in to solve later?
<Makyo> You introduced a regression as a side-note that broke service dragging on deploy in two browsers.  It was marked as a critical bug, and so I fixed it *shrug*
<Makyo> Adding it as a separate card to complete in the future allows us to have a branch dedicated to that work, a time-boxed task that can be thought through properly.
<gary_poster> +1 previously problematic behavior is much better than currently problematic behavior
<gary_poster> I'd like to get this out the door for our users
<gary_poster> because right now we have a release that is very problematic to use
<gary_poster> so we need a 0.7.1
<hatch> ahh I see what happens
<hatch> not sure which is worse haha
 * gary_poster is :-)
<hatch> LGTM'd
<Makyo> How about we land this, and I work on the bounce next?
<teknico> LGTM'd too
<gary_poster> +1 Makyo.  Maybe make an estimate in 30 minutes to an hour whether you think we should release or wait for that fix?
<Makyo> gary_poster, got it.
<Makyo> Thanks folks.
<gary_poster> Thanks
<hatch> yeah that relation line issue is probably more annoying
<hatch> :)
<hatch> looks like pyscss is under active development so....yay!
<rick_h> hatch: yea, I use it in my own app and the author is great. I've worked with him on a bug before and follow it. 
<gary_poster> bac: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?PREVIEW_MODE=DO_NOT_USE_THIS_LINK_FOR_COLLECTION&sm=KQGch%2bQZdukeW3lhoxqsXXb2yTDsbkNneEEjHFw4%2bEM%3d ?
<rick_h> it doesn't support everything in sass, but most of the stuff is there. 
<hatch> if it wasn't I was going to suggest the node-sass one as it is essentially a binding to libsass
<bac> gary_poster: that's the exact link you want to use?
<gary_poster> bac, no, sorry
<bac> well, i guess we remove the preview
 * teknico reviews other branches, while hatch puts together a Rietvled link to put on his branch's card. It might still happen someday...
<gary_poster> bac, I was wondering if you thought it was better
<gary_poster> or if you had other feedback
<hatch> teknico: oh woops
<hatch> https://codereview.appspot.com/10397045/
<bac> gary_poster: it looks good.  we have more control over styling, is monolingual (!), and doesn't go straight to the NSA
<gary_poster> :-) cool bac, lemme get you link
<gary_poster> (maybe obvious, don't know)
<gary_poster> bac https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/jujugui
<teknico> hatch: third time's the charm, if you finally update the card
<hatch> it's updated
<gary_poster> hatch, joining our call, sorry for being late
<hatch> np, do we have a link? :)
<bac> much shorter too
<gary_poster> yeah
<teknico> hatch: and now it's even in the right field :-)
<luca__> bcsaller: when you add a charm how does it determine constraints? is there just a basic spec that is used?
<bac> luca__: you're the designer, but that new hover orange looks a little anemic.  #D9722D right?
<luca__> bac: that's Ubuntu orange…. :P
<bac> okey doke
<luca__> bac: jamie our visual designer gave me them, it's what we use everywhere else.
<luca__> gary_poster: when you add a charm how does it determine constraints? is there just a basic spec that is used?
<luca__> benji: hatch ^
<luca__> anyone :D
<gary_poster> luca__, #DD4814 ? on call will respond when I can
<bcsaller> luca__: there are generic ones like arch, cpu, memory and potentially provider specific ones
<benji> luca__: there is a pre-defined set of constraints.  Specifically ['cpu-power', 'cpu-cores', 'mem', 'arch'] (for the Go backend)
<luca__> but when I deploy, do i NEED to set them or are they automatically set?
<bcsaller> you get defaults
<bcsaller> many people will never touch them
<rick_h> luca__: in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-website-editors/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/guideline-assets/view/head:/sass/latest/core-constants.scss ubuntu orange is #dd4814
<rick_h> luca__: D9722D is never used in there
<rick_h> bac: ^
<luca__> rick_h: bad for the tab we are using 2 kinds of orange
<bac> dd4814 is the regular tab, the other is for hover
<rick_h> luca__: ok, I've not seen the branch you guys are mentioning but they call out "ubuntu orange" as dd4814
<luca__> rick_h: bac does it look weird with those 2 colours?
<luca__> rick_h: you are correct
<luca__> rick_h: but the other orange is the orange they use on the phone as ubuntu orange
<rick_h> luca__: ah ok. Just reading ic it read that d9722d was "ubuntu orange", ignore me :)
<rick_h> irc that is
<bac> luca__: i thought it looked a little funny.   let me push my branch and you can see for yourself
 * bac admits he can't match his sox and trousers
<luca__> bac: don't worry sec
<luca__> bac: getting the values from web team devs
<luca__> bac: #df6920 it should be the same colours that are used in the ubuntu.com primary nav
<bac> luca__: ok so dd4814 for normal and df6920 for hover
 * benji starts a band named #df6920.
<luca__> bac: brilliant :)
<hatch> just use 'green'
<hatch> it's close enough
<hatch> :P
<teknico> no, "brilliant" is #ffffff
<hatch> lol
<hatch> *slow clap*
<gary_poster> luca__, you all set with constraints?
<luca__> gary_poster: yup, thanks
<gary_poster> cool luca__ 
<Makyo> hatch, https://codereview.appspot.com/10444043 /cc gary_poster 
<gary_poster> on it
<hatch> Makyo: on it
<hatch> wow that's confusing
<hatch> :)
<hatch> Thanks for the fix Makyo!
<hatch> LGTM'd just qa'ing now
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10; kanpan now please
<gary_poster> Makyo, in sandbox, if I create a ghost, move ghost, and then confirm to create service, ghost moves back to center for me when it converts to real service.  duping...
<gary_poster> Makyo, and it is still jumping around.  :-/ maybe I have something cached. llokking
<luca__> gary_poster: in the GUI, there has always been a logout button in the top right, what do you logout out of?
<Makyo> Boo.  Forgot to test sandbox.
<gary_poster> luca__, environment in real use.  for jujucharms.com agree that it should not exist
<Makyo> gary_poster, can't dupe in chrome, but let me try FF.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> Makyo I am hoping it is cache craziness...I'm in chrome also
<hatch> Makyo: on rapi it appears to be working however it still deploys to the center then bounces back...albeit very fast...any way we can set it to deploy to the real position?
<Makyo> gary_poster, Is it the fact that the environment view centers on the service once it receives a delta? If I create two services and move the second ghost, it's more visible.
<rick_h> jcsackett: getting ready to run. I put a conditional LGTM on your branch. If you get a sec to look over mine I'd appreciate it and I can try to get it in later tonight. Thanks for the review!
<gary_poster> Makyo, maybe so.  will look more after call
<Makyo> hatch, That's the transitions we discussed before, so a separate task, I think.
<hatch> gotcha
<Makyo> https://codereview.appspot.com/10401043/
<luca__> gary_poster: so it should be removed from the GUI?
<Makyo> luca__, users need to be able to log out of their environment.
<luca__> Makyo: and how do they login?
<Makyo> luca__, by viewing the GUI which is deployed to their environment. They are prompted for the password to log in as an admin.
<luca__> Makyo: I see, is that the login to their AWS (or other service) account?
<Makyo> luca__, no, they use the admin secret from their environments.yaml file for their juju env.
<luca__> Makyo: and is that tied to any account settings? or is it simply a login/logout? Trying to determine if its appropriate language.
<Makyo> luca__, yes, in juju-core it's tied to an admin user, and will include other user types in the future (such as read-only users, etc)
<luca__> Makyo: I see
<Makyo> luca__, doesn't make sense for jujucharms.com, of course.
<luca__> Makyo: do you mean that it doesn't make sense to have juju charms login in the GUI?
<Makyo> luca__, No, for the instance of the gui that will be running on jujucharms.com; currently running on uistage.  Neither of those are/will be attached to an environment, so there's nothing to log out of in that case.  There is very much a need to provide a layer of security around the GUI as deployed to a user's environment, however.
<bac> benji: i meant to ask the rgb of your tshirt orange
<bac> i'm collecting oranges today
<benji> lol
<luca__> Makyo: ah right, thats why we want "get juju" instead of "logout" for the sandbox.
<benji> Isn't there something in the Godfather films where every time you see an orange or something orange on-screen something bad happens?
<benji> I've never seen them, so I can't verify that.
<Makyo> luca__, Correct.  Sandbox deployments aren't tied to an environment, so that's a good alternative.
<hatch> Makyo: I can't reproduce gary's issue on sandbox or rapi, your fix appears to work as expected
<hatch> bcsaller: does the html5 change event work on things like radio buttons and checkboxes?
<bcsaller> hatch: afaik, its designed to work with everything
<hatch> ok I wasn't sure if it was for all input types or just the primary ones
<bcsaller> hatch: http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/the-input-element.html#do-not-apply change event is at bottom of table
<hatch> bcsaller: replied to review and cards created
<bcsaller> hatch: thank you
<Makyo> jujugui can I get one more review+qa on https://codereview.appspot.com/10444043 so it can make it into the release?
<Makyo> Pretty short.
<benji> Makyo: I'll do it.
<hatch> anyone know who the travel authorizer is now?
<Makyo> hatch, Antonio, I think.
<hatch> ok wasn't sure if it was changed
<hatch> will use him
<Makyo> benji, Thanks.
<benji> darn, I used Mark Ramm
<bcsaller> I did as well
<benji> I need a bureaucracy cheat sheet.
<hatch> lol darn, maybe I'll be denied
<hatch> haha
<benji> Makyo: review and QA done, looks good
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, Antonio isn't in our chain any more fwiw.  ecosystems and gui are peers.  Our authorizer is Robbie.  I don't *think* there are any problems for now though
<Makyo> benji, thanks.
<hatch> oh great I just sent one to mark ramm
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'm never getting approved
<gary_poster> actually
<gary_poster> jujugui, Robbie is the authorizer for our sprints.  I am probably the authorizer for your travel.
<hatch> well then I hope someone approves this
<hatch> lol
<hatch> your not in the list
<bcsaller> that form can't keep up with the reorgs 
<gary_poster> oh ok.  then maybe Robbie?  :-/ dunno
<gary_poster> I will try to get info
<hatch> bcsaller: submitting the conflict code
<benji> so, YUI's NodeList.all() when given no arguments retuns an empty set?  I just wasted 30 minuts because I assumed it returned all children.
<hatch> nope
<hatch> wrong method
<hatch> :)
<hatch> all() and one() are methods which return the results of a query
<hatch> so passing it nothing will return nothing
<hatch> feel free to bark YUI questions at me
<benji> it seems more useful for an empty query to return all results; I don't query for "nothing" very often
<hatch> that's not very intuitive however
<hatch> might be in other languages
<benji> I did it pretty intuitively.
<benji> what is the right way to get all of a node's decendents?
<hatch> Node.get('children')
<hatch> I think
<hatch> lemme check
<benji> that only gives immediate children; I want all of them
<bcsaller> all('*') ?
<hatch> 'all' as in every child of child?
<hatch> forever
<bcsaller> sounds like a non-ideal pattern though
<hatch> benji: I think I need to know what you're end goal is to offer a real solution
<benji> hatch: it's working for the moment, I'll look at making it nicer when I no longer have bigger fish to fry.
<hatch> allllllrighty
<gary_poster> bac, feedback tab looks nice & works well, thank you
<hatch> conflict resolution branch is landed
<bac> gary_poster: cool
<gary_poster> great hatch
<abentley> orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/label-to-short-url/+merge/170675 ?
<bac> Makyo: sorry for the delay but your second review is done
<hatch> man it's friggen pouring here
<hatch> my travel has been approved...not sure by who...I'm no closer to knowing who I should have submitted to lol
<hatch> bcsaller: are you around?
<bcsaller> on a call, free soon
<hatch> just want to make sure you're not working on the ghost inspector panel
<hatch> well...if you are that's fine just don't want to duplicate work :)
<Makyo> bac, thanks!
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<bcsaller> hatch: off the call. I'm going to make some coffee, then maybe we can sync up on g+?
<hatch> sure thing
<gary_poster> bac, I c u
<gary_poster> woof woof
<hatch> lol
 * benji books travel.
<hatch> yay I'm back
<hatch> wasn't sure what was going on there
<hatch> my interenet is totally messed up
<abentley> orangesquad: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/label-to-short-url/+merge/170675 ?
<gary_poster> jcsackett, sorry for double ping, but just in case: please see my priv msg :-)
<hatch> benji: you around?
<benji> hatch: yep
<hatch> can you join guichat real quick?
<hatch> just have a question about the drag stuff and ghosts
<hatch> benji: you coming?
<benji> I didn't notice your follow on.  I'll come over.
<hatch> lol
<jcastro> gary_poster: what was the term you wanted to rename bundles/stacks to? 
<gary_poster> jcastro: bundle == deployment template, template for short.  stack == ... maybe stack is fine.  I like charm group for being simple, boring and descriptive myself.
<hatch> i vote for satchel !
<hatch> it is a little confusing
<hatch> jc did you need that review?
<hatch> a*
<hatch> jcsackett: ^
 * hatch can't type
<jcsackett> hatch: sure.
<hatch> jcsackett: done and done!
<hatch> great idea
<jcsackett> hatch: not mine, rick_h suggested it and it took awhile before i decided he was right. :-P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> it's ok sometimes we can't see the forest through the trees
<hatch> and the other times rick_h is just wrong
<hatch> lol!!
 * jcsackett laughs
<jcsackett> that was cold. funny, but cold. :-P
<hatch> lol I try
<hatch> rick if you use a comment block with one * like /* */ then lint should ignore it
<hatch> if there is two like /** */ then it triggers the doc machine
<hatch> jcsackett: ^ I mean
<jcastro> jcsackett: rick_h ooh, which one of you has pics to the social sharing stuff? 
<jcastro> I saw lp stuff scroll by in my mail client, heh
<benji> My itinerary includes a description "Boeing 737-700 (winglets)".  I initially read that as "(wingless)".
<hatch> haha
<hatch> it's actually a rocket
<hatch> I'm going to guess that there is a 737-700 without winglets
<hatch> "" the intended effect is always to reduce the aircraft's drag by partial recovery of the tip vortex energy. ""
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo.  Try duping this for me if you could.  go to http://uistage.jujucharms.com/sidebar/ and add a mysql service.  then drag it, about once a second, 20 times.  If something odd doesn't happen, reload and try doing it again.  if something odd *still* doesn't happen, I won't worry about it for now. :-)
<benji> I hate it when people waste tip vortex energy.
<hatch> benji: ugh I know!
<gary_poster> for me the odd thing happens at about drag 9
<gary_poster> it's not a show-stopper, and not even something to block the inspector work, but it is a bug to file and tackle soonish, assuming you can dupe
<benji> I'd imagine odd things would happen no matter how many times you're in drag.
<gary_poster> :-P
<hatch> gary_poster: is the 'odd' thing that it jumps back to a previous position?
<gary_poster> hatch, yes.  for me it jumps twice.  a previous position, and then the dragged position
<hatch> ok in that case I can confirm that I have seen it, however it only happened once and I couldn't repro so I Just throught it was an artifact of what I'm hacking on
<gary_poster> ok thanks hatch, I'll file
<gary_poster> Makyo, also wondering if you are making a release.  if not I will later
 * gary_poster steps away for now
<hatch> au revoir
<jcsackett> jcastro: it's not on uistage yet. and you owe me text for the sharing widget. :-p
<jcastro> oh right, the little text snippets, ack.
<jcsackett> jcastro: i sent you an email about it with both the buglink if you want to post them there or you can just reply to it.
<jcastro> ok
<hatch> jcsackett: what's the public transit like there? Can I get to the airport for 8:30am without a cab?
<jcsackett> hatch: public transit sucks.
<jcsackett> there are busses that aren't good.
<hatch> oh haha ok so cab it is then!
<jcsackett> hatch: there's supershuttle too.
<hatch> could also try and get you to drive me...
<hatch> lol
<jcsackett> it's possible...but be warned, i may be less reliable than the busses. :-P
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> gary_poster, I can dupe, but what's the use case?
<Makyo> gary_poster, also, I wasn't planning on doing the release, not comfortable doing so without a bit more understanding of the process.
<Makyo> The underlying problem is that annotations are received while you're dragging (the first jump) and then again a second later (from your second drag).  The only possible use case I can see is concurrent editing, and we have outstanding questions on all concurrent editing stories.  This was one of my interview questions, actually :P
<Makyo> I guess we could ignore annotation updates if we're currently dragging the service?  Might be a surprise to whoever is on the other end :)   "Hey!  Where'd my squircle go!?"
<hatch> squircle lol
 * Makyo thinks out loud in a quiet IRC channel.  This can't be healthy.
<hatch> it's alright
<Makyo> hatch, yeah :)   Or superellipse.
<hatch> I've seen people type their passwords into #node.js when it's quiet
<hatch> 800+ people staring at it for hours lol
<Makyo> Speaking of: http://i.imgur.com/RfAk1lv.jpg
<Makyo> Haha, ouch!
<gary_poster> Makyo, understanding of release process, you mean?  ack on rest, we can talk later
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah.  I can try, I just worry about doing something wrong after most everyone's EOD.
<gary_poster> Makyo, me too, though I might give it a try.  The biggest challenge is the qa IMO
<Makyo> gary_poster, I can do a bunch of QA and start comign up with a script, maybe?
<gary_poster> Makyo that would be awesome thank you
<Makyo> Good thing we're QAing, there's a conflict in config-debug.
<Makyo> At least locally.
<Makyo> Just locally, whew.
<Makyo> gary_poster, https://gist.github.com/makyo/5827552 - everything's looking pretty good with QA so far.
<gary_poster> Nice list Makyo .  awesome
<hatch> has anyone built any themes with sublime text? I'd like to have it highlight lines that have XXX in them
<hatch> I think I found enough of a guide to be able to figure it out
#juju-gui 2013-06-21
<gary_poster> Makyo I will make a release this evening or get someone else to do it tomorrow morning then.  Looking at it now...
<hatch> gary_poster: are you able to edit benji 's post from the 18th? there is a few spelling mistakes and it doesn't look like I can edit.
<gary_poster> trying
<gary_poster> yes
<gary_poster> hatch, beginning, what else?
<hatch> documentation
<hatch> at the bottom
<gary_poster> got it thanks
<hatch> I think that's all - my computer highlights more because not English (missing u's) ;)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> thanks, fixed
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> I'm just writing a blog post about the release
<gary_poster> great!  put yourself on the spreadsheet, hatch (second page of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0At5cjYKYHu9odDFwb0gxQTROSzZOX0ZWUEMzZWtJTGc#gid=2)
<hatch> will do, should be up shortly, just building trunk so I can take a screenshot :)
<hatch> jujugui http://fromanegg.com/post/53479366574/juju-gui-0-6-0-released
<hatch> woops didn't mean to ping everyone :)
<gary_poster> hatch :-) 0.6.1 will be out soon hopefully...
<hatch> well then I guess I'll have to make another post :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, 0.6.1 released
<hatch> aww poop
<hatch> when you said soon I thought like in a couple days
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> gary_poster, thanks, almost forgot I owed James a dinner
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<benji> gary_poster: did you get my spelling errors in the release posing fixed?  If not I can do that now.
 * benji remembers what time it is.
<gary_poster> benji, yeah.
<bac> hey gary_poster, i need to be out for an 11am appt so i'll miss the meeting.  sorry for the late notice.
<gary_poster> bac ok thanks for heads up
<bac> gary_poster: y'day joey was asking me about non-canonical folks being in ~juju-gui-charmers.  it seems there are several via ~inactive-charmers -> ~charmers -> ~juju-gui-charmers.  i sent him to mimms.  seems like a non-issue to me...
<gary_poster> bac, thanks for forwarding to mims.  AIUI, charmers are supposed to include non-Canonical folks
<bac> my gut feeling as well.  i think joey has a mandate to at least document these things to show they didn't just happen
<gary_poster> I see
<bac> gary_poster: 'bzr tags' for juju-gui  doesn't show a 0.5.0
<gary_poster> bac :-( k looking
<bac> and many have ? instead of a revno.
<benji> I'm sure I tagged it.
<gary_poster> bac r677
<benji> oh, 0.*5*.0  I did 0.6.0
<benji> I also did 0.5.0 and aparently didn't tag it.  I don't know how that happened.
<gary_poster> maybe you added it to checklist after that benji?  I only did it since you added it to checklist
<benji> bac: revision 677 is 0.5.0
<benji> gary_poster: perhaps
<benji> hatch: when you are around I'd like to get some ideas on the right place to wire up some code (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5786687/)
<rick_h> benji: I'd just stick the method in the widget with tests and call it manually from the views/editorial.js when the containers are created. Instead of Y.all, it'd be container.get('container').all(). The zoomplane bit shuold be an event that's setup when the .zoom-plane div is rendered. 
<benji> rick_h: thanks, I'll try that
<rick_h> it's the charm-containers job to be optionally draggable, the sidebar's job to tell the container to enable the feature, and the zoom-plane to handle being dropped on. 
<bac> gary_poster: i've reverted to 677, the browser is gone...but there is no charm search on the right either, so there is no way to add a charm
<rick_h> benji: ^
<gary_poster> bac, looking.  
<bac> i think i need to manually turn sandbox on
<gary_poster> bac, never connects for me...yeah I think so
<gary_poster> bac, add user and password also
<bac> gary_poster: it is a mess.  i've reverted to latest and will test locally to get it working
<gary_poster> admin:admin should be fine
<gary_poster> ok bac
<bac> so for right now we have charm browser back temporarily
<gary_poster> bac you still should set user, password, and sandbox: true in config-prod.js
<rick_h> abentley: r=me on the short-url branch. 
<abentley> rick_h: Thanks!
<bac> gary_poster: uistage should be happily 0.5.0 now
<gary_poster> bac, perfect, thanks
<bac> gary_poster: i didn't take into account local modifications before reverting to 677.  i've copied the local changes of app/config-prod.js to app/config-prod-mod.js
<bac> they are trivial, of course
<gary_poster> cool thanks bac
<gary_poster> bac, how much work would it be to set up the old approach on another port, do you think?
<bac> gary_poster: prob not hard, just some poking at the web server config
<bac> gary_poster: i'll be glad to do it after lunch
<gary_poster> bac, ok.  thank you, that would be great
<hatch> morning
<hatch> benji: did you have an updated version of that code? (after ricks comment)
<benji> hatch: it's not done yet
<hatch> okee np
<rick_h> hatch: agree/disagree? /me is curious
<hatch> agree
<gary_poster> luca__, thanks for wireframes.  you available for guichat to review?
<luca__> gary_poster: not at this very moment, I think I'm going to be pulled into an impromptu meeting hehe
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> luca__, ok.  I have call in 34 minutes for an hour.  can talk before or after.  woudl very much like to talk before your EoD today
<luca__> gary_poster: Ok, I'll definitely find time :)
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<luca__> gary_poster: I'm free now, if you are
<gary_poster> cool, come on by guichat luca__ 
<teknico> I didn't know one could do such a thing so easily in Javascript, nice: this['handle' + data.Type + data.Request]()
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 6
<Makyo> jujugui call in 6, kanban now
<gary_poster> kanban now 
<Makyo> Oops.
<gary_poster> :-) thanks
<gary_poster> on call
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<Makyo> ...1
<teknico> 0!
<gary_poster> hey luca__ , guichat?
<luca__> gary_poster: coming!
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<hatch> oh and fyi - dart is pretty cool
<gary_poster> hatch,  cool :-)
<hatch> it's being sold as the 'next javascript' and at least on the very limited hacking i've done with it, I agree
<hatch> it's not even v1 though so it's still under heavy development
<hatch> rick_h: you have your monitors mounted on an adjustable pole right?
<hatch> node 0.10.12 is out
<rick_h> hatch: yes
<hatch> are they adjustable? I'm thinking of grabbing some but not sure what kind to get
<rick_h> hatch: http://goo.gl/NA7F3
<rick_h> hatch: they're semi-adjustable. Cheaper than the fully adjustable and enough movement for my needs
<hatch> ahh - don't think that one will work for my primary monitor unfortunately
<hatch> darn
<hatch> Makyo: reviewing
<hatch> Makyo: should the QA not be done on prod?
<hatch> or both for that matter...
<Makyo> hatch, I suppose both, but the goal was to make this a quick run-through, which the sandbox gives us, right?
<hatch> I remember issues which only happened in prod
<gary_poster> abentley, rick_h , I see a couple of oddities in search right now.  (1) if I search for "ceph," on uistage (old interface) I get an IO error, and on trunk (new interface) I never get results.
<gary_poster> (2) if I search for apache2, I get no icon for the charm
<gary_poster> Is this known?
<gary_poster> ah wait I just got ceph from the new interface...
<rick_h> gary_poster: looking. It's two diff api endpoints 
<gary_poster> well, it was hanging before
<rick_h> gary_poster: yea, it's throwing a 500 :/
<gary_poster> maybe I just didn't wait long enough, but apache2 results were very fast
<hatch> rick_h: I searched for ceph in my local branch in the charmbrowser, now I can't get the real results, even after refresh and clearing the input box - known bug?
<hatch> s/real/original
<rick_h> gary_poster: oh, it's actually pulling the old site jujucharms.com?
<hatch> i just get the ceph result list
<Makyo> hatch, okay, that's fair, just lets make sure to find a balance.  The impression I got from the call was a default-usage script with the 'actively breaking things' thing done by a dedicated QA person.
<hatch> Makyo: definitely
<gary_poster> rick_h, sorry, don't understand your question
<rick_h> abentley: can you peek at staging? http://staging.jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=ceph
<rick_h> hatch: what's the url from the network debug tools for your failed request with charmbrowser?
<gary_poster> rick_h, fwiw, on uistage:
<gary_poster>   charm_store_url: 'http://jujucharms.com/',
<gary_poster>   charmworldURL: 'https://manage.jujucharms.com/',
<rick_h> gary_poster: yea, I guess they must be pointed at the same place. Hadn't really thought about them being different now. 
<hatch> rick_h:  it's not failing, it's persisting the search results cross reload, I can't get back to the original results with the featured charms and whatnot
<rick_h> hatch: right, there's no "go to home" button in the UX and we've talked with the UX folks several times about it. I *think* they've got a new home button in the updated UI that huw is starting work on, but it's not there now
<hatch> well why does the X when I clear the search box not do that?
<gary_poster> rick_h, oh!  I should point config charm_store_url to manage?  still doesn't work there but easy to do
<hatch> and why does it persist cross reloads
<rick_h> hatch: it does an empty search and you end up querying all charms
<gary_poster> http://manage.jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=ceph
<rick_h> gary_poster: I think it's ok to do that now. I've not verified, but assuming they're the same machine/dns now. 
<gary_poster> ok will check locally...later.  need some lunch. :-)
<gary_poster> thanks
<rick_h> gary_poster: right, I  ping'd abentley to see if he can check the error log. sinzui gets the error emails but isn't around. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<rick_h> gary_poster: so probably some error/issues around the ceph charm causing it to puke 
<abentley> rick_h: just got back.  Looking.
<gary_poster> makes sense
<abentley> rick_h: It appears our code isn't forward-compatible with raring: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5787391/
<abentley> rick_h: is there a bug number?
<rick_h> abentley: no, gary_poster just hit it and was asking me if it was a known issue. I'll file a bug now with that traceback. 
<abentley> rick_h: Cool.  I'll look at it soon.
<rick_h> abentley: ty much 
<hatch> rick_h: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1193437 this is pretty critical imho but I left the importance open
<_mup_> Bug #1193437: Cannot get back to 'featured' charm page after search <charmbrowser> <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193437>
<rick_h> abentley: bug/card files
<hatch> I'd like someone else to confirm that bug but then they will be stuck without a featured page
<hatch> :)
<rick_h> hatch: I understand your point, it's design and it's been brought up. 
<rick_h> hatch: it's getting handled in the updated design work
<hatch> no persistence across reloads is a code bug not a design issue
<rick_h> hatch: I"m confused then. You mean actual browser reloads? 
<rick_h> hatch: the urls udpates, if you reload it should drop you back where you are. It's how it's supposed to work. 
<hatch> yeah when I hit refresh on the browser, the charmbrowser shows it's spinner, then shows me the full list of charms
<hatch> http://localhost:8888/sidebar/search/:flags:/serviceInspector/
<rick_h> hatch: right, because you just did an empty search
<hatch> that's the url
<rick_h> hatch: right
<rick_h> it's how it's supposed to work :)
<hatch> so if I make a search then it will never show featured charms again for  every following reload?
<rick_h> "hey hatch, go check out the list of charms available: http://xxx/sidebar/search"
<Makyo> hatch, Going to remove the second section then, since prod uses a backend by default, rather than sandbox.
<rick_h> hatch: yes, and that is a known issue and will be addressed by adding a home button into the sidebar heading 
<rick_h> hatch: so once you do a search, there is no way to get the default 'helpful' content back to you right now without url mangling.
<hatch> ohh ok now I see what you're saying
 * hatch still thinks an empty search should drop you at the 'home' page
<rick_h> hatch: then there will be no way to get a list of all charms in the store on one screen. :)
<hatch> good?
<rick_h> why for you hate my use case I might want :P (and my easy hack to find the total number of charms in the store)
<hatch> if you go to google and search for blank do you get every site on the internet? :)
<hatch> fyi - I have this argument on pretty much every project I've ever been on lol
<rick_h> hatch: the url says search, I search :P
<rick_h> hatch: sure, we can rework the patterns, provide a reall "all charms" endpoint and find a way to expose it in the UX. ...but we don't have it right now. 
<hatch> ok I'll cede my argument.....for now *shifty eyes*
<rick_h> hatch: wait 3wks and bring it up with design if it's not there. I can't find the doc with the new UX now but I swear I had it and it had a real home house icon to help with things
<hatch> can do!
<hatch> ahhh ux debates, gota love em ;)
<abentley> rick_h: Since this bug affects only the original API, I'd love to just abandon the original API.
<hatch> rick_h: how does your truck tow your trailer? pretty stable? it looks way outclassed in that pic :)
<rick_h> abentley: yea, I was hoping to get to that next week to audit the old calls. sicne they're leaving uistage up on old revs for now we can't remove the old api until that goes away now
<rick_h> hatch: it's within spec :) 6k lbs max trailer weight and 7.7k max on the car
<hatch> wow that thing has a 6k capacity? crazy!
<abentley> rick_h: Ack.  I'll fix it.  It's not a big change.
<rick_h> hatch: well the trailer weighs 4800 empty I think. Add batteries/junk and you can take it up to 5900
<hatch> haha that's funny
<hatch> and it tows well?
<hatch> doesn't wag the truck?
<hatch> :)
<rick_h> hatch: so far, only taken it home from the dealer. I've got to load it up in a bit for this weekend's test trial. 
<rick_h> hatch: the big test will be in the fall driving it down to VA from MI for annual 'visit the family' trip
<benji> bac: excellent choice of port number
<bac> :)
<bac> i figured it would be memorable
<hatch> rick_h: ahh well make sure to balance the weight out properly
<rick_h> hatch: got a tongue scale in the garage ready to go :)
<hatch> haha well done
<benji> always remember kids, "1/8th the weight or your trailer you will hate"
<hatch> your more prepared than most lemme-tell-ya
<hatch> benji: HAHAHA
<hatch> that's awesome
<rick_h> hatch: yea, I've been doing research for a while now. I'm kind of an over-research guy. 
<hatch> yeah same here
<rick_h> benji: hah
<hatch> benji: do you have any objection to me adding typescript and dart to your coffeescript card? as they are sort of in the same 'ballpark'
<benji> hatch: nope, that would be great
<benji> although, I suspect it decreases the chance of choosing one ;)
<hatch> haha - maybe that's a good thing lol
<hatch> so samsung came out with their new 9 series ultra book with a crazy high res screen
<hatch> then they gave it an hdmi out :/
<hatch> so the 13" screen has higher resolution than anything you could hook up to it, what a waste
<abentley> rick_h: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/fix-old-search-sort/+merge/170894 ?
<rick_h> abentley: looking
<rick_h> abentley: should we add a test/check in import for a series we don't recognize from that list and toss an error to help catch new releases as they come about?
<abentley> rick_h: If we aren't done using the old API by the time the next series is announced, I will go on a killing spree.
<rick_h> abentley: ah, gotcha. Since this was hit with our api2 seearch I figured it'd still be an issue. 
<rick_h> abentley: r=me
<abentley> rick_h: No, gary_poster retracted that: ah wait I just got ceph from the new interface...
<abentley> rick_h: I've checked myself, and the new API isn't affected.
<rick_h> abentley: cool, thanks.
<rick_h> abentley: ah, my fault. I tried to manually build a search call and did /charms/search?text=ceph. 
<abentley> rick_h: I've filed bug #1193463 about the brittleness of result_sorter, but I don't anticipate we'll have to resolve it, since we'll remove the old API before Ubuntu T is named.
<_mup_> Bug #1193463: Old JSON search API explodes when new series are introduced <charmworld:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193463>
<rick_h> abentley: cool
<abentley> gary_poster: We have a fix for the Ceph search issue.  Is Monday soon enough to deploy it?
 * gary_poster on call.  abentley yes ok
<jcastro> gary_poster: heya to tldr on the gui export json thing landing? is that "OSCON"?
<gary_poster> jcastro, gui export might be July 1 or thereabouts.  I will get back to you/Antonio about it this afternoon.  gui import json is "OSCON" or thereabouts
<jcastro> ok perfect
<jcastro> just making sure I was at least -/+ the correct month. :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> wow this new ghost config is a lot less code hah
<hatch> like 1/4
 * hatch thinks he must be missing something
<hatch> bcsaller: are you around?
<bcsaller> hatch: yes, on a call
<hatch> alrighty ping me when free
<bac> hi Makyo, you i ask you about some stuff in test_sandbox?
<Makyo> bac, sure
<bac> Makyo: i intended to add expose and unexpose.  in doing so, i think for testing it is easiest to do add_units at the same time.
<bac> Makyo: so i'm trying to port the generateServices helper for Go.  but, i'm missing something and client.onmessage is not getting called
<Makyo> bac, oh, hmm... I had something similar happen, but it turned out to be a typo of Receive :/
<bcsaller> hatch: off call, whats up?
<hatch> In order to do this ghost config properly I need to be able to bind events to functions in the viewlets
<hatch> was wondering if you wanted to chat about that
<bcsaller> hatch: sure
<hatch> guichat is open
<gary_poster> hatch bcsaller sent you some wireframes that might or might not help with clarifying ghost inspector goals
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> arosales, jcastro: tldr, we can have a GUI-based export for you by Wednesday morning of next week.  I'll coordinate with Kapil to connect some of the technical dots, but should work fine.  GUI import will still be tracking for OSCON.
<jcastro> ok so we can do everything we need
<jcastro> and just slot in the workflow on wednesday afternoon
<jcastro> toooooo easy
<arosales> gary_poster, woot thank you sir
<gary_poster> jcastro, arosales :-) welcome
<arosales> gary_poster, and to confirm this export should work with juju deployer?
<gary_poster> arosales, yes
<arosales> gary_poster, perfect thank you
<gary_poster> :-) happy to be a part of what you guys are doing
<gary_poster> thanks for including us
<abentley> rick_h: Could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~abentley/charmworld/remove-bzr-ingest-job/+merge/170899 ?
<hatch> gary_poster: thanks
<arosales> gary_poster, np more folks need to see wow'ed by the GUI :-)
<arosales> s/see/be/
<hatch> a-greed
<hatch> gary_poster: after looking at the wireframe, it looks like everything here will be pretty straight forward, nothing really needs to change at the architectural level of how Ben and I did the various components
<gary_poster> hatch, excellent
<gary_poster> hatch, fwiw, separate from the architecture, one potentially tricky UX bit is the scrolling behavior he wants for the inspectors.  you know how the contact app on iphone works, when you scroll up through the letters, and each letter is a header as you scroll, but then when you get to the next letter it rolls that previous letter away?   that's how he wants to handle scrolling in the inspectors when the box size is b
<gary_poster> igger than the content.
<gary_poster> I figure we add that in gradually after we build the main pages :-)
<hatch> OOoo pick me pick me, I wana write that
<gary_poster> hatch, consider yourself picked :-)
<hatch> Yussssss
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> but yeah...later :)
<gary_poster> bac thanks for sending out email about uistage changes, and for doing the work.
<bac> was trivial
<hatch> lol 8080 and 8086 we r such geeks
<gary_poster> hatch, please keep conversation going with Ant.  Seemed like a reasonable response from him, but it seems like we have an obvious reply (that he seems like he's even setting us up for) that we are building an app, not sites.  I imagine you can suggest a setup that works for both him and us?
<hatch> definitely
<hatch> will reply shortly
<hatch> whenever I see 'Ant' I always think of the build system
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> bac, do you mind if I move our weekly  Thursday call to my 9:30 AM, 1330 UTC
<bac> gary_poster: that's fine.  will be 830am for me 1/2 year
<bac> not too early
<gary_poster> ok thanks bac
<gary_poster> benji, do you mind if I move our Thursday call one hour earlier to my 2:30, 1830 UTC?
<benji> gary_poster: nope, that's fine
<gary_poster> thanks
#juju-gui 2013-06-23
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h> howdy huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h: Hey there
#juju-gui 2014-06-16
<rogpeppe1> mornin' all
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: Morning
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: hiya
<rick_h_> morning all
<rick_h_> https://github.com/juju/cmd/pull/2 rogpeppe1 frankban kind of cool, pull request on that already
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: yeah. just looking at it
<frankban> rick_h_: nice!
<rick_h_> frankban: if you get a sec can you look at the latest brew error for quickstart? 
<frankban> rick_h_: link?
<rick_h_> https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/30070
<rick_h_> http://bot.brew.sh/job/Homebrew%20Pull%20Requests/11953/version=mavericks/console in particular
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, that's the error from last Friday. We should change the test section of the formula to something like
<frankban> system "#{HOMEBREW_PREFIX}/bin/juju-quickstart", "--version"
<frankban> rick_h_: so using the dashed juju-quickstart
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, sorry. I thuoght it was newer since then
<rick_h_> frankban: ignore me then, my bad. 
<frankban> rick_h_: np
<bac> hi frankban, i reviewed your branch.  thanks.
<frankban> bac: thanks!
<frankban> bac: landed
<jcsackett> morning all.
<frankban> rick_h_: do you remember the address of the production charmstore?
<rick_h_> frankban: https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:precise/juju-gui
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks
<bac> frankban, rick_h_: homebrew jenkins is happy.  all i did was change the minimal test from 'juju quickstart --version' to 'juju-quickstart --version'.
<frankban> bac: \o/
<bac> both work on a live system.  unsure why their minimal jenkins CI fails
<bac> https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/pull/30070
<frankban> bac: because in your system you have a configured juju home
<bac> frankban: but --version should cause it to hop out early, no?
<frankban> bac: there is a juju-core bug which prevents arguments to be passed to plugins if a default environment cannot be found
<bac> frankban: oh really?  well that sure explains a lot
<frankban> bac: for that reason, in their platform --version is never passed, and quickstart correctly starts the interactive session
<bac> mystery solved
<bac> rick_h_: i'm moving the brew acceptance card back to tracking and not review since it is out of our hands and relying on brew upstream.
<rick_h_> bac: awesome thanks, sorry was on the phone. Awesome that jenkins is now happy
<rick_h_> jujugui luca jujucharms.com updated and released woot
<kadams54> Yay!
<luca> rick_h_: ace, good job everyone!
<rick_h_> jujugui interesting http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/new-internet-explorer-developer-channel-gives-devs-a-taste-of-whats-to-come/
<kadams54> Nice
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 8
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1
<rick_h_>  jcsackett 
<kadams54> luca: can you point me to the dropbox folder with all the machine view workflow designs? Having a hard time tracking the link down right now.
<rick_h_> kadams54: it's in google docs
<kadams54> rick_h_: ah yes, so it is
<luca> kadams54: which work flows are you looking for in particular? and do you want wireframes or visuals?
<kadams54> luca: everything… and visuals. Assuming the stuff in Google Docs is up-to-date, it looks like what I need.
<bac> rick_h_: i still have no travel auth
<luca> kadams54: all visuals in google docs should be up to date
<rick_h_> bac: yea me either. I've got a 1-1 with mramm today and I'll bring it up
<rick_h_> jujugui who has gotten auth ? 
<bac> rick_h_: oh, ok.  based on your comment to move forward i assumed people had
<rick_h_> bac: oh, did you not get hte email to file a request?
<bac> rick_h_: yes, i did that
<bac> rick_h_: just no auth to actually book
<kadams54> Based on what I see in the spreadsheet, I think hatch is the only one who's been auth'd to book.
<rick_h_> yep, ok will bug mramm in our 1-1 today
<kadams54> I have the flights in there that I'm going to request once I get auth, but they're subject to change.
<luca> kadams54: I’ve shared the juju universe flows out with you, it shows you how everything fits together. Machine view is pretty comprehensive in their.
<kadams54> luca: Great. Trying to make sure we're not missing any of the flows.
<luca> kadams54: cool, thanks
<rick_h_> kadams54: https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1aVh1cC0wU0JRaW8 is the dropbox stuff that you're thinking of
<kadams54> Figured as much…
<rick_h_> cool
<luca> rick_h_: created a new bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1330520
<_mup_> Bug #1330520: When dragging a unit drop zones should be clearly marked. <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330520>
<luca> rick_h_: woah, whats mup?
<rick_h_> luca: rgr ty much
<rick_h_> luca: watches for bug # and such to provide helpful links
<rick_h_> luca: so you can do #1330529
<rick_h_> luca: oh hmm, maybe  #1330520
<luca> test #1330520
<_mup_> Bug #1330520: When dragging a unit drop zones should be clearly marked. <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330520>
<_mup_> Bug #1330520: When dragging a unit drop zones should be clearly marked. <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330520>
<rick_h_> will it'll load the bug details
<luca> that’s cool
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> luca: on the designs there's a lack of 'add to bare metal'?
<luca> rick_h_: you can add that
<rick_h_> luca: ok
<hatch> rick_h_ kadams54  yes I've authed and booked 
<jcsackett> rick_h_, kadams54: +1 on the mramm needs to auth travel.
<hatch> jcsackett if you don't want to use Y.later with periodic you can use https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/window.setInterval there will be no difference in execution, just don't have to rely on YUI if you don't want
<rick_h_> hmmm, /me sees timeout relatedish stuff and gets nervous
<hatch> rick_h_ async all the things!!!!
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> yea, but async and tests that pass all the time seems to be the oopsie
<hatch> well I suppose the good part to using Y.later is that it can be stubbed out to make it synchronous for the tests
<rick_h_> all good, you guys know what you're up to. Just caught a whiff :P
<hatch> oh I'm with you on that one - there was a reason the state stuff is all synchronous now :D
<rick_h_> frankban: reminder that today is your qa day. If you get a chance maybe do a pass through the brew stuff or something to do a bit of qa. 
<rick_h_> hatch: you're on deck tomorrow. 
<hatch> righton
<jcsackett> if async doesnt work you're not using enough.
<jcsackett> :p
<rick_h_> that's promises :P
<frankban> rick_h_: sure, I'll do it, thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks, I will one day figure out how to remember to check qa day before the standup.
<hatch> :D
<hatch> luca hey I just looked at your Machine_View_Drop_States pdf an have one technical concern
<luca> hatch: shoot
<hatch> luca if we have to change 1000's of machines dom elements when the user starts to drag there could possibly be a performance issue there
<luca> hatch: thats an interesting concern which we don’t think about :P
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we might have to do some management of the viewable area
<hatch> haha, well that's why you have us :D
<hatch> luca there are potentially ways we can mitigate that but it would be great if you could maybe look into alternate approaches to this
<rick_h_> hatch: I think we can move forward with the interaction, and maybe look at optimizaitons of viewable area, css single dom updates, etc
<rick_h_> hatch: as long as we don't change dimensions of the existing containers a show/hide situation should be pretty quick. 
<luca> rick_h_: hatch is it all ok?
<hatch> yeah - I'm just worried that at scale there could be a delay. We may have to do some viewable-area stuff anyways for the current implementations at real scale
<rick_h_> hatch: but if we can do simple show/hide stuff I htink browsers take care of the viewable area for us. There's potential at least. 
<hatch> yeah - I'm thinking that we might have to render/destroy elements as we scroll depending on the size of the env
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we'd not want to do that
<rick_h_> hatch: but we've got an overall perf issue to investigate as well
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: but at some point, when your environment is 1000 machine, are you doing to want to drag/drop a service in the GUI and find that #835?
<rick_h_> or just cli it
<hatch> luca ok I've been convinced that we can do it then look at ways to fix it if it's a problem :)
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah that's a good point
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, good to be aware of for sure
<luca> lol
<luca> thanks guys
<hatch> luca ok ONE more question
<hatch> :)
<hatch> in a small env, when the user is dragging, they may want to see what services are on the machines already and the specs of it? before dropping
<hatch> maybe we change the name of the machine to be "Add to machine XXX" instead of changing the whole token?
<hatch> ^ luca 
<kadams54> Anyone know what hotel we'll be staying at in London?
<rick_h_> kadams54: not confirmed yet, what's up? 
<kadams54> Shopping for a chip-and-pin card; most of the US ones seem to be travel-related loyalty cards for airlines or hotels.
<rick_h_> kadams54: ah yea. last time we were here: https://www.google.com/maps/place/citizenM+hotel+London+Bankside/@51.5054283,-0.0994532,19z/data=!4m6!1m3!3m2!1s0x487604c3abe490a3:0xfe2b1e24d4edbed9!2sCanonical+Group+Limited!3m1!1s0x0:0x81fe4478ab140a51
<rick_h_> kadams54: I will say I had issues with cards. Soemtimes I could use it once and then not again
<rick_h_> but managed to get by ok without a chip/pin card so far in all our travels
<rick_h_> though couple of times had to deal with local cash and work with others on the team
<rick_h_> london was ok with swipe cards, best place of many we've been to
<kadams54> Yeah… I wasn't a big fan of my experience in Montreal for Pycon, so I'm ready to just make the jump.
<kadams54> My bank will be offering them this year, but not soon enough for the trip.
<kadams54> Right now this looks like the best option for me: http://www.cashpassport.com/http://www.cashpassport.com/
<kadams54> er
<kadams54> http://www.cashpassport.com/
<hatch> hmm there is a hadoop charm from charmers that's failing on charmworld
<hatch> this is the link https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/trusty/hadoop-0
<hatch> ^ lazyPower 
<hatch> it's showing up in the 'New' results
<lazyPower> hatch: yeah, why is this borked?
<lazyPower> http://i.imgur.com/I3L2bIA.png
<lazyPower> metadata isnt loading, icons missing
<lazyPower> it passes proof
<hatch> hmm bac can you provide any insight into ^
<hatch> the manage link returns "no_such_charm"
<lazyPower> whaaaaa
 * lazyPower scratches head
<lazyPower> did i do something stupid during the promulgation process maybe?
<hatch> probably :P
<hatch> honestly I have no idea ;)
<lazyPower> i mean, i'll own it. I probably did something dumb
<lazyPower> thats toatally within my realm of capabilities
<hatch> rick_h_ any idea how to investigate this issue? ^
<rick_h_> hatch: in a meeting, not sure atm. Can peek later or ask jcsackett or bac for assistance
<lazyPower> jcsackett: ping
<hatch> ok np
<lazyPower> jcsackett: i think i did something stupid...
<hatch> lazyPower lets just say you DID do something to put it into this state, the process should be simplified in a way in which it's not possible :) 
<hatch> it's a very odd state imho heh
<lazyPower> hatch: looking at my bzr refs, everything is 1:1 with previous promulgations
<rick_h_> lazyPower: https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:trusty/hadoop
<rick_h_> lazyPower: can you juju publish it?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: rev0 seems odd
<rick_h_> lazyPower: but yea, maybe the /interesting url is loading bad charms
<rick_h_> lazyPower: please file a bug
<lazyPower> ack. i just ran juju publish
<rick_h_> lazyPower: ok, sometimes juju publish points out an error that we've missed in  charmworld
<lazyPower> cs:~charmers/trusty/hadoop-0 - its returning what i would expect
<lazyPower> inc. bug
<frankban> rick_h_: quickstart QA seems ok on osx, Unfortunately I've found an old HP Cloud env to no longer work. Filed bug 1330553 and created a card
<_mup_> Bug #1330553: Align quickstart to the latest HP Cloud configuration options <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330553>
<rick_h_> frankban: rgr, ty much
<rick_h_> qa day strikes again! :)
 * jcsackett returns from lunch, tries to catch up on pings.
<jcsackett> lazyPower: what exactly is the problem? the trusty/hadoop-0 should be promulgated, but isn't in charmworld?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: it's showing as a new charm in /interesting, but isn't in charmworld to be able to load
<rick_h_> https://jujucharms.com/trusty/hadoop-0/
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> jujugui lf a quick review/qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/389 
<lazyPower> jcsackett: right. Is it heresy if i run charm promulgate over what should be promulgated already to ensure it wasn't an intermittant connectivity issue during the promulgation?
<lazyPower> this would then be retargeted @ charmtools vs charmworld
<jcsackett> lazyPower: i don't know if it would be heresy, tbh.
<jcsackett> lazyPower: but it does look sort of...partially promulgated, in that gui is looking along the wrong path. eg, http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/~charmers/trusty/hadoop-0/ *does* find it.
<lazyPower> so partially meaning it has been read as a promulgation or as just a bzr push or combination of both?
<lazyPower> this is where my knowledge of the store goes grey, i dont really understand the guts of the process server-side
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I wonder if rev 0 is getting cast as a false value or something odd
<jcsackett> lazyPower: yeah...the store bits are outside my knowledge as well. :/
<rick_h_> lazyPower: can you push another rev and get that to 1?
<lazyPower> rick_h_: sure
<jcsackett> rick_h_: it's weird, actually, look at the URL when you hover over the token vs what you dispatch to when you click it.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: why is GUI eating the ~charmers?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: because it's promulgated, it's not supposed to be required
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok, but gui doesn't know its promulgated--this may be ingest error. charmworld doesn't list as promulgated either. i'm +1 on update rev and "re promulgate." unless there's a way to unpromulgate and then redo it.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea
<lazyPower> rick_h_, jcsackett - pushed to rev1 && promulgated again
<jcsackett> lazyPower: and now we wait for ingest.
<hatch> jujugui anyone available for a qa and review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/389 it's just a small code removal branch, more are coming
<jcsackett> hatch: looking.
<hatch> thx
<jcsackett> rick_h_, lazyPower: figured out the problem, according to heartbeat, charmworld hasn't ingested since yesterday.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: interesting, wonder how the charm was in the 'new' in interesting
<jcsackett> rick_h_: it was new yesterday--pushed up on the 13th.
<rick_h_> gotcha
 * jcsackett hopes it's reproduced on a server we control...
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, we need to ping webops then to get it restarted or something. Get a hole of the app.log and app-exceptions.log 
<rick_h_> hold bah
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yup.
<lazyPower> jcsackett: well thats clever. Thanks for the heads up jcsackett. i hope this re-promulgate didn't just tank the process
<lazyPower> lmk if thats the case, I'll unprom and restart
<jcsackett> lazyPower: doubt it. process was kicked before you did it.
<Makyo> jujugui running to old house over lunch, back in a few.
<lazyPower> jcsackett: doesn't appear to have fixed itself over lunch.
<jcsackett> lazyPower: no indeed. i'm still digging into it, but no fix yet.
<lazyPower> ack. thanks for taking a look. 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: is there a way to just kick ingest? been so long since i poked at it i don't know if there is.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: it's a process running by supervisor and needs to be running/restarted there
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charmworld/+bug/1330582  -- i left this behind to track progress if its not as simple as kicking ingest
<jcsackett> rick_h_: do we have any objection to just having them start/stop supervisor and worker on production and seeing if we're good?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: that's fine, I just want to make sure we do get the logs from the app and supervisor for the last ingest timeframe to see if there's anything we can address.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: but running > *
<jcsackett> app and app-exception have nothing.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: then yea, if it's not ingesting did supervisor kill/not restart or something?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: that i don't know; i can't find a copy of a log with supervisor info to request, and i can't get into QA to double check logs. do we have docs on logs?
<jcsackett> i also can't find the difference between start/stop supervisor and start/stop worker, which bugs me since i added it way back when and the failure to doc is mine.
<jcsackett> always hate it when the person i should be mad at is me. :p
<hatch> yeah that guys sucks sometimes
<hatch> he is totally unable to take constructive criticism....lol
<bac> jujugui: could someone review changes just to the quickstart README file? https://codereview.appspot.com/109050044
<hatch> sure
<bac> hey hatch there was a canadian warship in port down here this weekend.  loading up on rum, i guess.
<hatch> bac maybe you're Canadian now? ;)
<bac> nah, they couldn't have gotten past our mighty fort
<hatch> lol
<bac> or if they did, they would've succumbed to dysentery.  that's the way it always played out.
<hatch> haha, playing some Oregon Trail?
<bac> no, that literally is the story of every invasion since 1650
<hatch> oh haha ok then
<hatch> bac so I understand why you would include the pip instructions, I'm just not sure why anyone would do that if they also require brew
<bac> wow, the markdown preview in atom is nice
<hatch> be sure to turn off the tracking - they send all of your filenames to the mothership
<bac> hatch: i started to go into that but didn't.  it could be useful if, for instance, a newer version were on pypi that hadn't made it into the brew repository yet.
<jcsackett> lazyPower: with bac's help looks like we got ingest going again--i'll check on your hadoop charm soon to see if it updates.
<bac> that is not an unusual occurence since we control pypi but have to wait on approval for brew
<lazyPower> jcsackett: ack. thanks again!
<rick_h_> bac: hatch or other platforms that use pypi (linux platforms)
<hatch> true true ok thx bac
<hatch> rick_h_ this is only under the OSX instructions
<bac> hatch: well, it does occur for the ubuntu instructions too
<hatch> right
<bac> but not the brew/pip part
<hatch> lgtm'd
<bac> hatch: i did turn off the tracking.  but just in case i call all of my files github-sux.rst
<hatch> LOL
<bac> thanks hatch
<hatch> np
<rick_h_> jujugui running to the post office and will pick up the boy on my way back. I'll be around some tonight if you need anything, but afk for a bit. 
<jcsackett> lazyPower: new ingest has completed, that hadoop charm still looks goofed. :/
<lazyPower> :|
<lazyPower> jcsackett: well, i'm at a loss. should I unpromulgate it for now and pin it as a follow up?
<lazyPower> my normal source of info is out today on swap.
<arosales> Hello Juju GUI folks
<hatch> afternoon arosales 
<bac> hi
<arosales> so everyone loves your quickstart :-)
<arosales> and who wouldn't
<hatch> :-)
<hatch> thanks
<arosales> but the only docs, I know of are, http://blog.mitechie.com/2014/03/17/juju-quickstart-and-the-power-of-bundles/
<bac> ah, i knew there'd be a but
<hatch> lol!
<arosales> Is there some docs we could move into juju.ubuntu.com/docs
<arosales> :-)
<hatch> arosales it's definitely an issue that's been raised, if you wouldn't mind sending an email to the peeps mailing list rick can queue it up
<hatch> he is out atm
<arosales> hatch: will do
<hatch> awesome thanks, I'd also love to see some docs in the juju docs
<bac> arosales: there is the readme but it is only a starting point: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk/view/head:/README.rst
<arosales> hatch: do you prefer juju-gui-peeps or juj-gui?
<hatch> probably peeps
<jcsackett> lazyPower: i would unpromulgate it for now, and pin for follow up.
<arosales> bac we should be able to translate the blog post and readme into a managable juju.u.c/ doc page
<jcsackett> lazyPower: it seems like the actual store isn't updating--i'm unsure who to go to about that.
<rick_h_> arosales: what happened to the docs jcastro wrote for juju.ubuntu.com/docs?
<arosales> rick_h_: did he write docs?
<rick_h_> arosales: originally he wrote the docs when we first released quickstart so we didn't add any 
<hatch> oh he's back :)
<rick_h_> arosales: we had a card to do so but he landed some
<rick_h_> :P
 * rick_h_ clones docs 
 * arosales looking .  . ..
<arosales> if he did he didn't put link it to https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html  where it ideally should be
<bac> arosales: there is some mention on https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html
<arosales> castro! ;-)
<rick_h_> hmm, https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-bundles.html#local-deploy-via-command-line is all I can find now but I swear he had large chunks of docs
<rick_h_> I recall having the card to do the work and moving it to done because jcastro beat us to it
<arosales> I think all jcastro did was the bundles deploy docs
<arosales> :-(
<rick_h_> arosales: ok, we'll add a card to flesh out some more. I know there were some references removed because quickstart didn't work on all OSs
<rick_h_> arosales: but didn't realize how wiped it had been I guess
<arosales> rick_h_: ok do you want to send a mail to the juju-gui or juju-gui-peeps list
<arosales> I'll also put a card on our board for jcastro to sync with you on juju quickstart being on the getting started page.
<rick_h_> arosales: I guess sure. We'll have the readme, but if you've got specific goals for docs at certain places please email or file a bug so we can make sure we address it properly
<arosales> rick_h_: really needs a blend of http://blog.mitechie.com/2014/03/17/juju-quickstart-and-the-power-of-bundles/ and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk/view/head:/README.rst
<arosales> examples, screen shots, user walkthrough
<rick_h_> arosales: ok, but that seems like a dedicate page vs appending to the getting-started?
<arosales> but the content is there given things haven't changed
<arosales> rick_h_: well we should at mention, he if you want to use our tool to help you get stated hit <this_link>
<arosales> and make that prominent
<arosales> s/he/hey/
<rick_h_> I wonder if we can talk jcastro into making getting started on windows a diff section, then linux/osx can be quickstart centric
<rick_h_> arosales: ok, we'll see what we can come up with and iterate on it
<arosales> we should also ask is quickstart the recommended way for users to actually get started on Juju
<rick_h_> arosales: I know that's jcastro's vision but without osx/windows he backtracked
<arosales> I would say yes, but perhaps folks also want manual steps, which we can provide, but we should be promoting quickstart
<rick_h_> arosales: but sure thing, valid question. 
<arosales> right now we don't even mention it
<rick_h_> rgr
<arosales> rick_h_: I"ll put a card on the board
<rick_h_> arosales: cool thanks for bringing it up. We can definitely do better
<arosales> got a ping on "juju is apt-get for the cloud, but I still need help getting started."
 * arosales thought of quick start which led me here
<rick_h_> yea, that was kind of the goal of quickstart. simply the getting started part
 * rick_h_ is following backlog conversation that led to this in #juju
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review and qa on another code removal branch https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/390
<kadams54> hatch: looking
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> rick_h_ any preference on what I should jump on next
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> hatch: looking
<rick_h_> hatch: the charm details hidden by default? Last IL cleanup in maint
<hatch> cool on it
<rick_h_> hatch: hopefully nice and easy, then would love you and Makyo to ponder on the ghost stuff, ghost delete relation card, ghost config card
<hatch> yeah that sounds good - has there been any discussion about the ecs stuff moving to core or was the pushed off to next cycle? We want to make sure the api's are at least somewhat compatible :)
<rick_h_> yea, no ecs stuff this cycle
<hatch> sounds good
<rick_h_> kadams54: :P hey that cruft was important hard stuff :P
<rick_h_> and ty hatch for removing the evils
<kadams54> rick_h_: no doubt, no doubt. But now it's just unused code :-(
<kadams54> Dusty bunnies of what had been.
<rick_h_> kadams54: just givin you a hard time about calling my old stuff cruft :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> now if we could just get design to quit changing their minds :P
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey
<huwshimi> hatch: If you get a chance would you mind casting an eye over https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/385 to see if my changes are ok?
<hatch> oh right - I think there was something that needed doing
<hatch> one sec
<hatch> huwshimi just a single comment - after looking at it again I saw what you were doing so just added a comment request
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks
#juju-gui 2014-06-17
<rogpeppe1> mornin' al
<rogpeppe1> l
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: Morning
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: hiya
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: when do you usually knock off, BTW?
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: i don't think we've ever actually coincided at a meeting or anything...
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: I knock off in 45 mins.
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: ah, you stop exactly as my day starts!
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: Yep! Handy isn't it :)
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: kind of amazing we can work it at all :-)
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: haha
<frankban> morning rogpeppe1: could you please review https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/5 ?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: looking
<rogpeppe1> frankban: (morning!)
<rogpeppe1> frankban: LGTM
<frankban> rogpeppe1: thanks!
<frankban> rogpeppe1: re the card "store: plan path for core store code to use own mongodb collection/data, (configurable?)". I guess it is already like that, right?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: well, it does use its own mongo, yeah
<frankban> rogpeppe1: ok, I'll move that card to done
<rick_h_> morning 
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: got a sec to chat?
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: hiya, sure
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: wanna start a hangout?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g2acu2ejbn33yfrckk6jnylksia?authuser=1&hl=en
 * frankban lunches
<rick_h_> frankban: rogpeppe1 did you guys get your travel auth approved? Ramm said he was going to try to do them last night and want to check how far he got
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: mine's only a train ticket, which i think should be ok to just expense
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: ah, gotcha 
 * rick_h_ goes to take the boy to day care, biab
<bac> frankban: i have updated the quickstart readme for os x.  there is a separate card about updating the page on pypi.  that should not be necessary when 1.4.0 is pushed to pypi, right?  it will happen automatically.
 * rick_h_ is back
<rick_h_> bac: oh, that's probably true. 
<rick_h_> bac: the card about pypi was just as I was qa'ing it looked out of date. I didn't look to note if it was using the readme as the content there. 
<bac> rick_h_: np.
 * bac wishes you could chain two cards together
<rick_h_> well, feel free to wipe one
<frankban> bac: +1 on the change on that card
<bac> yeah i almost deleted it then reconsidered
<rick_h_> luca: ping, can I get edit to the urls doc so I can create the tab to work in?
<rick_h_> jujugui reminder about call in 10, please make sure to join the other channel for back channel conversations/etc
<luca> rick_h_: done
<rick_h_> luca: ty much
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> party party
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 5
<rick_h_> crap, did I take someone's day for standup?
<bac> Makyo: what did you say about elevators?
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch whoever I stole sorry and you can take thurs :)
<hatch> yeah MINE!!!
<hatch> lol s'ok
<rick_h_> sorry hatch, was in a hurry today :P
<bac> frankban: will your card be in review today?  you think i can do a release this afternoon?
<rick_h_> luca: I'm out wed/thurs. I can do our call wed morning, but let's aim to keep it as short as we can please. 
<frankban> bac: not sure, just started, will let you know in a bit
<luca> rick_h_: this wednesday and thurs?
<bac> frankban: ah, ok
<rick_h_> luca: yes, I was just killing appointments :) 
<Makyo> bac, Roger just guessed LTE meant "less trendy elevators" in chat.
<Makyo> rick_h_, is the new upgrade stuff in a document somewhere?  Not having any luck finding it.
<rick_h_> Makyo: sec, will look otp
 * rick_h_ swears he's seen an image 
<lazyPower> jcsackett: !! solved it
<jcsackett> lazyPower: \o/
<lazyPower> jcsackett: want to know the symptom/fix for that wonky hadoop charm?
<jcsackett> lazyPower: yes, absolutely.
<lazyPower> Welp, it started with pebkac
<jcsackett> ah, i know that problem well.
<lazyPower> when i promulgated the charm, charm tools has a series flag. and I omitted that
<hatch> it's a serious problem here too
<hatch> :P
<jcsackett> that junk is epidemic.
<rick_h_> Makyo: aha! found it https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Vmowb25PejhJOTg
<rick_h_> Makyo: look in the bottom right, there's a 'change version'
<Makyo> Ah, there we go.
<rick_h_> Makyo: so by default, the inspector doesn't need to know the latest or even any list of versions
<rick_h_> Makyo: so this leads me to ponder making the gui just delay that work until required
<lazyPower> which put the branch tip for lp:charms/hadoop pointed at that trusty charm. Charm tools when checking that ~charmers owned the branch - had a brain fart, because the branch tip was lp:charms/hadoop
<lazyPower> so, that all balled up into the problem we saw with an inconsistent publish. It half promulgated teh charm
<Makyo> rick_h_, yeah, that sounds good.,
<rick_h_> Makyo: or at least for now make it async, and have the inspector start out without the data so that you can move forward
<lazyPower> which is consistent with what we found.
<rick_h_> Makyo: and then we can disconnect the async call and move it to the button press as we update the inspector UI
<rick_h_> jcsackett: got time to chat?
<jcsackett> lazyPower: good to know. y'all got a place to document that in case we see this oddity again in the GUI?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sure.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: standup hangoug?
<jcsackett> er, hangout
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure
<hatch> lazyPower jcsackett this kind of seams like an issue in the process IMHO 
<jcsackett> hatch, lazyPower: perhaps charm tools should now *require* series on promulgation, so it dies messily and angrily if its omitted?
<jcsackett> we now live in a multi-series world for charms. 2 LTSes.
<lazyPower> jcsackett: not a bad suggestion
<hatch> yeah that sounds like a pretty good idea
<hatch> jcsackett didn't you create a bug for removing the fillslot stuff?
<frankban> bac: I should be able to propose soon
<hatch> or was it just a card? I'm having no luck finding it here
<jcastro> hey fellas
<jcastro> have you guys seen it where you drag a bundle
<jcastro> and then nothing happens, so you drag it again, and again a few times
<jcastro> then a few seconds later the gui "catches" up and it returns all the errors 
<jcastro> I can't really explain it other than a "lag" for a bundle
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, but might be that we wait for juju to acknowledge the bundle before showing the notification and we shouldn't be
<jcastro> OH.
<rick_h_> jcastro: we can investigate that, I'll file a bug
<jcastro> that sounds exactly what I experienced
<rick_h_> jcastro: added https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331061 and will get it on the board to look at soon
<hatch> hmm looking
<_mup_> Bug #1331061: bundle deployment delay in drag/dropping a bundle in live environments <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331061>
<jcastro> rick_h_, I hadn't ever noticed it until MAAS
<jcastro> the gui ran so well this weekend man
<jcastro> everything worked
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, live environment vs demo and such probably
<rick_h_> jcastro: awesome! glad to hear it. 
<hatch> rick_h_ jcastro  yes that's the problem - we wait until juju says it received it before throwing a ntification
<hatch> I'll update the bug
<hatch> jcastro yay :) 
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks, added a maint card for next sprint
<jcastro> one other thing
<jcastro> I don't know if this is a gui bug or not
<jcastro> so, people make bundles right
<jcastro> but we're lazy and call all the DBs in each bundle "mysql"
<jcastro> so when I want to deploy multiple bundles in one environment
<jcastro> it errors our because there can only be one mysql
<jcastro> other than renaming charms in bundles to like "mysql-mediawiki" and so on, is there a way we can be smarter?
<jcastro> perhaps prompt for a new name if there's a collision?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, so the plan eventually is to make bundles part of the pre-deployment story. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: like the deployer bar/uncommitted stuff
<jcastro> oh ok, so I can sort that before I hit the button
<jcastro> cool, just wanted to make sure you guys had thought of that
<rick_h_> jcastro: but it's not going to happen right away, it's more towards the end of the cycle
<jcastro> obviously GMTA
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, the goal is you could even drag a bundle from an email, tweak the unit counts/colocate, etc
<rick_h_> and THEN hit deploy
<hatch> bug updated
<jcsackett> hatch: i made a card in backlog.
<hatch> jcsackett thanks
<hatch> 14C man our weather just sucks this year
<hatch> few days of nice weather followed by two weeks of rain and cold!
<rick_h_> heh, we're crossing 30 and I'm very displeased
 * rick_h_ grabs my weapons (cell phone, car keys) and goes out to hunt down lunch
<hatch> lata
<hatch> Makyo any idea when you want to get together to chat about this ecs stuff?
<Makyo> hatch, whenever is fine.
<hatch> Makyo hows about now in the standup room?
<Makyo> Sure, be right there
<frankban> bac: https://codereview.appspot.com/105920046
 * bac looks
<frankban> thanks
<hatch> is there a `juju destroy-machine --force` ?
<bac> frankban: done.  didn't do QA.
<frankban> bac: that;s ok, ty
<bac> frankban: so do you want me to do the release?
<frankban> bac: yes do it please
<bac> ok, i will start in 30 minutes or so.
<frankban> bac:cool
<hatch> lazyPower hey is there a `juju destroy-machine --force` ? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24250809/juju-destroy-service-do-not-remove-failed-services/24251250?noredirect=1#comment37469742_24251250
<bac> frankban: hey would you tag the branch before you commit?  'bzr tag 1.4.0'
<lazyPower> hatch: yep. juju destroy-machine # --force will force removal
<hatch> lazyPower thanks that's not in the man file
<lazyPower> is there a hook that is in error in your environment or an open debug-hooks session? those are the 2 most common causes
<lazyPower> hatch: its pretty much a hulk smash at removal though. use with caution. Its going to send a terminate command to your cloud provider
<frankban> bac: tagging is a good idea. I'd be inclined to do that after the release QA
<frankban> bac: merged
<frankban> bac: so we basically release PPA and PyPI packages and then the last step is to just add a "v1.x.y" tag and push back to trunk
<hatch> lazyPower thanks, I updated my answer
<hatch> lazyPower feel free to upvote if you think it's the proper answer :D
<bac> frankban: sounds good.  but more granular, build PPA, QA packages, then push to pypi.  right?
<frankban> bac: yeah, the usual workflow, just adding a "bzr tag" at the end of the process
<lazyPower> bzr supports tagging? #TIL
<Makyo> hatch, sorry for ducking out.  We good with me starting on the remove relation ECS next?
<hatch> Makyo yep I'm just trying to plan the set config stuff - want to resume that chat?
<Makyo> Sure.
 * rogpeppe is done for the day
<rogpeppe> g'night all
<rick_h_> have a good night rogpeppe 
<hatch> lazyPower can you see if you can answer the guy in #juju he is also asking in the golang channel abuot this stuff
<hatch> rick_h_ can you join the standup room?
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<bac> god, why do i never learn and still read the comments?  nice ars article ruined for me...
<hatch> bac lol - those comments make it clear that people comment before reading the article
<rick_h_> bac: yea, I had the same *ugh!* reaction
<bac> my hat is off to people like popey who wade in...
<hatch> "Here's your sign"
<lazyPower> 'ey Hatch - can i bother you for a testimonial/comment on my Ubuntu application? I'm up for membership review tomorrow and could use any/all of the feedback you can give. 
<hatch> lazyPower sure - I have no idea what you're talking about though lol
<lazyPower> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LazyPower
<lazyPower> hatch: its part of becoming a Ubuntu Member - there's a membership board that reviews your application (the wiki page) and they rule based on the merit of your contributions to Ubuntu as a whole.
<hatch> got it, yep I'll write out some fancyness today for ya
<hatch> thanks for helping out the guy in #juju btw
<lazyPower> NP. It's what I'm here for :)
<hatch> haha i knew I could count on you!
<hatch> I finally got around to posting about the latest gui release http://fromanegg.com/ I think I hit on all the main points
<hatch> bleh, rick_h_  so this isn't going to be as simple as I had thought, databinding is what stores the dirty fields atm
<hatch> not that I thought this would be simple
<rick_h_> hatch: right, but that's the conflict issue. 
<hatch> right - but we'll now have two 'dirty' indexes
<rick_h_> hatch: but the dirty can be in the model from the UI/ECS side ofthings. however, we need a path to getting the databinding dirty/conflict into somewhere the UI can access as well
<rick_h_> hatch: right, we always were going to have to
<rick_h_> hatch: I guess we can call one 'uncommitted' and one 'dirty/conflict'
<hatch> the issue is that the model needs to reach into the databinding to find out what's dirty before sending the dirty list to the ecs so it doesn't overwrite changes that it shouldn't be
<hatch> standup hangout?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daily-standup?authuser=1
<hatch> oh wait I think I figured it out
<hatch> :)
<hatch> from now on I should just hop into a hangout and talk to myself
<rick_h_> lol, I joined but didn't see you
<hatch> yeah the model doesn't actually need to know whats in the databinding conflict because that's only a UI thing
<hatch> the model is actually updated right away
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<rick_h_> +1
<hatch> ugh I hate this databinding stuff
 * hatch opens file, gets punched in the face
<kadams54> Back from the go karting… me being a nice son, I let my old man score the best time.
<hatch> wb
<kadams54> Though we did tangle up in one corner after he spun out in front of me.
<kadams54> http://www.newcastleraceway.com/photos/newphotos/aerial-82409-4.jpg <- the race track we were on.
<hatch> nice track
<kadams54> These were racing karts… not the ones that your local mini-golf place hase.
<kadams54> hase? has.
<kadams54> We were both spanked by what appeared to be a 10-year-old girl
<kadams54> She wasn't on a rental kart.
<hatch> here is our race track https://www.google.com/maps/place/Martensville+Speedway/@52.301784,-106.648735,311m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x53045c2c9f46f337:0xffb39df6a0df0a44
<hatch> there is also a few rental tracks around 
<hatch> but this one is for real race karts
<kadams54> Good stuff
 * hatch used to race
<kadams54> Hah!
<kadams54> Man
<kadams54> We need to find a race track some sprint
<hatch> for 14 years actually :)
<kadams54> Then you can help me level up my racing foo for the next father-son matchup
<hatch> sounds like a plan to me!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'd love to get back into it again but I don't have the time :(
<kadams54> I grew up in Indy so we're big racing fans
<kadams54> This was about 30 minutes east of Indy
<hatch> oh nice
<hatch> kadams54 any idea how long that track is? Ours is about 1km - yours looks very similar
<kadams54> hatch: 1 mile or 1.6 km
<kadams54> I'll post photos and videos to Google+ once they're ready.
<hatch> oh wowzers that's one long lap!
<hatch> yes definitely
<kadams54> We raced for about 30 minutes, so it was a good amount of time to get comfortable and start to learn the track.
<hatch> yeah, well your laps must have been what....35-40s?
<kadams54> I think 1'26" was my fast lap, my dad had 1'25"
<kadams54> I wouldn't be surprised if the 10-year-old pro was running 35-40s though
<hatch> hah, well they probably throttle down the rentals too though
<kadams54> Sure seemed like she had twice as much speed when she passed me on the straightaways :-)
<hatch> haha
<kadams54> It's a good thing, since I t-boned my dad in his spin
<hatch> haha
<hatch> lazyPower I'm having trouble logging in to wiki.ubuntu.com, it keeps hanging, i'll try again later
<ahasenack> hi, I deployed juju-gui on precise with all default options, and then I used that to deploy the hadoop bundle from the store,
<ahasenack> I got an error in a juju-gui notification and would like to debug it
<ahasenack> the note says:
<ahasenack>  1 notifications
<ahasenack>     Failed to load charm details.
<ahasenack>     Charm API error of type: no_such_charm 4 minutes ago
<ahasenack> and that's it
<ahasenack> where can I find out what it was trying to do? Which charm was it trying to load details from?
<hatch> ahasenack oh yeah there is an issue with a charm
<hatch> can you link me to the bundle to confirm?
<ahasenack> otherwise the bundle deployed, there are hook errors but that's unrelated as it happened much later
<ahasenack> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/bundles/hadoop/bundle
<ahasenack> it what is says in the UI
<hatch> ok thanks one sec
<hatch> ahasenack hmm that bundle is deploying fine here in sandbox mode - did you happen to use Chrome?
<ahasenack> no, firefox
<hatch> hmm ok, I'm hoping there is an error in the js console
<hatch> (chrome persists errors but I'm not sure firefox does)
<ahasenack> there's this, not sure if it's recent or old
<ahasenack> Unexpected value translate(undefined,undefined) parsing transform attribute. all-yui.js:19
<ahasenack> The Web Console logging API (console.log, console.info, console.warn, console.error) has been disabled by a script on this page.
<hatch> yeah that one can be ignored
<ahasenack> but, doesn't look like the gui failed, it started the deploy, I got units
<ahasenack> should I try again with some debugging mode?
<hatch> yeah so basically what that error means is that the charm that the bundle is trying to deploy doesn't exist
<ahasenack> hatch: ok, any way to find out which charm that is?
<ahasenack> I was expecting it to be in the error message :)
<hatch> well the json returned from juju-core should include that 
<ahasenack> other than that, the service count seems correct, the readme says 4 services will be deployed, and that's what I got
<rick_h_> ahasenack: well there's 3 charms and 4 services in that bundle. Did all of them come up?
<hatch> this is definitely a bug that we aren't exposing that to the user
<ahasenack> all services are there
<ahasenack> hadoop-master, hadoop-slavecluster, hive, mysql
<ahasenack> all but mysql have some failed hook, but that happened after the notice I got from juju-gui
<hatch> we should expose the charm name to the user though for this error message
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, verified each charm responds via the api. That error is typically when the GUI tries to load a charm from manage.jujucharms.com but it can't find it
<hatch> I'll create a bug
<ahasenack> is that done via port 80 and/or 443?
<ahasenack> I'm behind a firewall, let me check connectivity to that host
<rick_h_> ahasenack: yes 443
<ahasenack> aha
<ahasenack> port 80 works
<ahasenack> 443 is blocked
<rick_h_> ahasenack: it's a typical restful api behind https
<rick_h_> ahasenack: that'll do it then
<hatch> ahah!!
<rick_h_> so the GUI tried to fetch the charm info and failed because of network connectivity
<ahasenack> rick_h_: that's not where the charm is deployed from, it's to get other info
<ahasenack> ok, gotcha
<rick_h_> ahasenack: right, the charm itself comes from another url
<ahasenack> thanks guys
<rick_h_> ahasenack: but the metadata, used to show things like icons, readme files, etc comes from manage.jujucharms.com
<ahasenack> but I was able to see the README for the bundle
<ahasenack> in this case, it's the individual READMEs for each charm the bundle deploys?
<hatch> rick_h_ when we load the gui we should ping these places to see if we can connect to avoid these issues because they are kind of secret 
<rick_h_> ahasenack: well it depends on what you were interacting with at the time. Normally it's from clicking on a service (and the inspector pops up) or something
<ahasenack> so, I juju deploy juju-gui
<ahasenack> hit the web interface, logged in
<ahasenack> searched for hadoop, several options showed up
<ahasenack> picked the cluster one
<ahasenack> read the README, and other tabs
<rick_h_> hatch: well, we've got WIP for the store to have the info so if you don't have access to get this data you can't deploy charms either 
<ahasenack> all that worked
<ahasenack> does any of that come from manage.jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> ahasenack: yes
<ahasenack> maybe on port 80?
<rick_h_> it shouldn't, but possible I suppose
<ahasenack> that is the only one open here for that site, at the moment
<ahasenack> I'll try the network tab before asking for port 443 to be opened
<rick_h_> ahasenack: ah yea, some of the api calls will work over 80
<ahasenack> ah, good (to have an explanation)
<rick_h_> I wonder if some call is hard coded to https or something. Or perhaps the network redirects https to http in your network? 
<rick_h_> not sure
<ahasenack> telnet on port 443 got stuck
<ahasenack> no tcp handshake
<rick_h_> :( no https makes techies sad
<ahasenack> or is any of that made through my browser?
<ahasenack> i.e., my machine hitting manage.jujucharms.com
<ahasenack> instead of the juju-gui one
<rick_h_> ahasenack: oh, yea that goes through your browser from the GUI
<ahasenack> ok, good (to have another explanation) :)
<ahasenack> my browser sits somewhere else, I have no connection impediments
<rick_h_> not through the service deployed...except some stuff will go through there because it's assumed you might be offline but the environment must be able to get out to do a deploy at all
<rick_h_> ahasenack: so yea, interesting
<ahasenack> but the bundle deploy goes through the juju-gui machine? This metadata fetching when I'm deploying
<rick_h_> ahasenack: yes, to deploy the bundle, your browser sends it to the deployed juju-gui, which then tells juju to deploy these charms/etc
<ahasenack> that's ok, what about the no_such_charm error?
<rick_h_> ahasenack: well that's curious now. We'd love to have the network log to be able to see which call failed and where it came from
<ahasenack> sure, in a minute
<ahasenack> Added charm "cs:precise/juju-gui-91" to the environment.
<lazyPower> hatch: it does that. it takes ~ 45 seconds to complete teh oauth exchange
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> who decided that was a good system
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ahh there it goes
<ahasenack> hm, didn't see any reds
<rick_h_> ahasenack: ok, well if you can repeat it and get some details we'd love to make sure it works right. 
<rick_h_> ahasenack: but otherwise might call it an intermittent network failure atm
<ahasenack> found a 404
<rick_h_> ok, that'd be something to look at, with what url?
<ahasenack> freaking firefox, can't find a way to copy it
<ahasenack> hang on
<ahasenack> it's against manage.jujucharms.com
<ahasenack> and the response is that error note
<ahasenack> I bet you are dying to know what it is
<rick_h_> lol
<ahasenack> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/login was the request
<ahasenack> and the response was
<ahasenack> {
<ahasenack>   "charm_id": "precise/login", 
<ahasenack>   "type": "no_such_charm"
<ahasenack> }
<ahasenack> well, just hit that url yourself
<hatch> woah that's not a valid url heh
<rick_h_> hah, wonder what that was from
<rick_h_> hatch: I wonder if something in state tried to process the /login url of the gui?
<ahasenack> is there a way to get the whole network tab contents as a text file of some sort?
<ahasenack> in firefox?
<hatch> sorry I have no idea....
<rick_h_> ahasenack: that's good enough I think. We can file a bug/look into it from there. 
<ahasenack> man, there are some weird GETs...
<hatch> looking at what might generate that url 
<ahasenack> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search/interesting
<ahasenack> why would it search for that
<hatch> that's from the charmbrowser
<ahasenack> I searched for hadoop, then dragged it
<hatch> the initial list of charms
<ahasenack> ah
<rick_h_> hatch: with double dispatch and such I wonder if something is taking /login and trying to treat it as /precise/login like /mysql
<ahasenack> so the 404 one is right after the "interesting" one, in the list
<rick_h_> ahasenack: heh
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that sounds like double dispatch coming back on us to me
<rick_h_> hatch: with a slower connection or something it's coming back to dispatch /login after state is up/running
<hatch> hmmmmmmm
<hatch> I don't see how state would be calling an api call though
<rick_h_> hatch: well something is trying to dispatch to /precise/login? As if there was a charm details there
<rick_h_> hatch: what I'm thinking is that state gets the url and parses it and finds it's a short charmbrowser looking url and tries to dispatch
<rick_h_> hatch: but just what it sounds like imo, I could be off
<hatch> ahasenack what is the url path after the hostname? when you get that odd url ending in /login
<ahasenack> I don't have that anymore, sorry :/
<ahasenack> let me try another deploy of something else
<hatch> sorry for making you jump through all of these hoops
<ahasenack> nah
<ahasenack> I do qa, I jump like that all day long :)
<hatch> haha well thanks for helping qa the GUI 
<ahasenack> so, got it again
<ahasenack> just by logging in
<ahasenack> I hit logout, then logged back in, did nothing else
<ahasenack> notification is there
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> ok let me try that on sandbox
<hatch> I think this is a double dispatching issue
<rick_h_> ahasenack: we'll file a bug and look into it
<ahasenack> hatch: now, url path after hostname?
<hatch> rick_h_ ahasenack  I can reproduce this locally
<ahasenack> what do you mean?
<rick_h_> hatch: awesome
<ahasenack> hatch: aha
<hatch> :D
<hatch> ahasenack thanks so much
<ahasenack> piece of cake now
<hatch> this squeaked past our QA
<rick_h_> hatch: woot another release this week :)
<rick_h_> hatch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331189 if you want to add any notes/etc
<_mup_> Bug #1331189: GUI attempts to load charm details for /precise/login during login process <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331189>
<hatch> thanks I'll add a note
<rick_h_> ahasenack: thanks, card added to the board and we'll try to get that updated and an updated release out this week.
<hatch> repro comment added
<ahasenack> rick_h_: thanks
<hatch> darn double dispatch
<kadams54> hatch: I checked race times and it looks like the best times are right around 1 minute, which makes me feel a little better :-) http://www.newcastleraceway.com/results.shtml?mylaps=type,run,runid,3118281
<hatch> kadams54 haha well that actually kind of makes sense ours is around 32s but that one is .6k longer
<kadams54> hatch: My dad and I were talking and we realized that the rental karts also don't have any gears.
<kadams54> Big diff from the real racers out there
<hatch> only 'shifters' have multiple gears
<hatch> which is a very small subset of karting
<kadams54> The serious peeps out on the track with us must have been shifters
<kadams54> You could hear it through the corners
<kadams54> And as they left you in their dust :-)
<hatch> well you can easily hear the shifts
<hatch> there are others which will just scream but never shift
<kadams54> Mine didn't shift or scream ;-)
<hatch> haha no it was probably a 4stroke brigs or something
<kadams54> "The karts feature 6hp Honda engines on Arrow racing chassis with rear crash guards. "
<hatch> it's entirely possible they were shifters at which case...yes they would have blown past lol
<kadams54> http://www.newcastleraceway.com/photos/arrowrental.jpg
<hatch> yep that's what I used to race :)
<hatch> ~65mph top speed
<hatch> the shifters are over 100mph
<kadams54> It's a great feeling whizzing along at 50 MPH 2 inches above the ground
<kadams54> Wowza
<hatch> but there are also yamaha's and rotax's which are slower than shifters but still scream but don't have gears
<hatch> yep it is
<hatch> it's a blast
<kadams54> Looked at the various classes they race and there's only one (125cc) for shifters.
<kadams54> 15 years and up, which makes me wonder if that girl was older than she looked
<bac> shouldn't that be our next 'team building' exercise?
<bac> or would bumper cars be more like it?
<hatch> kadams54 very possible, although lately I've always thought kids are much older than they really are
<hatch> must be whatever they are putting in the milk
<hatch> :P
<kadams54> bac: I'd be down with that :-)
<bac> jujugui: new quickstart packages up on the beta PPA and released on pypi.
<bac> qa has been good.  will push to juju/stable shortly
<rick_h_> bac: yay
<hatch> yay!!
<bac> this is 1.4.0 wherein we announce os x support.  rick note that it may take a bit to get it up for brew
<rick_h_> bac: rgr
<bac> i'm not sure the turnaround for the non-initial PR
<bac> it may be they just rubber stamp it if CI is happy
<rick_h_> well hope
<rick_h_> we'll hope
<bac> yeah, anything else would probably bury them
<bac> rick_h_: full disclosure: i only did qa on trusty and precise and will do limited on the pip package.  couldn't bring myself to repeat it all on saucy
<lazyPower> I like the new layout where the config panel occupys the drawer on the left
<lazyPower> +1 to the gui team for this change
<rick_h_> bac: ok, well small changes and we'll find out. :) 
<rick_h_> lazyPower: heh, UX made us do it, well machine view made us do it
<rick_h_> though I do recall it coming up during initial inspector designs
<lazyPower> i think it just makes sense now that its there
<lazyPower> its like "i was giving up this space anyway with the drawer"
<lazyPower> now i'm always moving one direction to interact with stuff. 
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> and :flags:/mv works nicer
<lazyPower> you guys ar etaking care of dense trogoldytes like myself. which is +1
<lazyPower> ah, wait. found a bug with this. i refreshed the GUI and now i'm getting the white block issue. http://i.imgur.com/Pa4TyYV.png
 * lazyPower goes to file ze bug
<rick_h_> lazyPower: I think that might be a chrome issue. I'd be curious if it always happens, happens on that env/url with other browsers, happens in incognito mode, etc
 * rick_h_ runs away now to get the boy night all
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331202
<_mup_> Bug #1331202: Random white blob on screen refresh <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331202>
<hatch> lazyPower do you still have that env up?
<hatch> if so, can you look in the browser console for any errors when that happens
<lazyPower> hatch: i do
<lazyPower> i think this is correlated with what we saw yesterday with hadoop
<lazyPower> its a half promulgated charm
<hatch> well the url shows that you're trying to access the inspector for a deployed service
<hatch> so it should be displaying an inspector there
<hatch> so I'm hoping there is an error in the console to help debug
<lazyPower> hatch: its due to the charm being half promulgated
<lazyPower> this is the same issue as what we ran into with HADOOP yesterday. Incomplete data in the charm store due to a push that didn't complete. 
<lazyPower> awesome that I keep finding these corner cases >_>
<hatch> lazyPower ok but is there any error messages? 
<hatch> We should guard against these issues in the GUI so that even if this does happen it gives the user an error message instead of bricking the app
<lazyPower> hatch: nope
<hatch> darn ok thanks
<hatch> any idea why a juju env would hang on any juju command?
<hatch> for example juju status on ec2 is just hanging
<hatch> maybe I'm just having a bad ec2 day
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> wow ec2 instances are slow
<hatch> it's taking like 15mins or more to bootstrap a machine on ec2
<huwshimi> hatch: hey
<hatch> blarg
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, ec2 can be really slow
<hatch> now my ghost charm doesn't turn on for something
<hatch> or*
<hatch> rick_h_ do you know where juju charms are stored in instances?
<rick_h_> hatch: sudo updatedb && sudo locate ghost
<hatch> heh yeah just did that
<hatch> this instance is just so damn slow
#juju-gui 2014-06-18
<hatch> interesting bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331248
<_mup_> Bug #1331248: Uploading a local charm hangs when uploading to ec2 <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331248>
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'm guessing it's more sync waiting for juju response
<rick_h_> since your upload speed to juju probably stinks
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah we need to show some kind of inspector...or spinner...or something :)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea
<hatch> damn to I like the GUI though
<hatch> :)
<hatch> using the CLI is for suckers :P
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> cli4lif 
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ there was a bug about the inspector staying around when you destroy the service.....any idea where that bug is?
<rick_h_> hatch: thought it was corrected in the last release
<hatch> I was able to reproduce it in the latest release so I can re-create it if it was destroyed
<hatch> yeah I'll remake it, I can't find the bug
<rick_h_> I thought it was just marked fix released
 * rick_h_ looks
<rick_h_> hatch: so are you getting that bug?
<hatch> yep
<rick_h_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1321558
<_mup_> Bug #1321558: Destroying a service leaves inspector visible <juju-gui:Fix Released by hatch> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321558>
<hatch> on the latest GUI release on precise 
<hatch> ahh ok my issue is slightly different
<hatch> I'll create a new bug
<hatch> aaaaa voila https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331250
<_mup_> Bug #1331250: Clicking to view the inspector of a dying service keeps it around after the service is destroyed <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331250>
<hatch> ^ rick_h_  so it's different, definitely an edge case, but something that we should address sometime :)
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, add it to the backlog and we'll get it up sometime. 
<hatch> sounds good
<hatch> hmm changing the port to 80 breaks the ghost charm
<hatch> vewwwwwy intewwesting
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: hiya
<huwshimi> rogpeppe: Morning
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: you're good at Javascript, right?
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: i just saw a (quite amusing - he's always quite amusing) random question about javascript from a mate on facebook and wondered if you might be able to provide the answer...
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7662476/
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: any idea?
<huwshimi> rogpeppe: Maybe, I'll take a look in a sec, just on a call :)
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: ah, np, ta!
<huwshimi> rogpeppe: Instead of doing the substring he could try ".replace('£', '')"
<huwshimi> rogpeppe: So, var origprice = parseInt($(this).find(".origprice").text().replace('£', ''));
<huwshimi> rogpeppe: Would that work?
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: it may do. on further looking at the issue, i reckon it's probably something before that statement
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: if it was me, i'd probably just use a regex to replace everything except trailing \ds
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: apparently (reading further) there was possibly a nbsp there too
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: perhaps it was getting treated as white space and stripped automatically at some point
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: it seems he's now solved the issue by not producing the £ in the first place... which seems like a better solution
<rogpeppe> huwshimi: ta for looking!
<huwshimi> no problems!
<frankban> rogpeppe: morning, how are you doing?
<rogpeppe> frankban: hiya
<rogpeppe> frankban: not bad, thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: you?
<frankban> rogpeppe: fine thanks. how is the bundle stuff going?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i've just been familiarising myself with the store code, mostly
<frankban> rogpeppe: impressions?
<rogpeppe> frankban: seems fine
<rogpeppe> frankban: shall we have a chat about what features we want for bundles?
<frankban> rogpeppe: sure
<rogpeppe> frankban: standup hangout?
<frankban> rogpeppe: sounds good, joining
<rick_h_> morning all
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: frankban can you guys bring up in the standup today to find a volunteer to attend the cloud cross team call tomorrow?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: frankban there's an email to canonical-tech that you can reply to do get invited in. 
<marcoceppi> have you guys seen this? It's coming in the Google Chrome release (running dev atm)
<marcoceppi> http://i.imgur.com/PW29H2W.png
<marcoceppi> this is 37.0.2041.4 dev
<marcoceppi> There's no way to get around it at the moment
<marcoceppi> Oh, just kidding
<marcoceppi> there's a link
<rick_h_> frankban: did you get travel auth?
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, already booked the flight
<rick_h_> frankban: ok awesome 
 * frankban lunches
<frankban> rogpeppe: I am back
<frankban> rogpeppe: please ping me when you are ready
<rogpeppe> frankban: ping
<jcastro> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909286
<jcastro> check it out folks ^^ 
<bac> nice jcastro
<frankban> rick_h_: time for a quick hangout?
<frankban> bac: ^^^
<rick_h_> frankban: sure thing
<frankban> rick_h_, bac: we are on the daily standup hangout
<rogpeppe> bac: cs:bundle/mediawiki-3
<rogpeppe> bac: cs:~someone/bundle/mediawiki-4/scalable
<hatch> morning all
<lazyPower> o/ hatch
<lazyPower> Guess who's got 2 thumbs and aced his Ubuntu Membership exam this morning? this guy!
<hatch> w000t congrats! 
<hatch> arosales hey I worked a bit on the ghost charm last night and ran into an issue putting the charm on port 80 by default - I haven't solved it yet, just FYI in case you try to set it to port 80 :)
<lazyPower> hatch: are you rying to serve over port 80 as a normal user?
<hatch> umm I'm not sure what user it's running as, one sec
<Makyo> hatch, we tried that in Vegas, remember?  Have to run it behind a proxy (either charm or local)
<hatch> lazyPower ubuntu user
<hatch> Makyo right, but why doesn't it work....it doesn't make much sense 
<hatch> it should work without proxy
<Makyo> hatch, ports <1024 are privileged, can only run as root.
<hatch> but the GUI can be served over 80?
<Makyo> Behind a privileged proxy.
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> well what the deuce
<Makyo> You can proxy it behind nginx in the charm, maybe?
<hatch> so the review made us change the owner off root then wants us to put it on port 80
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Or lighttpd or something small.
 * hatch shakes fist
<hatch> I'm confused as to why we can put nginx as root but not the blog?
<Makyo> Because a lot of very seriously smart people put a lot of thought into how to write something that can run on a privileged port.
<Makyo> I believe the only privileged part  of most webservers is the listener, everything else runs as an unprivileged user and communicates with that process.
<hatch> ohhhhh so you're calling the ghost authors stupid
<hatch> now I see
<hatch> :P
<Makyo> :P
<Makyo> There's just a difference between the type of dev work you do for a web app and the type of dev work you do for a server.
<hatch> ok well I guess I'll update the review notes to this effect (I'm not setting up nginx off the bat) to get this in the store
<hatch> that's what they said about crypto and openssl and look at what happened there 
<Makyo> It'll run behind a haproxy charm on 80, that's what I did for the demo.
<hatch> yeah I'm fine with that - I was just trying to address the review notes
<hatch> I wish there was an external nginx charm
<hatch> https://jujucharms.com/~hp-discover/trusty/nginx-4/?text=nginx
<hatch> there is this one but it's not promoted for some reason
<hatch> marcoceppi ^ why don't we have a promoted nginx charm? Is there something wrong with this one?
<marcoceppi> hatch: I just wrote that charm last week and it still needs some work
<hatch> ohhh well then you rock
<marcoceppi> hatch: it also requires you to use subordinates (website, php-website) and it's currently not working wiht more than one sub deployed becauseeeeeee dns is a mythical being in the land of juju deployments
 * marcoceppi should update the readme
<hatch> haha - yeah I looked into writing an nginx charm and realized that it was outside of my expertise :)
<hatch> if you need any help testing I'd be happy to give it a go
<hatch> but unfortunately I'm not very well versed in the nginx networking stuffs
<marcoceppi> hatch: you can deploy this and cs:~hp-discover/trusty/website if want to see it working together
<hatch> cool
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> wow it's that time already
 * bac trying.  will be there shortly i hope
<hatch> jujugui call now
<arosales> hatch, thanks for the fyi :-)
<hatch> np!
<hatch> Makyo heh now you have a good consistent 1-2s lag :)
<bac> jujugui: did everyone get their travel auth
<Makyo> I knowww.  Makes me sad.  I may coffeeshop in the mornings.
<kadams54> bac: yup.
<Makyo> bac, yep
<jcsackett> bac: yup.
<bac> i guess i should've asked the inverser
<bac> s/inverser/inverse/
<jcsackett> Makyo: the 1-2s lag is charming. makes me feel like we're all on the evening news.
<hatch> haha
<bac> Makyo: your lag makes me self-conscious
<hatch> no, if that was the case Makyo  would be talking about Justin Beiber or something
<bac> about my crap internet, even though i was using the maligned LTE
<hatch> we need FTL packet transfer
<Makyo> This satellite is actually faster than our old cable, but with much higher ping times.
<bac> jcsackett: if that's the case i want to be Sylvia Poggioli reporting from Rome
<Makyo> Hahah
 * bac admits having consulted wikipedia for spelling...wasn't close
<kadams54> lol
<jcsackett> hatch: re ghost review--i'm actually ok with us killing sqlite support based on the "opinionated deployment" idea of charms, and by that same token we shouldn't run on 80 by default b/c you should be deploying a front end proxy with it.
<jcsackett> hatch: but if it's a super insistent requirement i can probably get the charm to setup nginx on the same machine to work with 80.
<jcsackett> not sure *when* i'll have time for that, but it's not actually that hard to do.
<hatch> jcsackett yeah it's "possible" I'm just going to give some push back and see where they let me land
<hatch> jcsackett can you comment on the "being ok with dropping sqlite" in the bug so that in the future we know where the convo left off? :)
<jcsackett> hatch: already did.
<jcsackett> (i assume you mean the issue you filed on github?)
<hatch> oh haha
<hatch> yes
<hatch> so I bought these crystal stout beer glasses - one broke when I put it in the sink to wash it :/ quality
<bac> frankban: can you have a look at this doc-only quickstart branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/106120043
<frankban> bac sure
<bac> frankban: i 'cleaned up' the rst so it renders better.
<bac> ymmv
<bac> frankban: restview from pypi is nice-ish
<frankban> yeah
<frankban> bac: done
<hatch> nottrobin no longer a prodigy? :)
<nottrobin> rofl
<nottrobin> hatch: that was a misunderstanding
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo here is my final version - I think this will work the best https://gist.github.com/hatched/02ac1b0650ed87877655 keeping it all in ECS
<Makyo> hatch, that looks like it'll work, yeah.
<hatch> it's about 10% of the lines I HAD writen
<hatch> lol
<hatch> less is always more in code haha
<rogpeppe> frankban: i'm very nearly done for the day now. i will try to put an email together summarising the stuff we've put together tomorrow morning
<frankban> rogpeppe: EOD for me too. yeah thanks, I'll ping you tomorrow, have a great evening
<jcsackett> juju-gui: is there an easy way to get the gui in a deployed environment to update to the most recent commit of your repo/branch?
<jcsackett> ...or even better, with a local environment, make it use your working directory...
<frankban> jcsackett: there is no way to use the working directory. For the first question, you can use the juju-gui-source option, e.g. juju set juju-gui juju-gui-source="https://github.com/frankban/juju-gui.git BRANCHNAME"
<jcsackett> frankban: yeah, i did that to set it in the first place, but then if i make changes i can't update it. and i can't hack on the source in the lxc, b/c the changes don't get picked up/loaded into the server.
<frankban> jcsackett: I did not try if that works only with git revisions rather than branch names. To be able to hack directly the GUI from inside the LXC, you can "juju set juju-gui juju-gui-debug=true juju-gui-console-enabled=true" and then go to something like /usr/lib/juju-gui/juju-gui/build-debug" or similar
<hatch> jcsackett set it to develop then back to your repo right away
<hatch> then wait
<hatch> :)
<frankban> s/only/also
<jcsackett> so, basically, there's no easy way. :)
<hatch> although I would also be interested if there was a way to put a hash there
<jcsackett> console-enabled is a good tip, thanks frankban 
<hatch> or if it requires the branch name
<hatch> but yes frankban's method of hacking the gui in place is the best :)
<jcsackett> so, i move that we never say a "real env" bug is small. the development process is somewhat cumbersome. :p
<frankban> jcsackett: yes we need to improve that, it would be great to investigate connecting a "make devel" GUI to an existing LXC guiserver
<hatch> frankban YES!!!
<hatch> :)
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review (no qa needed) https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/392
<hatch> Makyo ^
<kadams54> hatch: I can take a look at it if you can answer a YUI question :-)
<hatch> sure shoot
<kadams54> Is there a way, when simulating a change event on a <select>, to specify what the new value should be?
<hatch> selectNode.fire('change', { dataz... });
<hatch> like that?
<kadams54> Maybe. I think I need to change the actual value reported by mySelect.get('value')
<hatch> have some code for me to see?
<hatch> create a wip pr
<kadams54> hatch: will do, after I get done reviewing your PR.
<hatch> cool
<kadams54> hatch: are these changes so that we can edit values in the inspector and then have them committed/deployed with the rest of the change set?
<hatch> yep
<hatch> its so that the inspector displays the ecs'd values even though they aren't actually saved to the env yet
<kadams54> hatch: OK, review done. Getting WIP branch up.
<hatch> thanks
<kadams54> hatch: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/393
<hatch> kadams54 why aren't you using e.newVal and deferring instead to touching the DOM again?
<kadams54> I figured you'd mention that :-)(
<kadams54> I've already made the change locally
<kadams54> Unfortunately e.newVal only applies for line 97; doesn't get me off the hook for line 80.
<hatch> looking
<hatch> ok I'll make some comments in the code
<hatch> kadams54 ok replied
<jcastro> rick_h_, for quickstart for the docs for osx
<hatch> jcastro he is out today/tomorrow
<hatch> kadams54 do my comments make sense?
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> hatch, do you know anything wrt. quickstart for osx?
<hatch> I've seen the discussions in the channel :) What did you need?
<jcastro> do you know if it's in brew?
<hatch> it is!
<jcastro> so is this legit, changing "brew install juju" to "brew install juju juju-quickstart"?
<jcastro> I have no idea what the syntax is
<hatch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-quickstart/trunk/view/head:/README.rst#L58
<hatch> :)
<jcastro> ack
<hatch> jcastro are you working on adding the docs to the docs.u.c ?
<hatch> er juju.u.c/docs
<hatch> :)
<jcastro> for quickstart?
<jcastro> yes, in progress
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> awesome
<jcastro> I'll have them done by EOD
<hatch> nice
<kadams54> hatch: Yeah, they make sense: this.set('containerType', e.newVal) then just do this.get('containerType') at line 80, right?
<hatch> yep
<hatch> small improvement, but I think it's better
<hatch> er...small change I mean
<hatch> I wonder if we increased the size of our CI vm's if they would be speed up at a reasonable rate
<hatch> moar power
<hatch> I suppose doing the tests in parallel would give the most improvement
<hatch> jujugui how do I get changes that show up in the deployer bar to also show up in the summary? 
<hatch> I am getting set_config calls in the deployer bar, but they are absent from the summary and clicking deploy does not remove them
<hatch> kadams54 ^ any idea where I should be looking for this?
<kadams54> hatch: no, sorry…
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> ok i'll bench for now, revisit in a bit
<hatch> ok now I need to get back to that
<hatch> heh
<hatch> ahh found it
<hatch> jcsackett how goes the battle with your bug?
<jcsackett> hatch: having finally been able to get in a groove with my local env, good.
<jcsackett> hatch: i ditched the loading circle b/c even in the "there's no service" thing you don't see it for long, and the indicator just doesn't slot into the browser at all.
<jcsackett> hatch: once this lands, we can file a follow up to see about fixing the inspector view to do it right, with spinny circle, but i want this fixed sooner rather than later.
<hatch> I don't even remember what the problem was anymore :D
<hatch> ohh now I remember
<hatch> :)
<jcsackett> hatch: that's alright, i'll ping you for review and it'll all come back to you. :)
<hatch> lol
<bac> hatch: damn you're fast
<bac> on the twitter
<hatch> bac haha, I have Tweetdeck running with some choice streams :)
<bac> i keep forgetting dumb tumblr autotweets
<jcsackett> hatch: unfortunately, bug 1331202 makes QA of this difficult.
<_mup_> Bug #1331202: Incomplete Charm data causes artifacting in the GUI <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331202>
<jcsackett> we're going to want to schedule that bug for the next cycle, i think.
<hatch> yeah...
<hatch> agreed
<bac> bbiab
<hatch> I also filed a couple bugs last night which I found doing some ghost hacking
<jcsackett> whatever caused it happened in the last three days, b/c it wasn't doing that when i first investigated.
<hatch> yay for dog fooding
<hatch> jcsackett well there shouldn't be incomplete data in the store
<hatch> but the gui should handle it gracefully regardless
<jcsackett> hatch: it treats nonexistant services as incomplete--produces the same artifact during the error condition i'm handling.
<hatch> ahh yeah it should definitely degrade nicefully 
<hatch> Makyo these methods to fetch the deployer bar summary are a little funky, is there a reason why we don't loop through the changeset once to build the summary instead of for each record type?
<Makyo> Rushing it out the door for the demo?  They can go if there's a simpler way.
<hatch> nah it's a follow-up I was jsut wondering if there was a major reason for this
<hatch> cya
<hatch> oh nm
<hatch> I read that wrong lol
<Makyo> I think it just piled up before ODS :)
<hatch> ok I'll create a follow-up card but in the mean time I'll follow the trend 
<Makyo> 285 failures, could be worse...
<Makyo> Whoops, 335.  So yeah, I guess that is worse.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> party...on
<hatch> Makyo I hope we don't conflict too much :O
<Makyo> I don't think we did at all, but we'll see.
<hatch> travel agent put me in the wrong seats.....hold time at Air Canada.....45m-1:08  - I think I'll try later
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I really like places that do the call-you-back stuff
<bac_> hatch do you see the post I made on G+ about quickstart?
<hatch> not yet
<hatch> looking
<bac_> it was over an hour ago. both on my personal and work accts
<hatch> shared!
<bac_> annoying that it is so hidey.
<bac_> thanks
<hatch> add a photo to your post so that G+ can pick it up, then it'll stand out more :)
<hatch> you can even (somehow) add a special photo which makes G+ show it as a huge image
<hatch> not sure how to do that - yet
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/+JorgeCastro/posts/fc6dZSvjBLs vs https://plus.google.com/+JeffPihach/posts/8v5Xw4uf2FN 
<hatch> the first one has the special image
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi  hows it going?
<huwshimi> hatch: Good thanks, yourself?
<hatch> good good good
<huwshimi> good
<huwshimi> hatch: So in my new dragenter function can I just do e.preventDefault(); to solve that problem?
<hatch> huwshimi yes but you could probably call the _ignore method....just to keep all the preventing stuff in the same place
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah yes
<huwshimi> hatch: Incidentally, it does seem to work fine at the moment.
<hatch> really? heh
<hatch> probably not cross browserly 
<huwshimi> yeah, maybe not
#juju-gui 2014-06-19
<huwshimi> hatch: Is the "Consolidate deployer bar summary generation functions" card something you're doing or did you want me to take that?
<hatch> huwshimi it can't start until the branch I'm working on lands because I used the current approach 
<hatch> so I can leave it for you for tomorrow if you like
<hatch> I likely wont get time to do it by tomorrow 
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah no problems. I can take a look tomorrow then.
<huwshimi> hatch: I might have to take a card out of the backlog unless you've got anything you need doing?
<hatch> hmm lemme take a peek
<hatch> huwshimi what about https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328981 ?
<_mup_> Bug #1328981: Reloading the inspector on upgrade of a charm creates blank sidebar <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328981>
<hatch> or the card "wire the new container header/actions" I have no idea what that even means lol
<huwshimi> hatch:  That's the link in the containers header column that says "Add container"
<hatch> ohh, do you want to do that?
<hatch> or is it blocked by something
<huwshimi> hatch: kyle has a card that says "wire up new container (both link and drop target) to work properly"
<hatch> ohh ok
<huwshimi> so I assume that is covering part of the work, or at least blocking it
<hatch> ok in Maintenance backlog https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1331061
<_mup_> Bug #1331061: bundle deployment delay in drag/dropping a bundle in live environments <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331061>
<hatch> er On Deck
<hatch> should be really small one heh
<hatch> but yeah looks like you can pull something from On Deck
<huwshimi> ugh, my tests failed again
<huwshimi> hatch: Any ideas? http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/1253/console
<hatch> looking
<hatch> huwshimi https://saucelabs.com/jobs/828b4d0f1c7645bfbb79ace92314af50 
<huwshimi> oh so that's the same issue
<huwshimi> I think
<huwshimi> uh no
<hatch> well it appears to be an IE only issue so you will probably want to view up an IE vm
<huwshimi> hatch: yeah, it's because pointerEvents aren't supported in IE10
<hatch> well that sucks
<huwshimi> I don't know how to do this :(
<huwshimi> I could do it through CSS instead of JS and not test for it, but that seems less than ideal
<huwshimi> And IE10 would just not have working hovered drop areas
<huwshimi> (visually, they wouldn't have the background appear)
<hatch> huwshimi sorry I had to step away - did you end up figuring out a solution?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, and it fixed an intermittent bug too :)
<hatch> coolio, push it up whenever you're all done and I'll review it
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks, just fighting a really strange css linting bug and then I'll push
<hatch> no rush I'm going to be having supper soon
<huwshimi> hatch: Apparently we can't use the '*' selector?
<hatch> oh...it's considered bad practice
<huwshimi> hatch: How would you feel about allowing that in our lint?
<hatch> but you should be able to override it 
<hatch> I'm ok with it
<hatch> there -are- valid use cases for it
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, in this case we want to make sure all children get applied the pointer-events: none for our drop targets
<hatch> yeah sounds god
<hatch> good
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, changes up.
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, just need to fix a little bug
<hatch> huwshimi hey I'm back - it's all ready to go?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, it's up, but I got this error from the safari tests: https://saucelabs.com/jobs/72a85e524b55401a82bd55338029394f
<hatch> looking
<hatch> huwshimi that's the intermittent issue - it can be ignored
<huwshimi> ah ok
<hatch> ...well it shouldn't be
<hatch> heh
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> but we have a card to figure out wth is going on
<huwshimi> hatch: Are we having an aus call tomorrow?
<hatch> well rick is not around tomorrow but if I hear of anything of interest to you I can fill you in
<hatch> I suppose I could fill you in on the personas call that we had with design yesterday
<hatch> you can probably get most of the information from looking at the slides though
<huwshimi> hatch: Luca actually took me through the slides last night
<hatch> ohh, well then, nope nothing new so far :)
<hatch> huwshimi review done, just going to QA now 
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> and qa done
<hatch> I'm pretty confident that I don't like the jarring UI change when dragging
<hatch> but it makes it's intentions known thats for sure
<hatch> maybe that's a good thing
<hatch> huwshimi ok both PR's reviewed and qa'd so you should be all good to go
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> np, now I'm going to try and catch up on my blogs
<hatch> way too much content added to the internet every day for me to keep up with
<huwshimi> haha
<hatch> huwshimi is there any UI for the config changes in the deployer bar? ATM I just say 'configuration values changed in <serviceName>' 
<hatch> but I'm wondering if we should show which values somehow...
<huwshimi> hatch: Not that I know of. I think we need an updated set of visuals for the deployer bar
<hatch> ok I'll fire off an email to UX
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks
<hatch> email sent
<huwshimi> hatch: oh, this is broken. When I drop the unit on an existing machine or container it wants to create a new machine
<hatch> huwshimi yeah
<hatch> can you file a bug for that - I'm pretty sure there already is one, but I can't find it
<huwshimi> hatch: I think that's something I broke in my branch right?
<hatch> no I'm pretty sure it's broken on trunk
<hatch> lemme see
<huwshimi> comingsoon does other weirdness
<hatch> heh yeah it's broken there too
<huwshimi> hatch: With different results though. I think I have broken something here
<hatch> I don't think so - I mean, it may be different broken from comingsoon, but it still doesn't work on comingsoon
<huwshimi> hatch: Actually, it appears to be working for me on coming soon now.
<hatch> yeah? Odd I can't get it to work
<huwshimi> hatch: What happens for you?
<hatch> it gives me a notification error that it can't find the container that I'm trying to deploy to
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, that's not what I've been getting
<huwshimi> hatch: On my branch, when I drop a unit onto a container or machine it acts as if I'd dropped it on "Create new machine"
<hatch> yeah I remember that bug used to happen 
<hatch> maybe as early as last week
<hatch> huwshimi are you dropping on the machine or on the container on the machine?
<huwshimi> hatch: on the machine
<huwshimi> hatch: The container will sometimes work
<huwshimi> hatch: Not sure why though
<hatch> ok now it's working on comingsoon
<hatch> lol
<hatch> must have had some wako caching here
<hatch> huwshimi sorry I've got to run, good luck :) 
<huwshimi> hatch: No problems, have a good one :)
<rick_h_> hey all
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Morning?
<huwshimi> oh, it's just very late
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, late day
<rick_h_> finally seeing email for the first time in about 12hrs
<huwshimi> heh
<frankban> morning rogpeppe1: I have a dentist apt in 50 mins :-/ Do you want to have a chat?
<rogpeppe1> frankban: sure
<frankban> rogpeppe1: back and alive, this dentist was fracking accurate, which is good but also bad...
<rogpeppe1> frankban: hangout? (or perhaps you can't speak... :-])
<frankban> rogpeppe1: joining
<rogpeppe1> frankban: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668667/
<rogpeppe1> frankban: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1SF8hTBi6oVbki8V__beNij6wnQU-5cm6PZsy5gf0j_Y/edit?usp=sharing
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_, bac: ping
<bac> hi rogpeppe1
<rogpeppe1> bac: fancy having a look at our bundles proposal document?
<rogpeppe1> bac: link just above
<bac> rogpeppe1: sure
<rogpeppe1> bac: feel free to join us in the standup hangout if you want to chat about it
<bac> rogpeppe1: let me read first then i will
<rogpeppe1> bac: cool
<bac> rogpeppe1: you still in the hangout?
<rogpeppe1> bac: yup
<bac> rogpeppe1: normal daily standup?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: ooh docs thanks. 
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: np. would be good to have your feedback.
 * bac is utterly utopic
<rick_h_> bac: whoa, brave man
<rick_h_> bac: doesn't juju not work right on utopic still?
<bac> rick_h_: just embarking
<bac> fwiw, update-manger -d hangs but do-release-upgrade works great
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: commented in the doc
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: thanks for that, good stuff
<rick_h_> frankban: bac going to add a card to the backlog for this https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/77
<rick_h_> just a heads up
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: i've replied to most of your comments
<jcastro> rick_h_, thanks for the doc review, I've made and pushed all those changes. <3
<hatch> hehe very cool http://gizmodo.com/this-audio-illusion-will-make-you-never-trust-your-ears-1593113324
<kadams54> hatch: when you get the chance I have more questions about simulate
<hatch> yeah shoot
<kadams54> It looks like the second arg for simulate lets you decorate the event object
<hatch> yep
<kadams54> But in my case, I want to override the e.target attribute
<hatch> you can hang some streamers, and such
<hatch> aren't you simulating the event on the select which is the target?
<kadams54> Such that e.target.get('value') returns something
<hatch> why would you want to override it?
<hatch> oh you want the target to be the option
<kadams54> Because I want to simulate the select being changed to something other than the default value
<hatch> why not loop through the options to find out which one is selected then get the value from that? 
<hatch> that's the 'proper' way to deal with selects cross browser
<hatch> YUI tries to normalize it but it doesn't always work out as plannd
<kadams54> Not sure how that would help in the test?
<hatch> set an option as selected
<hatch> then simulate the change event
<kadams54> Ah, so container.one('option[value=foo]').setAttr('selected')?
<hatch> well you'll have to remove any previous selected ones
<Makyo> jujugui call in 6
<kadams54> That audio illusion did not work for me. Not sure what that says about my brain.
<hatch> uh oh!
<rogpeppe1> kadams54: worked for me
<hatch> kadams54 maybe try again
<kadams54> I listened to the real sentence and the scrambled one three times
<kadams54> It kinda seemed like the beginning of the scrambled one sounded like the real one, but then it just sounded like r2d2 by the end.
<kadams54> Nothing ever really "popped" or seemed very different
<hatch> hmm interesting
<hatch> worked first try for me
<rogpeppe1> kadams54: i listened to the real sentence twice
<rogpeppe1> kadams54: ('cos i didn't understand it first :-])
<frankban> maybe it depends on how much time you spent with 8bit games: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1_fDwX1VVY
<hatch> frankban haha
<hatch> jujugui call now
<jcsackett> hatch: pushed lint fixes.
<hatch> cool - could you put your qa instructions in the PR description instead of in a comment from now on :) 
<hatch> makes it easier to find :)
<bac> rogpeppe1: did you send email about the bundles doc? i'm looking but don't see anything.  if so, which list?
<rogpeppe1> bac: #juju-dev
<rogpeppe1> bac: juju-dev@lists.ubuntu.com
<bac> rogpeppe1: thanks.
<hatch> jcastro so the video is unlisted but not locked so if you have the url you can see the stream 
<hatch> just fyi
<hatch> jcsackett wow this diff is all over the place lol
<bac> thanks rogpeppe1.  turns out i wasn't subscribed to that one.  am now.
<jcsackett> hatch: QA in a comment seems better--it's kind of bizarre to have the QA instructions become part of the commit log, don't you think?
<bac> b/c i need more email
<jcsackett> hatch: and yeah, for what is actually a simple bit of breaking out logic, git diffed it *really* oddly.
<bac> jcsackett: i often put QA in with the lbox propose but try to edit them out when i do lbox submit
<hatch> jcsackett the PR description doesn't get merged into the repo
<bac> jcsackett: never mind.  you're talking github and i'm just butting in with irrelevant comments.
<hatch> I suppose it makes it into the merge commit
<jcsackett> hatch: yup https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/commit/26ecc89e1e34152947d9ea71f12a6cb537a36a7f
<jcsackett> bac: the same idea could work--just feels weird to edit the PR description after review.
<hatch> well then!
<jcsackett> hatch: i *agree* that the description shouldn't, mind you. :)
<hatch> GH does some weird stuff
<hatch> it's almost like they do the absolute minimum amount of work lol
<jcsackett> yup.
<hatch> jcsackett damn you updating while I'm still reviewing
<hatch> lol
<jcsackett> hatch: i'm not rebasing though.
<jcsackett> just addressing your comments as i see them--you want me to hold off altogether?
<hatch> if you could - it removes the comments associated with any changed lines
<hatch> (which I just learnt) 
<hatch> :)
<jcsackett> hatch: sure, no problem.
<jcsackett> (as a note, it only removes them if that part of the diff goes away or is altered--which usually means your comment was just addressed)
<jcsackett> but i need more coffee anyway, so i'll hold off. :)
<jcsackett> hatch: re the 500ms, in my testing it needed only one round of 100ms, but i wasn't sure if we wanted to cut it that close. 5 really short retries seemed like a good guess, but i wonder if you have any thoughts?
<hatch> jcsackett nope I'm good with whatever you found I was just more concerned about a comment to tell future us why the retries were as they were
<jcsackett> hatch: ok.
<hatch> jcsackett I've found over the past year we end up going back and are like 'what the....why....huh?....(1h later)...ohhhhhh now I get it'
<hatch> lol
<hatch> jcsackett your test failure was the intermittent one
<jcsackett> hatch: well, i'll be pushing up changes shortly, so we'll get another run.
<hatch> jcsackett so I get the bug mentioned in your PR when trying to view /inspector/juju-gui 
<hatch> is it supposed to do that? Or something else?
<jcsackett> hatch: right. it's a separate issue, as it popped up while i was investigating this.
<jcsackett> but "no model" is also "partial model".
<hatch> ok so the 'not an inspector' mode works 
<hatch> but I get that bug when trying to view the juju-gui inspector
<jcsackett> hatch: normally? or after reload?
<hatch> after reload
<jcsackett> hatch: ok, that's expected.
<hatch> visiting /inspector/juju-gui gives me the bug mentioned
<hatch> ok cool
<jcsackett> hatch: that started happening after i rebased develop.
<jcsackett> i'm actually going to see if i can find the cause and update the bug today.
<hatch> ok qa ok
<jcsackett> but our fix doens't fix that, sadly. :(
<hatch> after you fix the comments plz rebase :)
<jcsackett> hatch: will do.
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/396
<hatch> jcsackett re my comment on property vs attribute http://jsperf.com/yui-attribute-vs-property/7 it's a monstrous difference but I figure we are ok with 3.8M ops/s :D
<hatch> jcsackett you'll also notice I used your approach and put the QA notes in a comment :)
<jcsackett> hatch: looking.
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> kadams54 how goes the battle? Would you like to pair to get that thing landed?
<hatch> it's blocking Huw so would definitely like to get it landed today
<jcsackett> hatch: two questions on your PR, just on stuff i'm not following--qa is good, if you can sort me on those i'll +1 now.
<hatch> yup replied
<kadams54> hatch: Got it. Let me wrap up work on this test and then I'll be at a good spot for pairing
<hatch> jcsackett comments replied to
<jcsackett> hatch: in retrospect, the answer to my second question was obvious. :p
<jcsackett> thanks, you're good to :shipit: whenevs.
<hatch> haha np :)
<hatch> hmm this ecs ghost config is going to be interesting
<hatch> Makyo what about things like constraints, unit counts, etc? 
<hatch> atm you can't deploy more than 1 unit 
<Makyo> Isn't that part of the deploy args?
<hatch> right - but there is no way to 'submit' changes to a ghost inspector
<hatch> there is no 'save' button 
<hatch> so you can't actually set anything
<Makyo> Isn't that in the plans, though?
<hatch> no idea - I don't recall seeing any mockups with one
<hatch> there is an issue here because if we allow the user to increase their units here, and define the constraints then that's going to much with the MV stuff
<Makyo> Maybe it's purely a mv thing
<hatch> it's like auto-placing a unit 
<Makyo> Yeah.
<Makyo> I'd just focus on the current iteration until we get more direction.
<hatch> yeah there isn't much I can do until we figure this out - because atm I'd have to save on blur in the config or something
<hatch> which is a litle odd
<hatch> or add a save button
<hatch> crud I wish design was still awake
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> We've been talking about a save button for a while now.
<Makyo> So whatever.  Can you search for a stopping point that's landable?
<Makyo> Like, even if it doesn't actually use the ECS config stuff, have that in there, etc.
<hatch> I'm not sure I should even start on the ghost config ecs stuff until this is ironed out
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch> the deployed service ecs is done
<hatch> but the ghost stuff just doesn't quite make sense heh
<Makyo> My own task is turning out to be impossible without doing the whole thing at once, so I'm doubling or tripling LoC.  If you want to snag another ECS card, no need to wait on me
<hatch> the remove relation one?
<hatch> oh the inspector double call thing
<hatch> got it
<hatch> I'm going to stew on this a bit longer then fire off an email 
<kadams54> hatch: I may actually be ready to land this sucker. Waiting to see what happens in CI, as well as doing manual testing… I've updated the PR to reflect the not-a-WIP-any-more status.
<hatch> cool I'll check it out
<kadams54> hatch: That said, I'm somewhat concerned that my work may conflict with Huw's stuff that's in review.
<kadams54> hatch: I'd be more comfortable if that stuff was shipped and I could rebase off it.
<hatch> ok that's possible I suppose - he hopefully will solve his bug and get it landed tonight
<hatch> then tomorrow you can rebase and go
<kadams54> hatch: so now that all automated tests pass, I'm running into problems doing manual testing. Time to write more tests.
<kadams54> hatch: feel free to hold off until I've sorted through these problems.
<hatch> ok will do
<hatch> kadams54 hthere is a card "wire the new container header/actions" is that taken care of in your branch?
<hatch> Makyo so it's ok if I hop on the remove relation ecs card?
<Makyo> Sure. 
<hatch> Makyo any idea why lazyAddMachine and lazyAddUnit aren't private (_) ?
<hatch> typos?
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, I think so.
<hatch> alrighty
<kadams54> hatch: yes.
<hatch> kadams54 ok cool, can you look at the ready to code cards and delete the ones which are already done in your branch
<kadams54> hatch: So I got everything working again, the CI build was passing, life was great. I squashed the commits down to one, pushed, and all hell broke loose.
<kadams54> hatch: manual testing and test-server still pass just fine. test-prod is totally borked.
<kadams54> So that's awesome.
<hatch> Are you missing a dependency? That's usually the cause of test-prod going
<kadams54> I don't think so
<kadams54> test-prod passed just fine before I squashed
<kadams54> Squashing was the only diff between build #1268, which passed, and #1269, which didn't.
<hatch> ok lemme see
<hatch> kadams54 does test-prod run locally?
<kadams54> No
<kadams54> I can dup the same errors I see in CI in local test-prod.
<kadams54> But test-server runs just fine.
<hatch> try test-prod-server
<kadams54> finished reviewing for dupe cards - only deleted the one you found.
<hatch> ok
<kadams54> test-prod-server is fine. Just re-ran test-prod, errors galore.
<kadams54> whee!
<hatch> look in the network tab
<hatch> see what it's requesting
<hatch> it is likely making additional requests
<kadams54> Time for a make clean
<hatch> wellllll CI runs in a clean env all the time
<kadams54> So I'm running test-prod-server and I've got the network tab open - what am I looking for?
<hatch> I'm pulling down your branch to see if I can reproduce
<hatch> ok I can reproduce
<hatch> when you rebased, did you rebase against develop again?
<hatch> I'm just not sure how flattening could have caused this heh
<kadams54> I did "git rebase -i develop"
<kadams54> But there also weren't any changes in develop since the last time I'd rebase'd
<kadams54> I've narrowed it down to test_machine_view_panel.js, line 375
<hatch> kadams54 trying a hunch
<hatch> hunch was not correct
<kadams54> :-(
<kadams54> Wow, I really hate this. Now test-prod is failing with out of memory exception before it even gets into the testing… really?!?
<hatch> kadams54 here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/134882/undoing-a-git-rebase
<hatch> undo your rebase so we can get it back to a passing state
<kadams54> I'll give it a whirl in just a moment…
<hatch> kadams54 yeah I have no idea why lastArguments would return undefined but only in test-prod
<hatch> I'd have to step through it which would take a while heh
<kadams54> I'm undoing rebase right now
<kadams54> Confirmed that skipping that one test fixes things
<hatch> yeah, the callCount on addMachines is 0
<hatch> but only in test-prod
<hatch> I'm guessing it's a race condition because of your simulates
<hatch> trying that fix
<kadams54> Oh hey
<kadams54> One thing that puzzled me
<kadams54> When I setup the test to run with .only
<kadams54> There were two failures in one test
<kadams54> Which seems like there are extra instances being created and getting into a race condition with each other
<hatch> yeah so it looks like the simulates are causing the issues
<hatch> you're executing this synchronously but it's executing asynchronously 
<hatch> just seeing if I can hack it into passing
<hatch> to confirm
<hatch> TypeError: 'null' is not an object (evaluating 'e.target.one("option:checked").get') (http://0.0.0.0:8888/juju-ui/assets/modules.js:13)
<hatch> kadams54 ok I fixed it
<hatch> but you'll need to fix it properly heh
<kadams54> lol
<hatch> I'm just cleaning it up and getting you the diff
<hatch> kadams54 https://gist.github.com/d12e15eb80c894d7b2cb here you go
<hatch> so two issues 
<hatch> the option:selected for whatever reason doesn't want to work properly in test-prod
<hatch> and the simulates need to happen after the previous event is finished
 * kadams54 shakes his fist at PhantomJS
<hatch> I hacked it using some setTimeouts but that's just a hack, you'll need to listen for the events and then simulate the events in the proper order
<kadams54> Your code doesn't work :-)
<hatch> whaaaa
<kadams54> I tried looping through the options in a similar manner
<kadams54> Which works for the automated tests
<kadams54> But doesn't work in real life
<hatch> why not?
<kadams54> When you select a new item in the browser, it doesn't update the selected attribute in the DOM
<kadams54> So you end up getting the option that was originally specified as selected, instead of the new one
<kadams54> That's when I switched to option:checked
<kadams54> I must not have pushed that change for the build that passed - only got pushed post-squash
<hatch> ohhh 
<hatch> hmm
 * kadams54 has a healthy loathing of dealing with selects in JS
<hatch> I must have known that at some point haha
<kadams54> LOL
<hatch> hmm ok well then
<hatch> how r we guna do this!
<hatch> oh duh
<hatch> use selectedIndex
<hatch> heh man I just failed hard
<kadams54> And it all comes back.
<kadams54> OK, selectedIndex fix on the way
<kadams54> But seriously, why are we still doing this?
<kadams54> Why oh why can't the pseudo selector just work?!?
<hatch> standards bodies are more interested in making 'new' features like arrow functions instead of providing better ones that actually solve problems?
<kadams54> Well :checked is well supported by all the "real" browsers
<hatch> true true
<kadams54> Apparently it's just PhantomJS that has issues
<kadams54> Regardless, I think manipulating selectedIndex will be a better approach for the test
<hatch> we are a few releases back on the phantomjs so maybe we should update 
<kadams54> Hopefully closer to what's happening in the browser, since they don't change the selected attribute.
<hatch> kadams54 yeah selectedIndex is the 'proper' way
<hatch> sorry I should have remembered that sooner
<kadams54> hatch: is there a way to get at selectedIndex on a Node, or do I need to do node.getDOMNode().selectedIndex?
<kadams54> lazyweb
<hatch> e.currentTarget.get('selectedIndex')
<hatch> from your event handler
<kadams54> e.currentTarget is a Node instance
<kadams54> e._currentTarget is the DOM node
<hatch> sort of
<hatch> you want to use currentTarget
<hatch> it's the Node instance 
<hatch> which normalizes a lot of things cross browser
<hatch> OOo boy the remove relation dialogue doesn't work
<huwshimi> Morning
<huwshimi> hatch: Sorry I'm late
<hatch> huwshimi YEAH!!
<hatch> :P
<hatch> morning
<hatch> I'll let it slide...this time...
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> huwshimi so the only thing on the docket is that kadams54  is going to wait to land his branch until yours lands so that you don't have to deal with any conflicts when everyone is gone
<huwshimi> hatch: OK
<huwshimi> hatch: Did you notice my last change?
<hatch> yeah I saw that - I meant to ask you how it's supposed to get the drag events if they aren't attached when it's rendered anymore :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Because they're already attached.
<huwshimi> at init
<hatch> huwshimi can you re-add your github avatar? they removed them a while back for some reason....
<hatch> :)
<huwshimi> hatch: it's showing for me
<hatch> yeah mine did too
<hatch> I had to go in, remove it, and re-add it
<huwshimi> oh
<hatch> ok so yes they are being attached in the initializer now
<hatch> I'm guessing it was done in render because it was only ever supposed to be rendered once
<hatch> I'm guessing they are no longer only rendered once?
<huwshimi> hatch: That's correct, it renders every time a unit gets added
<huwshimi> (avatar uploaded)
<hatch> ahh, well then in that case good fix :)
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, well I'll finish the tests and try and get that landed then.
<hatch> there's the robot I'm used to seeing!
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah good
<huwshimi> hatch: Anything else?
<hatch> there was an extra card in the lane that kadams54  removed because he did it in his branch
<hatch> my other branch landed so you can consolidate those methods if you like
<hatch> and ecs ghost stuff is way blocked behind the new ghost ui changes.....but I have to confirm that with rick first
<huwshimi> hatch: OK
<hatch> Makyo are you still around?
<Makyo> Barely, but yeah
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks for all that. I'm going to move locations. Back in 10.
<hatch> quickly: the order of the endpoints in a relation is irrelevant right?
<hatch> Makyo in other words I have to check both endpoint directions 
<Makyo> hatch, I believe so.
<hatch> mysql:db > wordpress:db === wordpress:db > mysql:db
<hatch> ok thanks 
<kadams54> hatch: working on the issue of the simulates… not sure exactly how to deal with it though… are you thinking cascading 'after' event handlers like so: http://pastie.org/private/zrebcl2eth9bbmoar6ggfq ?
<hatch> kadams54 yeah that should work
<kadams54> The only problem I see is that the code now executing after the event may be happening before or after any other event handlers (including code under test) that are looking at the same events.
<hatch> but you'll need to add a done(); in the final callback
<hatch> do you have other event handlers listening for the 'after' event in that test? 
<hatch> I'm not sure I understand
<kadams54> hatch: I *think* all the event handlers being exercised for the test are "on" and not "after"
<kadams54> But there's no guarantee
<hatch> well does it pass?
<hatch> holy look at the time
#juju-gui 2014-06-20
<huwshimi> hatch: Are you gone for the day?
<huwshimi> hatch: Are you gone for the day?
<huwshimi> something's not right
<hatch> im still here
<huwshimi> hatch: If I override the init method on the tokens then it won't render the tokens again when I close and open the machine view
<hatch> ok looking at the code
<hatch> when you close and open the machine view does it destroy all the tokens?
<hatch> it looks like it
<huwshimi> yeah
<hatch> so that doesn't make any sense
<hatch> so it only works once?
<huwshimi> hatch: Actually, that might not be entirely correct.
<huwshimi> hatch: If you drag a charm to the canvas, deploy and then open the machine view they don't appear
<huwshimi> hatch: Even though the machine token's render function is called.
<hatch> not sure
<hatch> I can look at it later on
<hatch> but atm I've got a bunch of stuff to do heh
<huwshimi> no problems
<kadams54> hatch: it does pass! Woot woot!
<kadams54> I'm going to squash again, but I fully expect that to pass as well.
<kadams54> Oh, heh, the version that passed doesn't have the async fix yet. Never mind.
<kadams54> huwshimi: I'm knocking off for the night, but if you want to QA my PR, it's ready to be broken :-) https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/393
<huwshimi> kadams54: No problems, I'll take a look!
<kadams54> Have a good one…
<huwshimi> kadams54: Night
<rick_h_> evening
<hatch> huwshimi hey how goes it?
<huwshimi> hatch: ugh
<hatch> that good eh? anything I can help with?
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, I think I know that the container is not being set correctly, I just don't know why
<huwshimi> although now it's not working at all, even if I don't overwrite the init
<rogpeppe1> mornin' all
<huwshimi> rogpeppe1: Morning
<rogpeppe1> huwshimi: hiya
<frankban> rogpeppe1: morning
<rogpeppe1> frankban: hiya
<rogpeppe1> frankban: hangout?
<frankban> rogpeppe1: yes
<rick_h_> morning all
<jcsackett> morning, all.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: you back today?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yep, back and emailing wheee
<jcsackett> ah, the email excavation, always fun.
 * frankban lunches
<bac> rick_h_: thanks for your email to ben.  i was left scratching my head too.
<rick_h_> bac: heh, maybe I was just tired. We'll see
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/124 is part of what I was talking about stealing from core. I'm not sure if we can use it but just something to be aware of
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: that seems largely overkill for what we need to do, i think (though i reserve the right to change my mind later :-])
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: in particular i hope that we can avoid using the txn package in store
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: ok, cool. Just want to make sure we don't reinvent the wheela a couple times
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: i suspect this wheel will be a different enough shape that there wouldn't be much saved by trying to reuse the code.
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: sounds good thanks
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: you also see the point on the individual file blogs inside the charms/bundles? 
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: i'm not sure. we definitely want to expose *some* data/metadata from bundles, but i don't know about individual file extraction.
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: well during publish time we want to store then apart
<rick_h_> we need this for things like icons and such, without extraction on demand
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: because you can't create zip files in JS?
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: icons, certainly
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: no, more because when we load api results we need to shot icons, allow readmes, etc
<rick_h_>  s/shot/show
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: anything else?
<rick_h_> and we allow things like browser the hooks and such
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: the list of whitelisted files are in charmworld second
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-bot/charmworld/trunk/view/head:/charmworld/models.py#L914
<rick_h_> are what we currently load/allow. I suspect we'll want to add actions to that soon
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: yeah, actions should definitely be there
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: and we expose those whitelisted files over http://charmworld.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api.html#retrieving-the-files-that-make-up-a-charm
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: does the GUI know how to parse those files? or does it just show the raw data?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: raw data but it needs to know how to parse the actions to build the UI for them
<rick_h_> so that's not always going to be true (that it doesn't need to parse)
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: oh, well I guess it renders .md file for README so it parses some, plain dumps others
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: so you've got a decent YAML parser in JS?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: nope, we get json :)
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: that's why we've pushed so hard for jsonschema and limiting the yaml in there to stuff that's valid json as well
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: how will you get json from a YAML file? (i think the actions file is yaml)
<rick_h_> the api will save us? :)
<rick_h_> it's what we've been working on with the actions guys from the start. Making sure it's targeted to json/gui use
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: so that means it's not just extracting files from the zip, but applying appropriate transformations to them too?
<rick_h_> but that will come from core, not from the store
<rick_h_> from the store we just want to be able to show users what's in the charm 
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: so you won't be able to parse actions unless you've got a live environment?
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: hmm, not sure. On the one hand we NEED parsed for a live env so we can show you the UI generated based on the actions file
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: BTW i'm not necessarily opposed to doing some store-side transformations - i'm just trying to work out whether we're talking about a general file retrieval mechanism or tailored metadata
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: but in the store side, we want to show users 'this charm supports these actions with these docs/notes'
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: to date, it's just been file retrieval
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: with the only store side transformations being around icons so that we don't show icons for non-recommended charms
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: from what i can see, it'd be quite straightforward to provide access to individual files from the zip if necessary, while still storing the files in zip format in the db
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: writing is a bit different though
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: and if you can't create zip files client-side, that may be awkward
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: yea we can't do that reliably
<rick_h_> rogpeppe1: otp can chat about it in a bit
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: a mime multipart archive might be possible
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: ok, enjoy!
<jcsackett> juju-gui: anyone have the story on the "activeID in charm results" card in Project 1? i'd like to start in on it, but i need more context, like what part of charm results? (and is that 'precice' a typo or something we're meant to support)
<jcsackett> oops. jujugui^
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I can fill you in after the call if no one else gets to you
<frankban> rogpeppe1: I am back in the hangout
<jcsackett> rick_h_: after the call i'll have ~40min of work left. might as well leave it till monday.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I mean my current call sorry
<rick_h_> 30ish min
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh, ok.
<bac> hi rick_h_ -- i've tried quickstart on utopic with mixed results.  it works great against ec2 but on local provider i cannot get services to fully start.
<bac> rick_h_: so there may be a juju issue there but not a quickstart one, afaict
<rick_h_> bac: yea, we're waiting on the upcoming release
<bac> rick_h_: i've got 1.19.3.  the fix for bug 1314686 was targeted to 1.19.2 so i thought it would be in
<_mup_> Bug #1314686: Please add support for utopic <packaging> <juju-core:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-core 1.18:Fix Released by wallyworld> <juju-core (Ubuntu):Fix Committed by racb> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314686>
<rick_h_> jcsackett: free
<rick_h_> jcastro: do you know who works with sputnick stuff on our end?
<jcastro> yeah
<rick_h_> bac: there was some mongo issue that I think needs the upcoming 1.19.4
<rick_h_> jcastro: I wanted to buy one but they won't let me and say stuff changing and want to make sure if I wait there is a new one vs it's ended or something
<jcastro> rick_h_, it was kamal mostafa, no idea if he still does it
<rick_h_> jcastro: cool thanks
<jcastro> oh you mean business wise
<rick_h_> jcsackett: meet you in the standup hangout
<jcsackett> rick_h_: dig.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: be a moment. it's doing the "you don't have the plugin installed" nonsense.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: today's standup hangout? b/c i'm there, but you're not. and i can't imagine i beat you.
<bac> rick_h_: any suggestions on what i should do next?
<rick_h_> bac: sec, after this call can chat.
<kadams54> hatch: I'm not seeing any changes on develop - did huw's branches not land yet?
<hatch> kadams54 nope https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/391
<hatch> I'm doing another review and qa atm
<hatch> then it will
<hatch> if all goes well
<kadams54> I can review and QA as well
<kadams54> It seems like there are quite a few things coming out of the machine view work that warrant further discussion with the design team.
<hatch> oh?
<kadams54> There are consistency issues with the create container form, such as the "Move/Create/Add" label on the same button. Ditto for some labels within the form.
<hatch> kadams54 ok if you could do the QA then I could keep going on my remove relation stuff
<hatch> be very thorough there was a lot of hidden bugs the last time heh
<rick_h_> jcsackett: frozen fail
<kadams54> There are questions about how to handle situations like dropping a unit on one machine while you have another machine selected
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i've been knocked off hangouts; google claims i have no internet, which is funny b/c other things open.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> it hates you man. You've got more hangout issues than anyone I know
<jcsackett> i know dude.
<jcsackett> and i'm not doing anything unusual.
<jcsackett> i have three google accounts--i know people with 5 or 6 who have fewer issues.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok, it's loading again.
<kadams54> Now that machine view is really starting to shape up, we're driving out all the normal UX issues that happen when you take static visuals and turn them into a working, changing app.
<jcsackett> should be there in a second.
<rick_h_> kadams54: wheeeeee
<rick_h_> antdillon: jcsackett hatch http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/19/google-launches-web-starter-kit-a-boilerplate-for-multi-screen-web-development/ kind of cool
<hatch> yeah I've got it open in a tab
<hatch> heh
<hatch> haven't tried it yet
<rick_h_> bac: ok got a sec?
<bac> rick_h_: sure
<rick_h_> bac: @ standup hangout?
<bac> yep, joining
<bac> rick_h_: looks like it is occupied
<rick_h_> bac: it should be free
<rick_h_> I'm in it
<bac> rick_h_: url? normal daily standup has fb and rp in it
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/cmljay5oYXJkaW5nQGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.t3m5giuddiv9epub48d9skdaso?authuser=1
<rick_h_> bac: ah I'm in the friday url
<bac> blast the friday url
<hatch> makyo_ is there a secret 'get relation by endpoints' method hidden somewhere?
<hatch> ahah I found it...
<hatch> rick_h_ whenever you get a second we should chat about the ghost inspector and the ecs change stuff
<jcsackett> rick_h_: that is pretty cool.
<rick_h_> hatch: sure thing, sec
<antdillon> rick_h_, Looks good, I've been using browsersync.io, but will give it ago
<rick_h_> antdillon: yea, all good. Just something to keep an eye on
<jcsackett> jujugui: is /charmName a valid url? I thought we only wanted /series/charmName and /series/charmName-version
<hatch> jcsackett it is
<hatch> at least it used to be
<jcsackett> hatch: i mean, it's allowed by the app. it's the reason we're having the login weirdness.
<hatch> deal with it
<hatch> .....
 * hatch snickers
<jcsackett> and, if anyone creates a charm named login, is going to be an issue.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, it defaults to latest series
<jcsackett> i mean, that's an *unlikley* charm name.
<jcsackett> how about moving /login and /logout to a /somenamespace/loging etc
<hatch> jcsackett I'm not sure I understand the problem...can't you just check if it's login/logout and call it a day?
<jcsackett> hatch: what if someone makes a charm for a single sign on service and names it login?
<jcsackett> i'm not saying it's likely, but it's possible.
<hatch> we tell them in review that they can't
<hatch> :)
<hatch> it'll only matter on promoted charms
<hatch> promulgated?
<rick_h_> yea, only promulgated charms get that 
<hatch> approved
<hatch> yeah....approved
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> so it's a list we control
<jcsackett> ok, if people are comfortable with that being a review req, i'm fine with it. just wanted to raise it as an issue.
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, give me 2 and we can standup?
<hatch> rick_h_ yep no rush
<hatch> I'm reading some old code that has no comments and illegible var names
<hatch> I feel like I'm reading some third party node.js code
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> ahh I crack myself up....
<rick_h_> hatch: k, loading
<hatch> umm it's being broken...
<hatch> just a sec, switching networks...
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 5
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1
<bac> jujugui: also, trusty->utopic via 'update-manager -d' hangs.  'do-release-upgrade' is the way to go.
<bac> hi hazmat, i see you're out next week. could you have a look at my merge proposal for jujuclient before you head out?
<bac> jujugui: US-based people, reminder there is a 401-K meeting at 12EDT
<hazmat> bac, yes, there another on the same topic
<hazmat> there is
<hatch> Oooo I'll take some 401K's
<bac> by noon i mean 1pm sorry
<hazmat> yeah.. curious what that's about re 401k
<hazmat> are plan options kinda blow
<hazmat> our
<bac> hazmat: yeah, i think they are looking at new selections. i've been pressing for some ETFs or similar
<jcsackett> juju-gui: i could use a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/397
<rick_h_> bac: thanks for the reminder
<rogpeppe1> that was such a dumb thing to do!
<hatch> rogpeppe1 lol
<rogpeppe1> keybd now sigificantly broken
<hatch> uh oh, well now you have the weekend to take it apart and clean it
<kadams54> Way to keep on the sunny side hatch
<hatch> well it's been pouring here for a week
<hatch> so something's gota be sunny!
<hatch> just in case everyone misses GOTO https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Statements/label :P
<rogpeppe1> hatch: i've just cleaned it ok, but problem is that in taking some of the keys off, some of the little plastic pieces under the keys have broken
<hatch> damn lenovo junk :P
<rogpeppe1> hatch: so now i'm missing an x, an r and half the space bar
<hatch> I'm going to bet you can buy those parts....I hope at least
<rogpeppe1> hatch: when the fan broke, they replaced the keyboard and i'm sure it wasn't so vulnerable before
<rogpeppe1> hatch: i hope so too
<hatch> I bet that plastic gets fatigued over time
<hatch> being banged on day-in-day-out
<rogpeppe1> hatch: it's less than 6 mo old
<hatch> well what the heck...
<rogpeppe1> IMO, keys should not break if you pull them off
<hatch> I'm with you on that one
<hatch> when I moved some keys around on my MBP they flew apart but didn't break
<rogpeppe1> hatch: i spilled a glass of gin & tonic all over the old keyboard on the plane once, and it ended up fine
<hatch> clearly it can hold its booze
<hatch> ...
<hatch> :D
<jcsackett> have a good weekend all.
<rogpeppe1> good. laptopkey.com seems to be the biz
<kadams54> hatch: Finished QAing huw's branch and left a comment. I really only found one problem and that might be better to address in a separate branch.
<hatch> looking
<hatch> rogpeppe1 great!
<rogpeppe1> three new keys ordered...
<rogpeppe1> $17.60
<hatch> ahh I love the internet, obscure businesses for everything :D
<rogpeppe1> they even had pictures of the three possible keyboards this laptop could have
<rogpeppe1> anyway, time for me to vamos
<rogpeppe1> happy weekends all!
<hatch> cya rogpeppe1 have a good one
<hatch> kadams54 thanks for the qa - I agree, follow-up card
<hatch> I only had one small note which maybe you can address in your branch
<hatch> I'll shipit
<kadams54> No.
<hatch> no don't shipit?
<kadams54> I categorically refuse to address anything else in my branch.
<hatch> oh lol
<kadams54> ;-)
<kadams54> Alright, let's land this puppy so I can move from test hell to merge heaven…
<hatch> ok shippppped - so kadams54  there is the one trivial comment I made 
<kadams54> Oh, wait.
<hatch> too late
<hatch> :P well not really, but what's up?
<kadams54> OK, I need to quit making jokes that can be misinterpreted as "stop what you're doing"
<hatch> can you create a bug for your first qa comment
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> My "oh wait" was a follow up to my comment about "merge heaven"
<hatch> ohhhh I get it
<hatch> maybe it won't be so bad
<kadams54>  hatch: will do on the bug
<hatch> kadams54 so it's still going to be a good 30mins until it's merged just fyi
<kadams54> Yeah, I'm going to grab lunch
<hatch> *sigh* turns out the method I thought we had, doesn't work like I thought it did
 * rick_h_ runs to get lunch
<hatch> rick_h_ saw your tweet, what are you getting?
<rick_h_> hatch: ordered the xps13 developer edition with ubuntu on it
<rick_h_> need a laptop with working mic/camera for all my darn calls
<hatch> woah.....
<hatch> don't those run 12.04?
<rick_h_> yea, but not like I'd ever run the OS delivered anyway
<rick_h_> ok, off to lunch now biaf
<bac> joining that conference call is the hardest thing i've done today
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_ heh true - so does 14.04 have all the drivers necessary? 
<rick_h_> hatch: I assume, we'll find out
<rick_h_> at least the camera should work :)
<hatch> haha - you hope...
<hatch> :P
<rick_h_> others have them in the company so I feel pretty good
<rick_h_> I'm not going to love it, but there's such a lack of 'good' laptops out there right now
<hatch> it's true
<hatch> I'm digging this MBP but I really need to get some support from someone who knows how to write drivers :)
<rick_h_> yea, the camera not working is a killer for me. 
<rick_h_> too many calls to have to do
<rick_h_> and rebooting into osx to do calls is a pita 
<rick_h_> and using osx is an even bigger pita
<hatch> yop!
<rick_h_> Makyo: you're going off of https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?pli=1#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1cWQ4TmRmRXJBc0E for the change version? 
<Makyo> rick_h_, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/#folders/0B7XG_QBXNwY1Vmowb25PejhJOTg
<Makyo> Which looks similar.
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh cool I missed it on there when I loaded it up :/
<rick_h_> blindy friday
<hatch> rick_h_ so on sprints are you going to bring three laptops now? lol
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I'll be down to one
<rick_h_> I'm tired of carrying two
<rick_h_> and two power cords etc
<hatch> This weekend I think I'll hop back into Ubuntu and see if I can get the issues fixed up
<hatch> would really love to run it on metal
<rick_h_> I'm going to run. Everyone have a good weekend. 
<hatch> cya rick_h_  enjoy!
<hatch> kadams54 hey did the rebase go ok?
<kadams54> Yeah, it's pushed and the CI build is churning away on it right now.
<hatch> oh cool, so it's ready for a review?
<kadams54> Yup.
<bac> bye jujugui. have a nice weekend everyone.
<kadams54> You too bac
<hatch> you too, cya bac 
<hatch> kadams54 in the _displayCreateMachine method you're grabbing either the create-machine or create-container element for the container....but won't there also be a create-xxx in the unplaced units column when the user clicks the little button? 
<kadams54> serviceunit-token.js handles its form a little differently
<kadams54> Since it needs to populate the dropdowns dynamically, including existing machines and containers
<hatch> so we have two identical forms with two different code bases? :)
<kadams54> Fortunately no
<hatch> oh ok good :)
<kadams54> It grabs the existing form and manipulates it into what it needs
<hatch> I don't understand the comment about the kludge
<kadams54> Huw took the approach of showing/hiding various sections in the form by placing a "state class" at the form level… so if <form class="state-new-lxc">, hide the constraints. If <form class="state-new-kvm">, show constraints.
<kadams54> I only discovered that after using the "hidden" class directly on the various sections within the form
<kadams54> In the other places the form is used
<kadams54> So in that bit of code we're both setting the state class AND having to remove the "hidden" class
<kadams54> It should only be one or the other and the approach needs to be consistent throughout the code
<hatch> hmm ok thx
<kadams54> TBH, I meant to revisit that once everything was working and happy, but before it went out for review
<kadams54> Sorry.
<hatch> np, we should get this landed
<hatch> almost done review
<hatch> kadams54 ok review is done
<hatch> I'll do qa no
<hatch> q
<hatch> now
<kadams54> Ah yes… the async issue in the tests…
<kadams54> I tried wrapping them in after
<kadams54> And failed miserably.
<kadams54> Having chunks of the code executed as callbacks messed up stubbed methods
<kadams54> env.createMachine.lastArguments() was undefined
<hatch> ok after QA I'll show you a diff
<kadams54> Here's what I tried… https://gist.github.com/kadams54/bc7cfc5ddb722bd42cc8
<hatch> and env was undefined?
<kadams54> One moment, let me check…
<kadams54> No, env is not undefined
<kadams54> And addMachines is still a stub method
<kadams54> It's just that lastArguments() now returns undefined
<kadams54> Something (f._allArguments?) seems to be dropping out of scope once the assertion happens in a closure
<hatch> ok sorry I can look now, I was just sending an email re a qa issue
<hatch> ok looking at the code
<hatch> hmm that's very odd
<hatch> kadams54 I"m ok with leaving it I suppose, it looks like it's causing more issues than it's solving....no idea why those issues are happening though
<kadams54> hatch: OK. FYI, I found a problem when QAing… now that I have Huw's stuff, the dropAction is not bubbling up through the events properly.
<hatch> really? It's working here
<hatch> what's your issue?
<hatch> I'll try and repro it
<kadams54> When I drop an unplaced unit on the "Create Container" target in the container column header, the form shows up over in the machine column
<kadams54> The action === 'container' conditional is failing, so the container gets set to the form in the machine column.
<kadams54> OK, gotta run
<hatch> ok be sure to add that comment to the PR so noone lands with it
#juju-gui 2014-06-22
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-06-16
<frankban> mhilton: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/canonical-mojo-specs/is-apache2/+merge/262054
#juju-gui 2015-06-17
<lazyPower> rick_h_: did the MongoDB problems spawn from the MongoDB charm?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no
<kwmonroe> hey rick_h_, thanks for fixing issue 107 (ingestion of promulgated bigdata-charmers charms)!
<kwmonroe> rick_h_: now that i've buttered you up, a question:  do promulgated bundles need to have the charm revno explicitly set, as in "charm: blah-<revno>", in bundle.yaml?  or will the lack of -<revno> pull the latest?
<lazyPower> kwmonroe: bundle spec wants revisions, but i'll let rick confirm that one ;) i know where you're headed with this and i know what you're going to get as an answer
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: otp atm will look in a few sorry
<kwmonroe> np
#juju-gui 2015-06-18
<stokachu> jujucharms.com down?
<rick_h_> stokachu: working here
<stokachu> gives me a Proxy Error
<rick_h_> stokachu: url you're hitting? or is this just / ?
<stokachu> https://jujucharms.com/
<rick_h_> stokachu: new site went up yesterday and dns was moved. Can you verify the dns you're resolving to?
<stokachu> 162.213.33.121, 162.213.33.122
<rick_h_> stokachu: hmm, ok 
<rick_h_> stokachu: can you hit https://api.jujucharms.com/v4/debug/status ?
<stokachu> rick_h_: yea that works
<stokachu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735689/ thats from https://jujucharms.com
<stokachu> 502 bad proxy error
<rick_h_> yea, trying to see what's up. 
<rick_h_> uiteam can anyone duplicate? ^
<jrwren> I cannot.
<frankban> rick_h_: wfm
<rick_h_> stokachu: will try to pull production logs
<mhilton> rick_h: I've seen that before. The error is generated by apache when it gets a response it doesn't like from the downstream. Normally if it drops the connection wthout an HTTP response or something.
<rick_h_> mhilton: yea, I'm just not sure why stokachu is getting the error and none of us are especially on the homepage
<stokachu> i can try with firefox to see if that helps?
<mhilton> rick_h_, unfortunately that I can't help with. I did see it yesterday while the DNS switch was happening, but not once it was alive.
<rick_h_> stokachu: I wouldn't think so, but lookinginto it
<rick_h_> stokachu: do other pages work for you? https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/getting-started for instance?
<stokachu> rick_h_: yea that works
<stokachu> rick_h_: https://jujucharms.com/u/adam-stokes that doesn't
<stokachu> https://jujucharms.com/community works
<stokachu> https://demo.jujucharms.com/ works as well
<rick_h_> stokachu: ok, I can't confirm that it's your hit but the only error they're seeing recently is a timeout from the app server hitting another service
<rick_h_> stokachu: but that shouldn't be happening in https://jujucharms.com/u/adam-stokes for instance
<rick_h_> stokachu: so looking into it
<stokachu> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> stokachu: can you file a bug please and we'll work with webops to get full logs and chase it down better please? 
<rick_h_> github.com/canonicalltd/jujucharms.com/issues
<stokachu> rick_h_: sure another interesting bit is i just tried it on firefox
<stokachu> and it works :\
<rick_h_> stokachu: :/
<stokachu> rick_h_: are you using chrome?
<rick_h_> stokachu: yes
<rick_h_> stokachu: chrome dev channel
<stokachu> so im running google-chrome-stable 43.0.2357.125-1
<rick_h_> stokachu: right, but getting a 500 is from the server end
<rick_h_> stokachu: so that means that the server didn't like your request for some reason that we're working on
<stokachu> ok
<stokachu> rick_h_: i don't have much as far as debugging other than the proxy error do you just want that in the bug?
<rick_h_> stokachu: just the urls that are erroring for you and we'll chase those in the logs 
<rick_h_> stokachu: make it easier to grep/identify your urls
<stokachu> ok cool
<stokachu> filed https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/109
<rick_h_> stokachu: ty,  sorry for the trouble. We'll try to see why it's giving you grief
<stokachu> rick_h_: thanks! charm store still works so it's not blocking anything
<stokachu> via juju (not the browser)
<rick_h_> :) yea seems something odd on the front end vs the apis/back end
<bac> uiteam: canonical IRC server won't let me on until my nick times out.  contact me here until then.
<urulama> bac: you've left
<bac> so i have!
<arosales> is there a way in the charm store to only show trusty charms?
 * arosales thought there was a way
<arosales> rick_h_, ^
<arosales> but I don't see to see any why to just show trusty recommended charms.
<rick_h_> arosales: https://jujucharms.com/store?series=trusty
<rick_h_> arosales: we're working on a new UX that adds a top level 'series' drop down
<arosales> rick_h_, thanks but is there a filter for recommended too?
<rick_h_> arosales: that /store url already does that
<rick_h_> arosales: /store is just the list of recommended charms/bundles
<arosales> rick_h_, ah yes, https://jujucharms.com/store?series=trusty is all just recommended 
<arosales> rick_h_, on the flip slide any way to see all trusty charms (recommended and not recommended)
<rick_h_> arosales: https://jujucharms.com/q/?series=trusty but that cuts off at 400, I think there's more
<rick_h_> arosales: yea,https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v4/search?series=trusty shows 854
<rick_h_> arosales: https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v4/search?series=trusty&limit=1000 for the full list
<rick_h_> arosales: the UX is meant more to be used by humans and I suggest the API for full metric-like pulling of data
<arosales> aside from the api though these are URLs that I would have to ping in here to find, correct?
<arosales> ie there is no UX workflow
<rick_h_> arosales: no, we find that folks search with terms. We'll do the recommended filter by series in the upcoming search UI changes
<rick_h_> but just 'show me all trusty' isn't somtehing that we've found most users do other than stats gathering and the API is better/faster for that
<rick_h_> arosales: what are you looking for? Is this to give to someone? Or for reporting on growth or something?
<arosales> rick_h_, this was feedback from IBM, specifically users of IBM Power looking for solutions
<arosales> rick_h_, so one story is all trusty recommended charms work on power
<arosales> another story is to tag charms /bundles with say "power"
<rick_h_> arosales: ok, how do we know they work on power?
<rick_h_> arosales: ok, searching for tags works out
<arosales> rick_h_, in theory all trusty recommended charms should work on Power.
<arosales> but I think the tag would be nice
<rick_h_> so https://jujucharms.com/q/?tags=ops is all tagged ops
<rick_h_> clicking on any tag or searching for a tag will filter that. 
<arosales> ya, I saw that which was nice and I may just go that route
<arosales> and it sounds like you are going to have UX that folks can select "show mu just trusty charms"
<rick_h_> we've just tried to keep the UI simple and only enable filtering/etc in small bits  that make sense and show a 'result' to the user looking for something. 
<rick_h_> the broader "give me all X with Y ordred by Z" is more report generation and meant to be available via api calls and tools we do on top of that vs user facing UX
<arosales> understood, and I think if we can solve the I am a user of power or arm, and  I want to browse what solutions are available to me then we should be good
 * arosales doesn't want to complicate the UI
<rick_h_> arosales: sorry, /me has to head off. If there's something you need though please don't hesitate to ask and can either give the feedback to luca whose making the final touches of the new search results or I can help pull together specific results for you
<arosales> but I do want to server folks looking for a particular set of solutoins
<arosales> *solutions
<arosales> rick_h_, I think with tags and series sorting I should be ok
<rick_h_> arosales: understand, there's a bit of a line in that 'report' vs 'find me' 
 * rick_h_ is out
<arosales> rick_h_, thanks
<arosales> rick_h_, just be sure to give us series filtering :-)
<stokachu> huwshimi: was it just session cache or something?
<stokachu> hmm
<stokachu> i can't login now
<stokachu> so it redirects me to launchpad to login and then the redirect seems to hang on that proxy error
<stokachu> so it still logs me in it seems and i can see the store page again
<stokachu> strange
<stokachu> lemme clear my cache out after logging out
<huwshimi> stokachu: Yeah, it appears there is another issue there with the login, I've just filed a bug, we'll have investigate more.
<stokachu> huwshimi: ok cool, at least the homepage shows up again after i reload the page 
<huwshimi> stokachu: My suspicion is that the two are not related, but I guess we'll see.
<huwshimi> Nice.
<stokachu> huwshimi: cool i updated the bug with what i found just in case
<stokachu> i can file a new one if you like though
<huwshimi> stokachu: Much appreciated, I've filed a bug for the login issue, so no need to do that.
<stokachu> huwshimi: cool thanks for looking into it
<huwshimi> stokachu: np, thanks for reporting!
#juju-gui 2017-06-19
<bdx> hey, whats up all?
<bdx> does anyone know when the JAAS controllers are getting the bump?
<rick_h> bdx: there's some getting tested and verified all's well before they go out to all. 
<rick_h> bdx: I'm sprinting in London atm so not up on the latest. I'll try to find out.
<bdx> rick_h: thanks
